# Nightride um/bei Erlangen



## ND! (1. November 2004)

hallo allerseits!

endlich ist meine Gardena-Lampe fertig und erprobt!
jetzt such ich tapfere mitstreiter, die lust haben, den wald rund um erlangen im dunkeln unsicher zu machen. reizen würd mich momentan mal der hetzleser berg, aber ganz allein die trails abreiten is so ne sache ...
prinzipiell hab ich immer zeit . tourenlänge solle kleiner 2h sein, da mein akku nicht mehr hergibt 

ich werf als ersten termin einfach mal mittwoch 19:00 in die runde, bin aber auch für alles andere offen.

also dann, raus mit den lichtern,
Andreas


----------



## harry kroll (2. November 2004)

hy mittwoch fahren wir an der alten feste.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (2. November 2004)

Wenn ich denn irgendwann mal Licht hab, bin ich dabei! 
Aber als tapferer Mitstreiter bei Tageslicht z.B. am WE biete ich mich gerne an...


----------



## ND! (2. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy mittwoch fahren wir an der alten feste.
> 
> ciao harry



jup, hatt mer ja gestern schon besprochen.
ich weiss nur noch nicht, wie ich runterkomm. ok, zug wär ne lösung. ansonsten is mein akku leer, bevor ich da bin 
wie lang fahrt ihr denn so durchschnittlich?

@sunflower:
hast du schon ein licht in arbeit? mit werkzeug / lötkolben u.a. könnt ich auch aushelfen 
rest per PM, da off-topic ...


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> jup, hatt mer ja gestern schon besprochen.
> ich weiss nur noch nicht, wie ich runterkomm. ok, zug wär ne lösung. ansonsten is mein akku leer, bevor ich da bin
> wie lang fahrt ihr denn so durchschnittlich?



na ja, so 1,5 - 2,5  Stunden ja nach Akkuleistung und Lust



			
				hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower:
> hast du schon ein licht in arbeit? mit werkzeug / lötkolben u.a. könnt ich auch aushelfen
> rest per PM, da off-topic ...



genau...löt Ihr einen...  

@Sunny
tschuldigung...


----------



## harry kroll (2. November 2004)

hy alex,

löt ihr einen, na du bist ja heute gut drauf!!!

ciao harry


----------



## ND! (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> genau...löt Ihr einen...



...
da fällt mir nix mehr ein   

so wars zumindest nicht gemeint. aber man lernt nie aus. das nächste mal jag ich meine fiese-doppeldeutigkeiten-rechtschreib-korrektur zweimal drüber


----------



## sunflower (2. November 2004)

@ alti
DU BIST DOOOOOOOOOF!!!   

Aber kein Thema... 

@ hawkwins
Wenn meine Mitbastler und Materialbesitzer mal in Gänge kämen, könnte ich evtl sogar in diesem Jahr noch die Erleuchtung kriegen...


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti
> DU BIST DOOOOOOOOOF!!!



Ich weiß...


----------



## ND! (2. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> sogar in diesem Jahr noch die Erleuchtung kriegen...


ja wie????
das jahr hat noch volle 2 monate.
da lassen sich jede menge lampen bauen, nur leider is mein lenker schon voll 

@the unknown rest
sonst keine erlanger, die ne lampe haben ???


----------



## sunflower (2. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie????
> das jahr hat noch volle 2 monate.
> da lassen sich jede menge lampen bauen, nur leider is mein lenker schon voll


Wenn du sie mir lötest...  

Wie gesagt, sämtliches Material hat der Tobi. Und wir wollten das auch zusammen in Angriff nehmen. Nur hat der Herr irgendwie Probleme mit dem Zeitmanagement...  Naja, wird schon noch werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sie mir lötest...
> 
> Wie gesagt, sämtliches Material hat der Tobi. Und wir wollten das auch zusammen in Angriff nehmen. Nur hat der Herr irgendwie Probleme mit dem Zeitmanagement...  Naja, wird schon noch werden...


naja .. das Bestellmanagement und das Rechnungswesen lassen auch zu wünschen übrig


----------



## ND! (2. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sie mir lötest...



in ermangelung eines erleuchteten mitstreiters hier in der gegend würd ich das vielleicht sogar in betracht ziehen ... (@alti: nur LAMPE löten, sonst nix  )
sonst liegt ja schnee, da brauchst du dann auch keine lampe mehr   
bin nächste woche eh am basteln für jemand anders, der selber keinen bock hat


----------



## lowfat (3. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> hallo allerseits!
> 
> endlich ist meine Gardena-Lampe fertig und erprobt!
> jetzt such ich tapfere mitstreiter, die lust haben, den wald rund um erlangen im dunkeln unsicher zu machen. reizen würd mich momentan mal der hetzleser berg, aber ganz allein die trails abreiten is so ne sache ...
> ...



Wenn Du noch eine Woche wartest, bin ich dabei. Mein Lupineakku ist nach 8 Jahren morsch und der Nachschubakku ist erst unterwegs.


----------



## schlupp (3. November 2004)

Also  ich wäre ein beleuchteter Ritter aus Erlangen. Außerdem habe ich noch zwei weitere(tendenz steigend   ) Ritter mit Beleuchtung an der Hand.
Wir wollen eigentlich auch entweder Mi oder Do kleine bis größere Runden drehen. 
Angstrebter Treffpunkt ist Kreisverkehr beim Obi

Aber genaueres steht noch nicht

VLG Schlupp

Keep on Riding


----------



## ND! (4. November 2004)

ja so langsam wirds doch   
ich bin dann heut (also vorhin) mal allein den hetzles gefahren. war ganz cool. nur kurz vor schluss hat doch mein akku aufgegeben...
naja .. zum glück waren die wege da schon breiter 

@lowfat
jede woche wieder 

@schlupp
hört sich super an. obi is auch gleich bei mir um die ecke, da fahr ich eh immer vorbei, wenn ich nach norden raus will.
was heisst bei dir kleine bis größere runden? tourenlänge wär dann für mich zumindest <2h. kilometermäßig lässt sich da ja bis knapp über 40 was reinpacken ...

ich würd vorschlagen, wir koordinieren die nächste ausfahrt einfach hier im thread. mit etwas vorwarnzeit kann ich eigentlich immer.

Andreas


----------



## ND! (5. November 2004)

ich weiss ... etwas kurzfristig. aber trotzdem:
hat jemand bock, heut abend ne runde zu drehen?
am wochenende hätt ich auch noch langeweile. dann auch tagsüber, zb. sonntag früher nachmittag.

also wer lust hat melden, ich fahr auf jeden fall ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (5. November 2004)

Also Sonntag früher Nachmittag wäre schon möglich.
Muss schaun, wie weit ich mit Uni Hausaufgaben komme  . Hätte schon Bock, wenn es netgerade pisst.
Wobei der Wald ist schon so nass, da kommt es auf ein bißchen von Oben auch net mer an  

So long 
Schlupp

Ach ja, länger als zwei Stunden macht mein Akku wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit!


----------



## ND! (6. November 2004)

ja also dann morgen ne tour?
ich werf einfach mal 14:00 am OBI-kreisverkehr in die runde. zumindest wenn es nicht schüttet 

wer is dabei?
oder gibts gegenvorschläge? (nightride wär evtl. auch drin  )

also hoch mit dem hintern und bis dann,
Andreas


----------



## schlupp (7. November 2004)

Also ich schaffs heut nicht, leider! Heul  

Aber díe UNi geht leider vor. Sonst habe ich da a tief

Aber wir können am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Runde in den Abendstunden ausmachen. Da kann ich auf jeden Fall.
Ich geh heut höchstens mal schnell ne runde Laufen.

Schlagt was für die Woche vor! Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!! 

Legt wenigstens ne Gedenksekunde für mich ein   

Keep on Riding
Schlupp


----------



## ND! (7. November 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schaffs heut nicht, leider! Heul
> 
> Aber díe UNi geht leider vor. Sonst habe ich da a tief
> 
> ...



ja dann werf ich einfach mal mittwoch 19:00 am kreisverkehr in die runde.
is nur ein vorschlag, bin flexibel.

also: wer is dabei, gegenvorschläge? oder auch 2 nightrides 

also bis dann,
Andreas


----------



## schlupp (7. November 2004)

Habe jetzt nen Dicken Hals auf Uni.   Werde mich nachher doch noch mal aufs Bike schwingen!!
Wenn es noch jemand ließt. Werde so um 19 Uhr mal den Kreisverkehr am OBI ansteuern und dann so ne Stunde durch den Wald flitzen. 
(Kennzeichen: Rote Nelke am Hemdkragen  ) 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## ND! (7. November 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt nen Dicken Hals auf Uni.   Werde mich nachher doch noch mal aufs Bike schwingen!!
> Wenn es noch jemand ließt. Werde so um 19 Uhr mal den Kreisverkehr am OBI ansteuern und dann so ne Stunde durch den Wald flitzen.
> (Kennzeichen: Rote Nelke am Hemdkragen  )
> 
> ...



ja da bin ich doch dabei!!!
hab zwar grad erst 2 schnitzel verdrückt, wird aber schon gehen 
also dann bis 19:00 am Kreisverkehr!


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2004)

geht heute was ab? 19:00 Uhr Kreisverkehr?


----------



## ND! (10. November 2004)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> geht heute was ab? 19:00 Uhr Kreisverkehr?



wenn jemand mitkommt würd ich fahren...
also werte ich das mal als zusage und bin dann um 19:00 am kreisverkehr


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2004)

Ok 19:00


----------



## schlupp (11. November 2004)

Also heut schaff ich es aus logistischen Gründen leider nicht. Manchmal müsste an zu gleichen Zeit an zwei ORten sein könne, das würde so manche Probleme lösen.   

Aber denoch sollte es ab nächset Woche klappen, 

*DONNERSTAG 18.00 UHR [/B**] am Kreisverkehr zur

festen Nightride time  

in Erli werden zu lassen. Ich (bzw wir) wäre sicher schon zu dritt.
Zeit: ca. 2 Std. die Gegend etwas auszuleuchten.

Würde mich über jeden freuen, der sich mit uns in den Wald wagt.

So long 
Schlupp

Keep on riding*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (11. November 2004)

Also heut schaff ich es aus logistischen Gründen leider nicht. Manchmal müsste an zu gleichen Zeit an zwei ORten sein könne, das würde so manche Probleme lösen.   

Aber denoch sollte es ab nächset Woche klappen, 

*DONNERSTAG 18.00 UHR * am Kreisverkehr zur

festen Nightride time  

in Erli werden zu lassen. Ich (bzw wir) wäre sicher schon zu dritt.
Dauer: ca. 2 Std. die Gegend etwas auszuleuchten.

Würde mich über jeden freuen, der sich mit uns in den Wald wagt.

So long 
Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## ND! (12. November 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> *DONNERSTAG 18.00 UHR * am Kreisverkehr zur
> 
> festen Nightride time



dann sind wir ja schon zu viert 

genau so war das doch geplant. bin allerdings auch immer noch für spontantouren an anderen tagen offen, aber donnerstag is dann schonmal fest.

aja ... das mit zwei orten zu einer zeit hätt mir gestern auch geholfen   

bis dann
Andreas


----------



## lowfat (12. November 2004)

Andi, am Mittwoch abend war´s ein Heidenspass. 

Bin nächsten Donnerstag nicht dabei. Ich bin die ganze Woche nicht in ER. Übernächste Woche gerne oder auch spontan. 19:00 wäre mir allerdings lieber.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. November 2004)

tach die damen, tag die herren, hi schlupp 

(nachdem ich vorgestern endlich auch licht bekommen habe ) werde
ich mich dann auch anschliessen. ich habe glaube ich auch noch jemaden im schlepptau.

aus der diskussion vorher wird mir nicht ganz klar, ob nun mi oder do.
da do für mich nicht möglich ist wäre mi echt klasse .-)

@schlupp: siggi hat gestern gesagt, er wäre nächsten mi ~17.11 auch dabei

Grüsse !!


----------



## schlupp (13. November 2004)

Wahrscheinlich fahren wir Mi und Do.
Wobei da die Beteilgten etwas wechseln. Aber das am nächsten Mittwoch geht auf jeden Fall klar, Aber donnerstag werde ich auch am Start sein.

Keep on Riding 

Schlupp

P.s. geiles Userbild ;-), Ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. November 2004)

gell, schoenes bildchen, demnächst auch draussen
sehen.....
meine kette ist hin. kannste am miwoch eine mitbringen??

so long ..

ich bin eigentlich immer noch auf der suche nach einem 
schoenen winter-drinnen-event. weiss hier jemand was 
wo man z.b. in einem alten bergwerksstollen fahren kann??


----------



## schlupp (13. November 2004)

Kette liegt schon bereit.  

Bringe auch nen Nieter mit


----------



## Face (15. November 2004)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr? ich nehme an ihr meint den Lorlebergplatz mit Kreisverkehr in Erlangen? zumindet kenn ich keinen anderen...

bis dahin


----------



## schlupp (16. November 2004)

Face schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag 18 Uhr? ich nehme an ihr meint den Lorlebergplatz mit Kreisverkehr in Erlangen? zumindet kenn ich keinen anderen...
> 
> bis dahin


 NE, den Kreisverkehr am Obi am Rödelheimpark. Da kann man wunderbar direkt in den Wald eintauchen.

So long Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (16. November 2004)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Andi, am Mittwoch abend war´s ein Heidenspass.


kann ich nur bestätigen, war echt super!
so lern ich endlich auch mal wege kennen, um die ich bisher immer nur drum rum gefahren bin 

@all
wenn nicht noch irgendwas dazwischen kommt, bin ich diese woche mittwoch und donnerstag am start.
wann treffen wir uns am mittwoch? 18:00? oder wird das jemandem zu knapp?

also dann bis bald im wald 
Andreas


----------



## schlupp (16. November 2004)

Mittwoch geht erst um 19.00 Uhr, weil ich noch jemanden ein bike reanimieren muss   
Ist das für irgendjemanden ein größeres Problem?

 Donnerstags könnten wir uns auch auf 18.30 einigen, wäre das machbar für Dich, lowfat?   

So long 
Keep on riding

Schlupp


----------



## ND! (16. November 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch geht erst um 19.00 Uhr
> 
> Donnerstags könnten wir uns auch auf 18.30 einigen
> Schlupp


würde mir beides ziemlich gut passen ...


----------



## schlupp (17. November 2004)

Ist heut jemand auch unter sumpfigen Bedingungen am Start. 
KAnn mich noch nicht so recht motivieren. Außerdem kann ich meine Schwimmflügel nicht finden  

So long
Schlupp


----------



## ND! (17. November 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ist heut jemand auch unter sumpfigen Bedingungen am Start.
> KAnn mich noch nicht so recht motivieren. Außerdem kann ich meine Schwimmflügel nicht finden
> 
> So long
> Schlupp


hm ... jetzt wo ich mich extra angezogen hab, wollt ich schon fahren!
oder bin ich jetzt der einzigste ???

... also ich mach mich dann mal los ... und hoff dass ich nicht allein im regen steh


----------



## OCD (18. November 2004)

Würde mich auch gern mal eueren nightride anschließen. Müsste nur wissen was für Wege ihr im allgemeinen so fahrt, damit ich weiß ob ich mit dem Crossrad oder mit dem MTB kommen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (18. November 2004)

OCD schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch gern mal eueren nightride anschließen. Müsste nur wissen was für Wege ihr im allgemeinen so fahrt, damit ich weiß ob ich mit dem Crossrad oder mit dem MTB kommen soll.


also nach den touren bisher würd ich massiv für das MTB stimmen   
zumindest gestern wären einige stellen dabei gewesen, die ich nur ungern mit nem crossrad gefahren wär ...

@schlupp
waren echt geile trails! vor allem die abfahrt mit den felskanten runter!

also dann: heut abend 18:30 wenns nicht schüttet.
nass von unten ist keine ausrede, mein bike sieht jetzt eh schon aus wie sau


----------



## schlupp (18. November 2004)

Also ich wäre dabei, wo doch mein Bike jetzt absolute Tarnfarbe hat.  

Habe schon ne Route für heut abend im Kopf, es sei denn jemand anderes hat Idee.

Wird ja langsam richtige Gruppe. Saucool !!   

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (20. November 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch geht erst um 19.00 Uhr, weil ich noch jemanden ein bike reanimieren muss
> Ist das für irgendjemanden ein größeres Problem?
> 
> Donnerstags könnten wir uns auch auf 18.30 einigen, wäre das machbar für Dich, lowfat?
> ...



Moin, moin, Schlupp
gebongt, Donnerstags 18:30 ist für mich nicht ideal, geht aber als Kompromiss. Da muss ich den Griffel eben früher fallen lassen. Sooo schlecht ist das auch nicht...
lowfat


----------



## ND! (23. November 2004)

so, freunde der nacht.
es ist mal wieder soweit. morgen is mittwoch und ich hätt bock zu fahren!
zeitlich würd ich 19:00 vorschlagen. 
wer würde noch kommen? oder muss ich wieder allein den wald erforschen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. November 2004)

.... im Prinzip ja, leider komme ich heute hier nicht früh genug weg, sodass ich nicht um 19h wieder zurueck in ER bin... hättest du gelegenheit und lust nach N zum Tiergarten zu kommen?? dort koennte ich um 19h fertig sein...


----------



## ND! (24. November 2004)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> .... im Prinzip ja, leider komme ich heute hier nicht früh genug weg, sodass ich nicht um 19h wieder zurueck in ER bin... hättest du gelegenheit und lust nach N zum Tiergarten zu kommen?? dort koennte ich um 19h fertig sein...


nürnberg ist schlecht. hab kein auto ...
und mit der bahn schaff ich es leider auch nicht rechtzeitig. abgesehen davon, dass ich auf zugfahren grad keinen bock hab 
ja dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht morgen.

kommt heut sonst noch jemand?


----------



## OCD (24. November 2004)

Würde ne Runde mit durch den Wald drehen. Muss mich sowieso noch fürs Wochenende in Form fahren => 
www.concordia-strullendorf.de/Radsport/cross/cross.htm

Bin um 19Uhr am Kreisverkehr.


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2004)

OCD schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ne Runde mit durch den Wald drehen. Muss mich sowieso noch fürs Wochenende in Form fahren =>
> www.concordia-strullendorf.de/Radsport/cross/cross.htm
> 
> Bin um 19Uhr am Kreisverkehr.



Morgen bin ich dabei. 18:30 am Obi Kreisverkehr, OK?


----------



## schlupp (24. November 2004)

Bin leider morgen nicht da. Mir ist Arbeit reingedrückt worden, gegen die ich keine Chance hatte mich zu wehren.   
Ich hasse es, aber hoffe nächste Woche am Start zu sein, ganz sicher klappt es in zwei Wochen dann.  

Aber es kommen noch zwei Leute von mir, auch um 18.30 im Kreisverkehr.
Behandelt sie pfleglich   es sind ein Sportstudent und ein Sportdozent. Sind beide gut drauf, aber nicht unkaputtbar   

Keep on Riding 
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2004)

A bisserl off topic: Schlupp, woher hast Du denn das Bridgestone MB1? Das Bild im meinem Album von 1990 ist auf einem MB1 gemacht. Das war ein richtig geiles Rad.  Leider war´s nicht meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (25. November 2004)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen bin ich dabei. 18:30 am Obi Kreisverkehr, OK?


jep!
dann sind wir ja schon 2, oder 3 wenn OCD kommt 

@schlupp
was geht mit dir?

also dann bis morgen 18:30 am OBI-kreisel

... da fällt mir ein ... muss noch platten flicken


----------



## Face (25. November 2004)

ich würd mich auch noch anschließen wollen, wie lang soll die runde gehn? 1-2 Stunden??

18:30 am Obi-Kreis!

Gruss


----------



## schlupp (25. November 2004)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> A bisserl off topic: Schlupp, woher hast Du denn das Bridgestone MB1? Das Bild im meinem Album von 1990 ist auf einem MB1 gemacht. Das war ein richtig geiles Rad.  Leider war´s nicht meins



Also das Bike ist von einem alten Schulkumpel. Ich wußte, dass er mal eins hatte und habe so aus Spaß gewitzelt, bei der Ausrangierung an mich zu denken. Das Rad hatte ich da zum letzten mal eine Woche nach dem Kauf 1992 gesehen. Er hat das Rad keine 1000km bewegt, und dann stand es völlig orginal bis vor kurzem in seinem Keller, da es zu klein war. Da habe ich es für einen sehr fairen 3stelligen Betrag übernommen und ein richtiges Schnäppchen geschlagen.   
Kannst bei schönem Wetter bestimmt mal bewundern. Ist alles noch original, sogar Bremsbeläge und  Ritchey Z-max WCS


----------



## schlupp (25. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @schlupp
> was geht mit dir?



Tutmir leid, ich kann gar nicht sagen wie mich das nervt.  
 Aber es gab nur die Optionen in der Arbeit auszuhelfen, oder halt dann gar nicht mehr arbeiten. Das ist halt das Problem bei einer sehr kleinen Belegschafft.   
Werde schon noch eine Runde drehen, aber erst so um 21.00 Uhr

Scharre aber mit den Hufen, äh Stollen, mit Euch im Dunkeln durch den Wald zu flitzen.

So long
Keep on Riding (auch ohne mich)

Schlupp


----------



## OCD (25. November 2004)

Mahlzeit!!!

Werd heute nicht mit dabei sein, ausser jemand will mit mir fahren. Muss noch ein bißchen Grundlagen für Samstag fahren d.h. ich werd am Kanal nach Bamberg und zurück ballern.

Aber mein alter Freund und Kupferstecher Face wird sich eurer Runde wahrscheinlich anschließen.

Kette rechts
OCD


----------



## Dreckbär (25. November 2004)

Ich schau heut auch mal bei euch vorbei und bring noch jemanden mit.


ciao, bis heut abend


----------



## lowfat (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich war heute um 18:30 allein (oder zu spät?) am Obi Wan Kenobi. Ich bin die Runde über Rathsberg/Langensendelbach/Ebersbach gefahren:   
Die Steigerung von Nightride ist *Fogride*. In Rathsberg war es so diesig, dass die Helmlampe durch den Dunst mehr geblendet als den Weg beleuchtet hat. Hab´s trotzdem überlebt und eine Menge Spaß gehabt. 
Rafft Euch auf, zu mehreren macht´s noch mehr Spaß.
lowfat


----------



## schlupp (3. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin  nächste Woche definitiv wieder am Start. Chef ist wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, und so kann ich nicht mehr zur Arbeit verdonnert werden   

Freu mich schon

So long 
Schlupp


----------



## schlupp (7. Dezember 2004)

So, schon mal langsam vorglühen   

Wie schauts aus? Wer ist diesen Donnerstag am Start? Ich kann wieder, und das Wetter scheint auch nicht zu bösartig zu werden.   

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall am OBI Kreisel um halb sieben mit Leuchten.

(Könnten ja ala Nbg Vorbild noch am Weihnachtsmarkt vorbeiradeln, kann aber auch nur Vorschlag bleiben)

So long

Keep on Riding

Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (8. Dezember 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist diesen Donnerstag am Start?




Wie wärs denn mit einer kleinen Exkursion am Tiergarten?? Der Alti und ich und wer sonst noch so Lust hat starten gegen 16:30 vom Haupteingang wech auf ne gemütliche Runde, ich denk mal so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden..   


Fährste mit?   

Grüße
Volker


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2004)

Schlupp:
Do 18:30 am Obi geht klar. Ich bin dabei.  

Frazer:
Am Tiergarten wäre ich am liebsten dabei (war am Sonntag 2h - goil). Leider ist die 16:30 bei mir jobmäßig nicht drin.


----------



## Frazer (8. Dezember 2004)

Schade eigentlich, aber das stimmt schon, 16:30 ist für manchen doch a bissl früh.   

Der Alti ist aber eben bis 16 Uhr bei mir hier im Geschäft zu Gange, von daher bietet sich das ja schon förmlich an und der Tiergarten ist von hier nicht weit.     Vielleicht geht ja mal an nem WE was zusammen...


----------



## schlupp (8. Dezember 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich, aber das stimmt schon, 16:30 ist für manchen doch a bissl früh.
> 
> Der Alti ist aber eben bis 16 Uhr bei mir hier im Geschäft zu Gange, von daher bietet sich das ja schon förmlich an und der Tiergarten ist von hier nicht weit.     Vielleicht geht ja mal an nem WE was zusammen...



Also ich sitze um die Zeit auch noch in der Uni und arbeite an der Möglichkeit eines Tages mich selber ernähren zu können. Also bleibt mir die Woche über nur Biken in Erlangen. Aber hier gibt es auch sehr schöne Trails.

Aber Wochenende sollte irgendwann mal drin sein


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich, aber das stimmt schon, 16:30 ist für manchen doch a bissl früh.
> 
> Der Alti ist aber eben bis 16 Uhr bei mir hier im Geschäft zu Gange, von daher bietet sich das ja schon förmlich an und der Tiergarten ist von hier nicht weit.     Vielleicht geht ja mal an nem WE was zusammen...



An Wochenenden bin ich auch für weitere Tiergartenschandtaten zu haben. Ich warte aber noch auf meine neue  Stevens-Semmel .


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2004)

hallo leute, sagt uns doch bescheid, wenn ihr am WE den tiergarten befahrt, wir würden uns gerne  anschliessen-.-.

gruess e WR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (8. Dezember 2004)

bin heut auch wieder 18:30 am obi.
also bis dann


----------



## schlupp (8. Dezember 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> bin heut auch wieder 18:30 am obi.
> also bis dann


Nur um Mißvertsändnissen vorzubeugen, heut ist Mittwoch, und morgen Donnerstag.   Nicht dass du da heut allein stehst  , und wir dann morgen   

Keep on riding
Schlupp


----------



## ND! (8. Dezember 2004)

oops 
habs wohl in der hektik vercheckt ...

kommt denn heut jemand?
morgen wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich nix 

also: ich bin heute 18:30 am obi, falls jemand kurzfristig bock hat


----------



## schlupp (8. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe heut mal kurzfristig bock. Muss ein bißchen den Uni-Frust wegradeln  
Diese Therapie hat bei mir bist jetzt eigentlich immer geholfen  

So long
Schlupp


----------



## rex_sl (8. Dezember 2004)

servus


was, wo, wie lange wollt ihr morgen fahren???

würd gerne mitkommen, nur mein technik level is dank vor2 mon gebrochene handgelenk eher nicht für harte single trails.


----------



## Frazer (9. Dezember 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sitze um die Zeit auch noch in der Uni ....



Also DIE Zeit is ja bei mir zum Glück vorbei ...    



			
				schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Wochenende sollte irgendwann mal drin sein



Dann sag doch mal, an welchen Wochenenden Du so Zeit hast. Und bring am besten Deine bessere Hälfte auch noch mit, dann stresste mich wenigstens net so rein


----------



## ND! (14. Dezember 2004)

neue woche - neuer nightride 

wie schauts aus am donnerstag?
ich wär 18:30 am obi. wer kommt noch?

mittwoch hab ich leider keine zeit ...


----------



## schlupp (14. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin da. Habe mir jetzt noch nen zweiten Akku gekauft. Jetzt könen wir es krachen lassen.   

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe habe um Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr noch einen Termin in Forchheim. Ich kann entweder um 19:00 Uhr da sein oder ich muß auf Mittwoch ausweichen.

Do 19:00 Uhr OK? 

Ps.: mein neues Radl ist da...


----------



## schlupp (14. Dezember 2004)

Für mich kein Problem. Ich wäre dann um 19.00 Uhr da. 
Da ist dann wenigstens sicher schon ganz dunkel.   
Kleiner Scherz am Rande  

Keep on Riding
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (14. Dezember 2004)

kein problem.
dann 19:00 am obi

hab heut auch noch ne kurze runde eingeworfen, nachdem ich festgestellt hab, dass das röthelheimbad schon um 20:00 zu macht   
verdammt kalt draussen


----------



## Frazer (15. Dezember 2004)

wie lange fahrt ihr denn morgen so????


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2004)

Ok ich bin Do um 19:00 Uhr am Obi. 
@Frazer
Bis die Beine schlapp machen - oder der Akku  
Realistisch max 2h (also eher die Beine...). Bei -6 Grad wird die Fußtemperatur auf der nach unten offenen Eisklumpenskala das Limit sein.
@schlupp
ich bringe Deine Karten mit


----------



## Frazer (15. Dezember 2004)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @Frazer
> Bis die Beine schlapp machen




So lange hält aber mein Akku nicht....


----------



## ND! (15. Dezember 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange fahrt ihr denn morgen so????


also ich denk mal, länger als 1h45min macht mein akku bei der kälte eh nicht mit.

@schlupp
notfalls häng ich mich diesmal in deinen lichtkegel  
jetzt wo du mit dual-power am start bist ...


----------



## schlupp (15. Dezember 2004)

Kein Problem. Solange wir alle wieder aus dem Wald kommen, und auf dem Hinweg(sofern man einen Teil so bezeichnen kann) nicht irgendwelche Brotkrümmel streuen müssen  

So werde jatzt mal in die Uni abdampfen

So long

Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe bei dem Wetter mein neues Stevens Fully ausprobiert. Ich bin völlig begeistert   Sonne, Grip, Fahrverhalten - super 

Dummerweise habe ich mir beim rumkaspern und runterhüpfen gleich das pedal in die Wade gerammt  Das tut jetzt ordentlich weh. Laufen geht nicht gut. So ein Mist  Hoffentlich geht es bis morgen wieder


----------



## schlupp (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich war auch gerade unter die "FORTBEWEGENDEN SONNENANBETER"  gegangen. Wetter ist genial und gibt rote Wangen.   

@ lowfat: Bei Schmerzen hilft nur Kühlen und Bewegen   
              Das geht nur auf eine Weise  

             Das sind Welten zwischen deinem alten und dem Stevens, oder?!
             Da fliegt der Wald nur so an einem vorbei  

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2004)

Bei mir tritt Plan B in kraft. Mein Jobtermin morgen abend ist verschoben. Dafür muss ich sehen, daß ich wieder unter die Aufrechten kommen. Schlupp, ich werde gleich das Kältepack drauflegen und mich ins Bett verziehen. Dann bin ich morgen hoffentlich dabei.

Das Stevens ist eine neue Welt für mich. Ich komme höhere Kanten hoch, bei Jumps bleiben die Zähne drin. Ich schätze, daß der Grenzbereich nochmal um 30% rausgeschoben ist. Ich will mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2004)

hallo leute,
trefft ihr euch euch nun um 19h oder heisst Plan B was anderes? ich würd mich dann naemlich mal von N rüberschleppen...
Ralf


----------



## Frazer (16. Dezember 2004)

Die Arbeit hat mir gerade (mal wieder) einen Strich durch die Feierabendplanung gemacht, werde wohl nicht vor 19 Uhr daheim sein   

Warum auch muss das Geschäftsjahr auch immer zum eigentlichen Kalenderjahresende mit aufhören??    ... kann man sowas nicht mal mitten in Jahr legen...   


Somit bleibt mir für heute mal wieder nix anderes als die Rolle....    ... und dabei hab ich auch extra den Akku nochmal ans Ladegerät gehängt...

Viel Spass euch und evtl. bin ich nächste Woche mit dabei


----------



## schlupp (16. Dezember 2004)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> trefft ihr euch euch nun um 19h oder heisst Plan B was anderes? ich würd mich dann naemlich mal von N rüberschleppen...
> Ralf



Also das mit 19.00 steht. Da werden wir den schon ein paar Leute sein. Bringe auch noch jemanden mit.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2004)

klasse ... das war heute ein richtiger spass ... danke für das warten ..

ist jemand von euch nun am sa im steinbruch? 

ralf


----------



## schlupp (16. Dezember 2004)

Also heut war es einfach nur super genial.    Das Grinsen hält noch einbißchen an   

Ich hoffe, dass alle wieder heil zuhause angekommen sind, und sich wieder von allen Erfrierungen entledigt haben.

Heißer Tipp: Rum mit Tee!!  (oder war es anders  )

Also wenn Wetter passt, werde ich schon kommen.(Also in den Steinbruch)

Keep on (Night)Riding

Schlupp


----------



## Bikewurst (17. Dezember 2004)

Aua, Aua! Die Oberschenkel brennen noch ein bisschen. Bin gut nach hause gekommen und dann (nach eingehender Körperpflege) zu den Kranken auf meine Station.
Muss wohl noch ein wenig an Grundlagenausdauer, Laktattoleranz und Fahrtechnik feilen. Hat aber viel Laune gemacht. Bin demnächst gern wieder dabei.   
Bis demnächst!
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (17. Dezember 2004)

Gestern war der schärfste Ritt bisher. 2h Spaß pur.  Gefrorener Boden hat einfach den besten Grip.   Mir hat es riesig Spaß gemacht.  Danke an alle die dabei waren.  
Das war eine standesgemäße Einführung in den Ernst des Lebens für mein neues Stevens.... 

Next steps:
morgen Steinbrüchlein Nbg
Mittwoch 22.12. 18:30 Nightride? Wir können Kocher und Glühwein mitnehmen und im Forst den Weihnachtsmann begrüßen


----------



## Bikewurst (18. Dezember 2004)

Glühweintrinken hört sich gut an . Kann ich auch besser als Berge hochfahren. Wenn es der Vorweihnachtsterror erlaubt, bin ich wieder da.
Gruß! Patrick


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2004)

glühwein ist ne klasse sache..... wer organisiert (sprich, wer hat den kocher?)
ich hab mir gestern auch ne neue kette organisiert und werde das heute im steinbruechlein mal antesten... bis heute mittag..

Gruss Ralf


----------



## ND! (18. Dezember 2004)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war der schärfste Ritt bisher. 2h Spaß pur.  Das war eine standesgemäße Einführung in den Ernst des Lebens für mein neues Stevens....


also dass kann ich bedenkenlos unterschreiben!
der ausritt war wirklich spitze  
da freu ich mich doch schon mal auf nächstes jahr! ich hoff einfach mal, das geht dann ähnlich genial weiter.

und dass du riesig spass mit deinem fully hattest, ist mir auch nicht engangen 
kann ich aber auch mehr als verstehen ...


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2004)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> glühwein ist ne klasse sache..... wer organisiert (sprich, wer hat den kocher?)



Plan A: ich organisiere Kocher, Topf und Glühwein. Tasse bringt jeder selbst mit. 

Plan B: wir rollen nach den Trails bei mir vorbei (10 min. von den trails). Da brauchen wir das Zeug nicht mitzuschleppen. 

Plan C: Wir gehen erst auf den Erlanger Weihnachtsmarkt, trinken Glühwein und schieben unsere Räder dann wieder nach hause   

Bitte um basisdemokratische Abstimmung!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2004)

Für mich Plan A, scheint am wenigsten stress zu bedeuten....
Bis denne Ralf


----------



## schlupp (18. Dezember 2004)

Für mich auch Plan A.
Zusätzlich besorge ich noch Lebkuchen, nur so zum Aufsaugen der unnützen Flüssigkeit, damit der Alkohol besser Wärmen kann  

So long
Schlupp

Keep on Riding


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2004)

Argggghh. Ich realisiere gerade, daß ich am Mittwoch (22.12.) abend einen Termin mit reservierten Karten habe   
Könnt Ihr auf den Dienstag oder Donnerstag ausweichen? Plan A würde dann klar gehen.


----------



## schlupp (18. Dezember 2004)

Wäre beides kein Problem für mich. Wobei mir Dienstag besser passen würde.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Dezember 2004)

tja, da ich urlaub habe, sollten beide termine ok sein. nur habe ich mich gestern dermassen abgelegt, dass heute mein rechter oberschenkel absolut blau ist und an bewegungen nicht zu denken ist. ich werde aber di wieder fitt sein. wir koennten auch di und do fahren??
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2004)

Na, da bin ich ja froh, daß es bei Euch Di und Do geht. Laßt uns Dienstag mit Plan A fahren. 18:30 Obi. Donnerstag können wir dann immer noch nachlegen.

@wotan_S_rache
kommt dein Oberschenkel vom Steinbrüchlein? So spektakulär sahen Deine Abgänge gar nicht aus.

Martin


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Dezember 2004)

tja, ob spektakulär oder nicht, blau ist blau. ich war gerade mit meinem einspäner draussen und bin nichtmal die kleinsten hügelchen raufgekommen .-(
ich mach morgen mal ein photo und stells hier rein, da dürfte es seine schönste bläue erreicht haben... 
di plan a 1830 geht klar.
Ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Dezember 2004)

also, nun ist bald morgen und wir haben noch nicht ganz geklaert wer was mitbring. . -> lowfat du den brenner? dann geh ich morgen gluehwein besorgen.. gibts hier irgendwelche prefärenzen (Kinder oder echten Glühwein).
Ralf


----------



## lowfat (21. Dezember 2004)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> also, nun ist bald morgen und wir haben noch nicht ganz geklaert wer was mitbring. . -> lowfat du den brenner? dann geh ich morgen gluehwein besorgen.. gibts hier irgendwelche prefärenzen (Kinder oder echten Glühwein).
> Ralf


Ja, Brenner und Topf stehen schon im Flur. Glühwein habe ich noch keinen. Wäre nett, wenn Du welchen holen könntest. Am besten Heidelbeerglühwein.   Vorsicht vor "Christkindlesglühwein". Das ist der letzte Fusel. :kotz:
Väterchen Frost wird uns heute abend fest im Griff haben. Hat jemand ein Partyzelt mit Gasheizung für den Rucksack?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Dezember 2004)

so, an den glühwein mache ich einen hacken dran. lebkuchen war glaube ich der schlupp?? 
hat jemand eine ahnung, wieviele heute zu spielen kommen? denn ich denke meine grundversorgung an gluehwein (marke Bio  -  ich hab allerdings keine ahnung wie das zeug schmeckt) wir schon für ein paar leute reichen....
rad ist gepackt und wartet im auto ..... bis 1830
Ralf


----------



## schlupp (21. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe einen fetzen Schnupfen.   
Spielen werde ich dershalb nicht mit.  
Komme aber vorbei um mit Glühwein gegen die Erkältung anzugehen, und um die Lebkuchen unter das Volk zu bringen.  

So long
 Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (21. Dezember 2004)

Schlupp, danke für´s Heimfahren. Der Kocher war wirklich undicht und hat mir noch das Haus vollgestunken. Der ist wohl nicht für die after-bike-Glühweinsession bei -7 Grad ausgelegt.
Ich frage mich immer noch, warum ich mich heute überschlagen habe    Es muß wohl auch schlechte Tage geben.
Euch jedenfalls schöne Weihnachten! 
Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch 29.12. 18:30?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2004)

> Ich frage mich immer noch, warum ich mich heute überschlagen habe  Es muß wohl auch schlechte Tage geben.
> Euch jedenfalls schöne Weihnachten!


 .... solche muss es halt auch geben, hat aber stark ausgesehen 
naja, ok nächste mi koennen wir festhalten..... ansonsten war gestern wieder klasse, aber mein grosser zeh war schon aufm weg blau zu werden (und das nicht vom Glühwein)........
kommt gut über die feiertage und feiert viel..
Ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo jungs, 
seht ihr die moeglichkeit, dass man morgen ausnahmsweise bei tageslicht eine runde dreht? ich muesste so gegen 19h wieder in N sein und sonst pack ich das zeitlich nicht.... vielleicht so gegen 14h??
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (28. Dezember 2004)

Also ich schaff das leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muss, allerdings bis 22 Uhr. Das heißt, ich muss morgen so und so pausieren, es sei denn ich fahre vor High Noon.

So long

Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2004)

Bei mir sieht es morgen auch schlecht aus, da meine Schwiegereltern da sind und wir mit den Kindern zum Schlittenfahren fahren wollen. Da weiss ich noch nicht, wie der Tag läuft.
Ich war heute auf dem Hetzles. Oben liegt Schnee - gut zu fahren. Unten war es eine kostenlose Moorpackung. Wenn es nicht bald friert, macht es eh keinen großen Spaß zu fahren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Dezember 2004)

ok,  dann klincke ich mich für diese woche aus,
da ich morgen in den schwarzwald fahre..... kommt
gut ins neue jahr 
ralf


----------



## lowfat (1. Januar 2005)

Ich werde in der kommenden Woche Spontanurlaub machen   und kann also nicht dabei sein   . 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## ND! (4. Januar 2005)

Allen hier erstmal ein FROHES NEUES!

bin heut aus dem "heimaturlaub" wieder hier aufgeschlagen und total motiviert 
musste nämlich die ganze zeit mit meinem total fertigen hardtail rumgurken. jetzt muss ich ganz schnell wieder rauf aufs fully!!!

also wie schauts morgen abend aus? kommt jemand mit?
donnerstag is bei mir eher schlecht. zumindest abends...

also bis dann,
Andreas


----------



## Frazer (5. Januar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> also wie schauts morgen abend aus? kommt jemand mit?




Auch Dir ein frohes Neues!!   


Ich würd ja echt gern mal mit euch ne Runde drehen, aber ich bin leider a bissl ausser Gefecht gesetzt und darf zumindest diese Woche keinen Milimeter aufs Rad   

Der Schlupp wird wohl auch ka Zeit haben, soweit ich weiß is er beim Skifahren   

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Januar 2005)

servus und gutes neues ...
heute ist eher schlecht (meine akkus sind nicht voll), was würdest du von ne geplegten runde morgen halten, natürlich bei tag und guter koenigslaune?
Ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Januar 2005)

schönen guten morgen zusammen,
geht diese woche ne kleine tour am abend zusammen?
Gruesse !!
Ralf


----------



## ND! (10. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> geht diese woche ne kleine tour am abend zusammen?



also ich bin dabei. 
mitwoch und/oder donnerstag. is mir eigentlich egal. prinzipiell geht beides  

Andreas


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Januar 2005)

hm ... ist ja noch kein richtiger termin 
mach ich dann doch mal einen anfang: mi 12.01.05 18:30 OBI?
von mir aus auch dann dotag....
Ralf


----------



## schlupp (10. Januar 2005)

mi geht klar am obi


----------



## ND! (10. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich dann doch mal einen anfang: mi 12.01.05 18:30 OBI?


gebongt  
donnerstag zur gleichen zeit?


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2005)

Yepp, Donnerstag zur gleichen Zeit. Am Mi kann ich leider nicht.
Euch übrigens noch ein gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2005)

ich geb mal auch ein vorsichtiges ACK in die runde
für dotag 18.30 .... kann sein, dass es ein paar minuten 
später wird, da ich ja immer noch die strecke 
HZA-N-ER dazwischen habe..
ralf


----------



## ND! (11. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> für dotag 18.30 .... kann sein, dass es ein paar minuten
> später wird


wir könnten donnerstag ja auch auf 19:00 verschieben, wenn dir das hilft. wär für mich zumindest kein problem. was sagt der rest ?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2005)

noe, 18.30 ist schon ok....... sonst muessen wir wieder alles 
umplanen  ich komm halt nur manchmal nicht ganz dann 
rauss wann ich will :-( werde mir aber muehe geben ..... 
bis morgen
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Januar 2005)

hallo leute,

heute aber bitte mit ein wenig mehr elan  die teilnehmerzahl gestern
betrug ca. 1 !! vielleicht sollten wir mal telnr. austauschen, damit wir 
auch kurzfristig reagieren können.

heute 13.01.05 OBI 18:30?

Gruesse Ralf


----------



## ND! (13. Januar 2005)

oh shit ...
hatte gestern eigentlich schon noch vor zu kommen, da ja keiner die absage bestätigt hat.
als ich mich dann endlich (und ich gebe zu: aufgrund des wetters widerwillig   ) zur tür geschleppt hatte, hab ich bemerkt, dass mein vorderrad verdammt platt war  
somit hatte sich die ganze sache und meine verbliebene restmotivation auch erledigt ... sorry Ralf ...

also heut abend 18:30 geht klar, solang es nicht von oben schüttet ...

aja ... tel.nummer is unterwegs


----------



## Chri (14. Januar 2005)

tach jungs.
ich fand gestern abend echt cool!  hab allerdings etwas gebraucht, um den ganzen schlamm und die halbe wiese,
die ich mitgezerrt habe wieder wegzubekommen.  naja...
freu mich schon auf nächste woche...
machts gut,
chris


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2005)

Vorschlag für Nightride    am kommenden Donnerstag 20.01.:
Treffen in Hetzles an der Kirche 18:30. Kleine Hetzlesausfahrt mit Up- und downhill (all inclusive). Evtl. mal schauen, wo ein Uphill-Rennen stattfinden könnte...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag für Nightride    am kommenden Donnerstag 20.01.:
> Treffen in Hetzles an der Kirche 18:30. Kleine Hetzlesausfahrt mit Up- und downhill (all inclusive). Evtl. mal schauen, wo ein Uphill-Rennen stattfinden könnte...



ok und ack, werde 18:30 da sein, aber das Uh lass ich glaube ich lieber aus...
ich fahr gemuetlich  freumich schon

vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal einenaustausch mit der fuerther veste nightridemannschaft - wie steht es jungs

ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Januar 2005)

@hawk: wenn du nicht schon im 17h rauffahren willst, koennte ich dich
in er abgreifen. ich denke deine radl sollte auch noch bei mir reinpassen.

ralf


----------



## ND! (17. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @hawk: wenn du nicht schon im 17h rauffahren willst, koennte ich dich
> in er abgreifen. ich denke deine radl sollte auch noch bei mir reinpassen.
> 
> ralf


danke für das angebot!
ich schau mal, ob ich ne lampe für den transfer zum hetzles rankrieg.
wenn nicht, meld ich mich nochmal bei dir, da es sonst mit dem akku echt knapp werden könnte  

aber prinzipiell bin ich natürlich dabei, diesmal aber ganz sicher ohne schutzblech hinten


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Januar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> danke für das angebot!
> ich schau mal, ob ich ne lampe für den transfer zum hetzles rankrieg.
> wenn nicht, meld ich mich nochmal bei dir, da es sonst mit dem akku echt knapp werden könnte
> 
> aber prinzipiell bin ich natürlich dabei, diesmal aber ganz sicher ohne schutzblech hinten


ich kann dir auch meine mirage für den transfer leihen, die koennen wir dann am hetzles ins auto schmeissen, sag bescheid


----------



## ND! (19. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir auch meine mirage für den transfer leihen, die koennen wir dann am hetzles ins auto schmeissen, sag bescheid


hm ...das hört sich ja erstmal super an!
bloß wie komm ich an deine lampe ran? bist du mal in ER? bis nach N komm ich vor donnerstag sicher nicht ...

@all
fährt sonst noch jemand mit dem bike von ER aus zum hetzles???
da könnte man ja auch zusammen fahren ...

btw: hat heut abend jemand lust und zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (19. Januar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> fährt sonst noch jemand mit dem bike von ER aus zum hetzles???
> da könnte man ja auch zusammen fahren ...



hi.
ich würde mit dir zum hetzles radeln. aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.uttenreuth würde sich als treffpunkt anbieten,
dann braucch ich net erst nach erl. zu fahren. wie wärs also mit treffpunkt ortszentrum/sparkasse?
ich weiss nur net wie lange wir in etwa brauchen. mach mal nen vorschlag wegen uhrzeit.

bis dann, 
chris


----------



## ND! (19. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> ich würde mit dir zum hetzles radeln. ...


hi chris!

sorry, mein zeitplan hat vollkommen versagt  

rest per PM

Andreas


----------



## ND! (19. Januar 2005)

also ich bin dann morgen mal um 18:30 in hetzles an der kirche. hoffentlich nicht allein   

@wotan_S_rache
das mit der lampe hat sich erledigt, hab selber was bekommen! danke trotzdem!

kommt noch wer mit von ER aus? ich denk, ich fahr so gegen 17:55 am obi-kreisverkehr vorbei ...

also bis dann,
Andreas


----------



## Chri (19. Januar 2005)

hi.
@andi: ich hab dir grad ne mail geschrieben. les mal und antworte!!

chris


----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin dann morgen mal um 18:30 in hetzles an der kirche. hoffentlich nicht allein
> also bis dann,
> Andreas



ich komme (zum Hetzles   )!. Wenns schneit und in Strömen regnet, sollten wir uns Do nachmittag nochmal abstimmen. 
Martin


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme (zum Hetzles   )!. Wenns schneit und in Strömen regnet, sollten wir uns Do nachmittag nochmal abstimmen.
> Martin


ich werde auch um 18:30 in hetzles an der kirche sein. wenn lowfat
seinen kocher mitbringt, koennen wir noch die letzte flasche gluehwein
wegmachen (natuerlich nach dem fahren) ...  becher nicht vergessen

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2005)

Mal sehen, ob ich den Kocher so schnell organisieren kann. Sonst stellen wir den Gühwein bei Deinem TT auf den Motor und geben 10 min Vollgas


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst stellen wir den Gühwein bei Deinem TT auf den Motor und geben 10 min Vollgas


na logo, dann ist auch die sitzheizung schoen warm wenn ich heimfahre 
ich bring die flasche mal mit, allerdings sieht das wetter nicht freundlich aus.


----------



## Chri (20. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings sieht das wetter nicht freundlich aus.



hi.
bei mir pisst's leider. und das schon den ganzen morgen.   wenn das so weiter geht, dann bleib ich heute daheim!!!!!!!!!
naja, wir werden sehen...

chris


----------



## Chri (20. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings sieht das wetter nicht freundlich aus.



hi.
bei mir pisst's leider. und das schon den ganzen morgen.   wenn das so weiter geht, dann bleib ich heute daheim!!!!!!!!!
naja, wir werden sehen...

chris


----------



## Chri (20. Januar 2005)

hey, mein rechner verarscht mich gerade!!!!!!!!!!   
hoffentlich schickt der jetzt net jeden beitrag doppelt!!
so 'n müll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chri (20. Januar 2005)

hi jungs,
cih fahre heute abend net mit zum hetzles. des wetter ist mir zu schlecht  , da hab ich keinen bock.
euch trotzdem viel spaß.

machts gut.  

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2005)

hi
ich werde heute auch kneifen.... das wetter muss dann doch nicht sein.
falls interesse besteht: wir gehen am sonntag gegen 13h ein wenig in N
an den Buck spielen. bei bedarf -> melden.....

UND gebt doch bitte bescheid wie es mit euch und 24h MUC steht
ralf


----------



## Chri (20. Januar 2005)

hi jungs.
*also, ich wäre in münchen definitiv dabei. * 
wir müssten uns aber, wenn wir wirklich mitfahren wollten bald anmelden, da die starterzahl auf 250 teams beschränkt ist.
wäre cool,  wenn alle die mit wollen mal den *termin checken (25./26.07.2005)* und dann bescheid sagen.

also überlegt es euch.
p.s. in einem achter team kämen auf jeden kosten von ca. 80 zu 
in die planung mit einbeziehen.

chris


----------



## lowfat (20. Januar 2005)

OK, dann blasen wir den Nightride heute ab. Bei dem Masch ist es nur mäßig lustig auf dem Hetzles. Das holen wir aber nach!!!


----------



## ND! (20. Januar 2005)

verdammtes wetter ...
nun isses soweit. ich werd wohl heut auch zu haus bleiben. davon abgesehen hab ich auch keinen bock, bei dem matsch zum hetzles zu fahren. da kommt man ja nirgends ordentlich runter 

in münchen bin ich wohl nicht dabei. werds u.a. zeitlich nicht auf die reihe bekommen. aber ich freu mich schon auf bilder und berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs.
> *also, ich wäre in münchen definitiv dabei. *
> wir müssten uns aber, wenn wir wirklich mitfahren wollten bald anmelden, da die starterzahl auf 250 teams beschränkt ist.
> wäre cool,  wenn alle die mit wollen mal den *termin checken (25./26.07.2005)* und dann bescheid sagen.
> ...



langsam langsam  wir sind ja schon zu dritt :
lowfat
Florian
wotan_s_rache
die beiden obigen haben mir schon die kohle (85) überwiesen.....
von schlupp hab ich noch nix gehoert. wenn du mitwillst, dann bitte
die kohle schnell  auf mein konto.....
ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf eine antwort von sigi k. dann wollt ich die anmeldung losschicken, spaetestens aber zum 31.01.04
schlupp hat schon zugesagt, dann waeren wir also fuenf und brauchen
dringend noch drei leute....
KNr. und BLZ kommen per PM
Ralf


----------



## schlupp (20. Januar 2005)

@ Ralf: Also ich bin auch auf jeden Fall bei 24hours dabei. Warte nur gerade noch auf Rechnung für deine TEile, damit wir das gegen die Startgebühr verrechnen können. Bin jetzt mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ab Mitte März zu Praktikum in München, bei Columbia Sportswear.

Hoffe jetzt nur mal wieder auf besseres Wetter, und weniger Unistress, um mal wieder richtig zu Radeln.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf: Also ich bin auch auf jeden Fall bei 24hours dabei. Warte nur gerade noch auf Rechnung für deine TEile, damit wir das gegen die Startgebühr verrechnen können. Bin jetzt mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ab Mitte März zu Praktikum in München, bei Columbia Sportswear.
> 
> Hoffe jetzt nur mal wieder auf besseres Wetter, und weniger Unistress, um mal wieder richtig zu Radeln.
> 
> ...



ok, das machen wir so, dann brauchen wir aber dringend noch drei mann
aufstellung:
lowfat
Florian
schlupp
wotan_s_rache
Chri

wer weiss noch jemanden, die Zeit läuft....

@schlupp: bitte frag doch mal sigi und jack!

wir wollten uns naechste woche vielleicht mal ausserradelmaessig am mi treffen, um das weitere vorgehen zu besprechen.... vorschlag irgendwo in ER, wo man vielleicht auch was futtern kann. bitte vorschläge

Ralf


----------



## Chri (22. Januar 2005)

hi 

@ ralf: ich hab dir die kohle überwiesen!!! 

@alle/ralf: ich hab mich mit dem veranstalter vom 24h rennen in verbindung gesetzt. circa die hälfte an stärtplätzen ist bereits vergeben. deshalb: ranhalten!!!
evtl. auch schon mal ohne achten mann melden, in der hoffnung, dass wir noch einen finden???!
anmeldung erfolgt dann online. man braucht team-name und team-leiter!
also, dann überlegt mal alle kräftig.
mein überaus kreativer vorschlag lautet: *NIGHTRIDERS*  

ciao,
chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> @ ralf: ich hab dir die kohle überwiesen!!!
> 
> ...



ok,
und diesen thread hier zu verseuchen, hab ich einen extra für muc24h angelegt. ich schlage vor wir unterhalten zu diesem thema im entsprechenden thread. das problem am proformaanmelden ist die kohle, ich hab irgendwie keine lust die restlichen 400 auf verdacht vorzu schiessen  wir haben aber sicher bald die restlichen leute zusammen, da verschiedene anstrengungen laufen. ein teamname ist auch schon vorgeschlagen gewesen: franken I oder franken II -> getreu der devise ein kraftwerk im ruecken und uns kann nix mehr passieren. wir wollen uns naechste woche auch abends mal treffen um den rest zu klären. ich werde uns auf jeden fall spaetestens nächsten freitag melden, ob mit oder ohne die restlichen drei. vielleicht kommen ja wirklich die würzburger zu uns und dann wären wir acht. ist aber noch auf hold momentan. 

@chri kuck mal in den anderen thread 

Gruesse Ralf


----------



## Chri (23. Januar 2005)

also gut.
dann also den anderen thread !!!
auch kein thema.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

ich sag ja zum vorschlag von lowfat, der gleich hier erscheinen wird.... 
schneller ralf


----------



## lowfat (26. Januar 2005)

Also Jungs, zu der Idee, morgen auf dem Hetzles zu fahren:
Ich find´s schweinekalt und ich wurde - was die Isolierung angeht - leider nur in der Minimalausstattung ausgeliefert. Was am Berg strategischer Vorteil ist, ist bei minus 7 Grad eher lästig. Meine Versuche mit Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und anderen Schweinereien die Isolierung aufzubessern, scheitern hartnäckig seit zwei Jahrzehnten. Äh, wie sag ich´s meinen Kumpels   also, ich meine, ich fand es im Auto gerade ganz schön kalt und der Anzug war in der Reinigung und dann gabs ein Erdbeben und irgendwie will ich morgen nicht frieren. Arrghl und jetzt macht der Ralf auch noch Druck, also ich würde ja morgen fahren, so um 18:30 an der Kirche in Hetzles, aber nur wenns unbedingt sein muss und vielleicht auch nicht ganz so schweinekalt ist, wie jetzt, weil das nämlich minus 7 Grad sind und da hat meine Mama immer gesagt "junge, zieh Dich warm an und mach mir keine Scnande" und so, also vielleicht nur minus 5, naja ist ja auch schon was, oder?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> .... wie jetzt, weil das nämlich minus 7 Grad sind und da hat meine Mama immer gesagt "junge, zieh Dich warm an und mach mir keine Scnande" und so, also vielleicht nur minus 5, naja ist ja auch schon was, oder?



ich versprech dir dass es morgen nicht so kalt wird.... schaun wir morgen 15:00 mal nach unserer form und dann entscheiden wir. alles über -10 ist ok.

ich will FAHREN !!!!
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich versprech dir dass es morgen nicht so kalt wird.... schaun wir morgen 15:00 mal nach unserer form und dann entscheiden wir. alles über -10 ist ok.
> 
> ich will FAHREN !!!!
> Ralf




uihhhhhh, gerade wetter bericht gesehen: da waren flockige -14 °!!!!!!! über dem hetzles gemalt. wir schaun besser echt morgen mal


----------



## lowfat (27. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> uihhhhhh, gerade wetter bericht gesehen: da waren flockige -14 °!!!!!!! über dem hetzles gemalt. wir schaun besser echt morgen mal


Ich packe mein Rad ein, dann haben wir alle Optionen offen. In Dormitz sind es jetzt -5.5 Grad. Auf dem Hetzles sind es erfahrungsgemäß 2-3 Grad weniger. Laß uns heute nachmittag entscheiden.


----------



## Chri (27. Januar 2005)

hi jungs,
also, ich muß mich heute abend leider ausklinken. mein rücken/hüfte macht da leider noch net so ganz mit.  
vielleicht geht aber ja am wochenende mal was zusammen!

euch dann viel spaß
chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Januar 2005)

hi martin,
irgendwie ist es mir heute maechtig zu kalt. ich war gerade drausen 
und bin komplett erfrohen.. verschieben wir auf ein anderes mal??
gib bitte kurz bescheid.
Ralf


----------



## lowfat (27. Januar 2005)

*Ihr Warmduscher!*  

Um erhlich zu sein: mir ist es auch zu kalt. Laßt uns einen anderen Termin ausmachen. Evtl. am WE tagsüber. Ein bischen Sonne erhellt das Gemüt.   
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr Warmduscher!*
> 
> Um erhlich zu sein: mir ist es auch zu kalt. Laßt uns einen anderen Termin ausmachen. Evtl. am WE tagsüber. Ein bischen Sonne erhellt das Gemüt.
> lowfat



alles klar, komm doch am WE mal an den buck, da koenne wir bei tageslicht alle loecher mal ausfahren. ich komm auch gerne woanderes hin wenn du nicht fahren willst. -> Tel....

ich brauch nochmal deine kontaktdaten

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (27. Januar 2005)

ich würde mich gerne am wochenende evtl. anhängen. 
sonntag wäre super (muß samstag nachmittag handball spielen). 
erlanger umgebung wäre mir auch lieber, dann stellt sich nicht das rad/auto problem bei mir.

vielleicht klappts ja...

@ralf: danke für die adressen-liste


chris


----------



## ND! (28. Januar 2005)

hi leute!

war grad im prüfungsstress und hab mich daher etwas rar gemacht.
jetzt bin ich erstmal ne woche skifahren.

aber danach wird wieder massiv das bike gequält  

also bis dann und euch viel spass bei der kälte   

Andi


----------



## Chri (28. Januar 2005)

hi jungs,
sagt mal, mögt ihr mich net, oder warum will keiner am sonntag mit mir fahren??!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> sagt mal, mögt ihr mich net, oder warum will keiner am sonntag mit mir fahren??!!



ach, keine panik, hab mit lowfat sonntag 10:00 am Tiergarten in N ausgemacht. komm doch vorbei

Ralf


----------



## Chri (29. Januar 2005)

sonntag wäre cool.
bei mir stellt nur das problem mit dem hinkommen.

könnten wir vielleicht doch in erlangen fahren, oder könnte mich lowfat evtl. mitnehmen???

grundsätzlich wäre mir hier lieber, da ich net so viel zeit habe. ich schreib am montag klausur, und ich sollte dringend noch was machen

also:
@wotan: wäree erlangen für dich auch ok??
@lowfat: könntest du mich sonst evtl. mitnehmen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag wäre cool.
> bei mir stellt nur das problem mit dem hinkommen.
> 
> könnten wir vielleicht doch in erlangen fahren, oder könnte mich lowfat evtl. mitnehmen???
> ...



hm... also soviel ich weiss, wollte martin noch jemand fragen, ob der auch hierher kommt. ehrlich gesagt, würde ich gerne mal hier wieder die moritzbergrunde fahren. bei diesem schnee bestimmt erstklassig. 

du kannst doch auch mit der bahn anreisen, dann würde ich dich am bahnhof abgreifen.

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (29. Januar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag wäre cool.
> bei mir stellt nur das problem mit dem hinkommen.
> 
> könnten wir vielleicht doch in erlangen fahren, oder könnte mich lowfat evtl. mitnehmen???
> ...



Chris, ich könnte Dich in ER mitnehmen. Du wohnst doch in Spardorf oder Uttenreuth. Da komme ich ohnehin vorbei. Schlag einen Treffpunkt vor.

Ralf, nimm Deine Digicam mit. Ich hab was Lustiges mit hohem Fressenlegefaktor gebastelt   . Das müssen wir mal im Bild festhalten.
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ralf, nimm Deine Digicam mit. Ich hab was Lustiges mit hohem Fressenlegefaktor gebastelt   . Das müssen wir mal im Bild festhalten.
> lowfat



mach ich ...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Januar 2005)

So jungs, 

war zwar keine nachtfahrt, aber toll war es doch. ich hoffe euch hat der weg gefallen und die 37% Steigungs nicht allzusehr durch den Wind gebracht.







war ne schoene tour, wenngleich ein wenig kalt.






den Rest der Bilder gibts auf Link. Bald mal wieder ob mit oder ohne Skier.
Das Filmchen von lowfats abfahrt gibts gesondert (ist leider um 90Grad gedreht. (ich depp machs immer wieder)).

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (30. Januar 2005)

Hi Ralf,
die Karte ist ja stark. Das GPS-Teil ist schon ein  lustiges Ding (das Bierchen musste ich jetzt meinen Kindern zuliebe einfügen  Denen zeige ich jetzt die Bilder). 
Klasse Bilder. Laß und mit dem Ski auf einen längeren Hang fahren. Ich suche Material für Dein Exemplar zusammen. Schau mal, ob Du noch eine Vorderradachse hast. Die kann ich dann verbraten.
Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Das war ein Spaß heute! Bin auf die Abfahrtsbilder gespannt...  
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (30. Januar 2005)

...ich fand die tour auch super.
ich hoffe ihr verzeit mir meinen leistungseinbruch  und nehmt mich nächstes mal trotzdem wieder mit.

die bilder sind auch klasse.  

dann bis nächstes mal.

chris


----------



## lowfat (2. Februar 2005)

Drängt es jemanden, heute oder morgen abend zu fahren?
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Drängt es jemanden, heute oder morgen abend zu fahren?
> lowfat



heute ist fuer mich nicht so gut .. morgen aber gerne

Ralf


----------



## Chri (2. Februar 2005)

heute abend kann ich net, muss arbeiten.
wegen morgen muss ich auch gucken...


----------



## Florian (2. Februar 2005)

heut ist das Wetter auch gar so eklig. 
morgen wär ich auch dabei.

@Ralf: nimmst du mich mit?


----------



## schlupp (2. Februar 2005)

Also wenn es net Katzen und Hunde regnet bin ch morgen auch dabei.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> heut ist das Wetter auch gar so eklig.
> morgen wär ich auch dabei.
> 
> @Ralf: nimmst du mich mit?



@Florian na logo. 

wo und wann steht noch aus ....

na wenn keiner will: mach ich den anfang und biete 18:30 morgen am kreisel??
@florian: d.h. kurz vor 18:00 bei mir.


----------



## lowfat (2. Februar 2005)

OK,
18:30 am Obikreisel. Das wird eine Schlammschlacht  .


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> OK,
> 18:30 am Obikreisel. Das wird eine Schlammschlacht  .



also florian und ich werden um 18:30 da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (3. Februar 2005)

Also ob es eine Schlammschlacht wird, möcht ich etwas bezweifeln. War gerade im Wald, und es würde sich empfehlen Schlittschie mitzunehmen. Es ist nämlich eine einizige Eisfläche und zur Fuß schon kaum zu bewältigen. Also ich nehm glaub ich Knieschohner mit   

So long 
Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## Chri (3. Februar 2005)

ich werde auch mal kurz vorbei schauen, aber net mitradeln.

...vielleicht hat der lowfat auch schon was mit kufen fürs vorderrad gebaut!! (vielleicht nen umgebauten schlittschuh oder so...)
zuzutrauen wärs ihm.


----------



## lowfat (3. Februar 2005)

Also Jungs,
das war ja wider Erwarten eine lustige Tour heute. Der Sulzschnee war nicht einfach zu fahren. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß die Trails überhaupt fahrbar wären. Ralf, ich bin auf Deine GPS-Streckenlänge gespannt, damit wir den Schlupf ausrechnen können. Ich tippe auf 15% Extrastrampeln. Schlupp, bist Du mit dem Schlup(f) irgendwie verwandt?

Ich schlage vor, daß wir uns in der kommenden Woche am Di oder Mi abend am Buck treffen. Chris, ich kann Dich wieder mitnehmen.

lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Februar 2005)

kurz dran bleiben, die bilder sind schon auf dem weg .....


----------



## schlupp (3. Februar 2005)

Also das mit dem Buck ist eine gute Idee, sofern ich mit meinem Mathelernen hinkomm. Habe nämlich am 11.2. heftige KLausur, in der ich nicht in die zweite Runde müssen möcht.
Aber zum Hirn lüften ist das bestimmt gut  

Bin nicht mit dem Schlupp(f) verwandt, manchmal mache bin ich nur Schl"a"pp.  

Na ja so long

Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Februar 2005)

et voila, die heutige schneetour.... endlich wieder unter 67 kg --- danke jungs

das Profil: naja 





die trailsteilhaenge: 





und der ganze weg (wir haetten frueher rechts gemusst) 





die fotos und den film mach ich mal auf cd.... momentan liegen sie noch im keller. die kamera war mir vorhin zu schwer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (3. Februar 2005)

27 km laut Florians HR-Tacho durch 23,44 km = 15,18% Schlupf. War die Schätzung gar nicht so schlecht. Auf Asphalt mit gutem Grip liegt der Schlupf bei 2-3%. Da sind wir also wegen des Schnees 3,5 Extrakilometer gestrampelt.  

Wir hätten doch dem Blaukreuz folgen müssen. Nächstes mal sind wir schlauer.

Isch will dat Filmsche sehen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Februar 2005)

ich hoffe  ja stark, dass du das '  ' wieder wegen deiner kinder reingemacht hast  

muss jetzt noch hemd buegeln. und melde mich deshalb ab


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage vor, daß wir uns in der kommenden Woche am Di oder Mi abend am Buck treffen. Chris, ich kann Dich wieder mitnehmen.
> lowfat



hab ich gestern irgendwie vergessen. ich kann leider mi nicht. koennen wir di machen??


----------



## lowfat (4. Februar 2005)

Ja, Dienstag geht klar. 18:30 am Löwensaal. Kommt noch jemand aus ER mit? Ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei.

Das   ist die Vorfreude auf das kleine Nightridefilmchen von gestern abend.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Dienstag geht klar. 18:30 am Löwensaal. Kommt noch jemand aus ER mit? Ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei.




ich glaub die studenten schlafen alle noch, die antworten so früh nicht


----------



## schlupp (4. Februar 2005)

HAHAHA,

Also ich muss schauen, wie es meinem Ohr geht, und was meine Mathelernerei macht. Aber wenn ich im Soll bin, werde ich mit von der Partie sein.

@Ralf: Was ist das für ein PRogramm, auf dem du die Routen darstellst. (ich mein des mit den Hügeln)

Ich brauch auch so ein GPS Dinge´ns  

Naja, so long
Schlupp(frühaufstehender Student)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Februar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf: Was ist das für ein PRogramm, auf dem du die Routen darstellst. (ich mein des mit den Hügeln)
> QUOTE]
> 
> nennt sich magic maps und ist von landesvermessungsamt. es gibt bayern süd bayern nord .....
> ...


----------



## Chri (4. Februar 2005)

hi ich kann dienstag net, da hab ich handballtraining!!!

ich bin übrigens auch schon sein 8 wach!!!! außerdem finde cih das keine schande, wenn man jeden tag ausschlafen kann!!!


----------



## schlupp (4. Februar 2005)

@ralf: Also das mit der Karte wäre ne spitze Sache. Muss heut nur mal schauen, ob der altertühmliche REchner von der KAthrin überhaupt einen PLatz dafür hat.

So long 
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Februar 2005)

jungs es wird besser, nachdem ich jetzt ganz D als Satellitenbild habe kann ich auch unsere tracks reinbaun... ich muss freihlich noch ein wenig ueben, verspreche aber besser zu werden..... 
zu den filmen von gestern: 8mb :-( 10 sekunden schwaerze, am rande tauchen zwei punktchen auf, werden groesser und immer heller, bei der vorbeifahrt: das geraeusch eines landenden flugzeugs (ausser bei florian, der musste ja unbedingt stoehnen).... ich machs mal cd, ist besser zu transportieren 

so und nun viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (6. Februar 2005)

hi leute!

bin wieder im lande und hab tierisch bock auf biken.



			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Dienstag geht klar. 18:30 am Löwensaal. Kommt noch jemand aus ER mit? Ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei.



hast du noch den platz frei? wenn ja, würd ich den gern belegen ...

also bis dann ... ich muss jetzt erstmal raus aufs bike


----------



## lowfat (6. Februar 2005)

Ich was das WE über in Göttingen/Dortmund. Da war kein Schnee und 7 Grad. Ja, ich habe noch einen Platz frei im Auto. Ich nehm Dich gerne mit.
Aber wie sieht´s im Wald aus? Kann man überhaupt fahren? Ich habe keinen rechten Bock, die Spikes für einen abend vom Stardrad auf Mounti umzumontieren.
lowfat


----------



## ND! (6. Februar 2005)

also ich war heut auf dem hetzles. hab mir mal den ganzen kamm gegeben. so lang hab ich da noch nie für gebraucht   
war aber ne recht coole sache, im wahrsten sinne des wortes !!!
hab zwar keine spikes, aber heut wär ein guter tag für ebendiese gewesen. alles recht vereist und überfrohrener schnee ansonsten. ziemlich anstrengend zu fahren, konditionell sowie fahrtechnisch.

ralf hat im 24h-münchen-thread gemeint, dass bei ihm in der gegend fahren eigentlich sinnlos ist. alles vereist ...
wobei ich heut die strecke ohne tageslicht auch nicht hätte fahren wollen. da war einiges an glatteis dabei (einmal hat´s mich auch ordentlich gelegt ...). wenn man das zu spät sieht, kann das schon in´s auge gehen, denk ich.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ralf hat im 24h-münchen-thread gemeint, dass bei ihm in der gegend fahren eigentlich sinnlos ist. alles vereist ...
> wobei ich heut die strecke ohne tageslicht auch nicht hätte fahren wollen. da war einiges an glatteis dabei (einmal hat´s mich auch ordentlich gelegt ...). wenn man das zu spät sieht, kann das schon in´s auge gehen, denk ich.



also um den buck hat es echt nicht viel sinn. ich werde vielleicht morgenmal ne kurze runde drehen um zu sehen wie es ist, aber meiner meinung nach hat es keinen sinn...... melde mich


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Februar 2005)

so leute wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? meiner meinung nach
macht es echt keinen sinn sich morgen zum radeln im wald zu treffen.
da ist echt nur eis und mein arsch ist schon blau.


----------



## Chri (7. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so leute wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? meiner meinung nach
> macht es echt keinen sinn sich morgen zum radeln im wald zu treffen.
> da ist echt nur eis und mein arsch ist schon blau.



also, wie gesagt, ich kann morgen eh nicht. bin also nicht dabei.
vieleicht klappts donnerstag.

chris


----------



## lowfat (7. Februar 2005)

Ich blase den Termin für morgen ab. Mein Auto ist heute morgen nicht angesprungen  - da habe ich mich aufs Rad nach FO geschwungen. Die drei Kilometer durch den Wald waren voller Eisrinnen erster Klasse und ich bin nur dank Spikes und ohne Klickies heil durchgekommen (Notebook im Rucksack - Schwitz..). 
Wir haben noch ein gemeinsames Ziel in dieser Saison - da können wir 6 Wochen Beinbruch plus Reha nicht gebrauchen   
lowfat


----------



## ND! (7. Februar 2005)

ok, dann lass mers wohl besser wirklich bleiben.

ich fürchte aber, ich werd mich tagsüber nochmal raustrauen. falls jemand lust und zeit hat, diese woche mal bei tageslicht zu fahren: MELDEN   

also dann guten rutsch! ... ach ne, das war ja schon


----------



## Chri (7. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ... falls jemand lust und zeit hat, diese woche mal bei tageslicht zu fahren: MELDEN



hi andi.
wie wärs mit donnerstag. da kann ich den ganzen tag ausser von 2-4 uhr.
wenn du lust hast können wir gern ne runde drehen...


chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben noch ein gemeinsames Ziel in dieser Saison - da können wir 6 Wochen Beinbruch plus Reha nicht gebrauchen
> lowfat



gerade sowas von dir zu hören, jemaden der nun wirklich nur dann nicht runterfährt, wenn der hang negativneigung hat, erstaunt mich sehr  aber du hast schon recht: wir sollten wirklich alle ein wenig auf unsere Gesundheit achten


----------



## Florian (8. Februar 2005)

...und vor allem darauf, dass es einfach keinen Spaß macht, wenn man ständig schiss davor haben muss, im nächsten moment auf der Schnauze zu liegen.


----------



## lowfat (8. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> gerade sowas von dir zu hören, jemaden der nun wirklich nur dann nicht runterfährt, wenn der hang negativneigung hat, erstaunt mich sehr  aber du hast schon recht: wir sollten wirklich alle ein wenig auf unsere Gesundheit achten



Das ist doch eine gute Gelegenheit, heute am Bordstein ein bischen balancieren zu üben. Wer weiß, was am 27.2. auf uns zukommt...


----------



## ND! (9. Februar 2005)

hi leute!

falls jemand zufällig morgen vormittag zeit hat, chri und ich werden gegen 10:30 mal ne runde (vermutlich atzelsberg usw.) in angriff nehmen ...

also bescheid sagen, wer noch mit will!


----------



## schlupp (9. Februar 2005)

Also ich kann morgen nett, weil ich mal schnell in die Berge jette, um ein bißchen mit dem Schneebrett herumzurutschen.   Aber ich wünsche euch viel SPaß, und daß ihr nicht soviel herumutscht.  

So long
Schlupp


----------



## schlupp (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Ralf, schon wieder fahrtüchtig, oder wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Februar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf, schon wieder fahrtüchtig, oder wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


sonmist, noch immer kein steuersatz!! dein kollege hatte auch keinen. :-( ich fahre heute nach der arbeit nach Lichtenfels und hohle mir zwei stück, das geht mir echt auf den geist.
aber ich hab ja zur not noch meinen Eingänger! 
@schlupp: wolltest du gestern nicht skifahren gehen??
@all: wir (florian, lowfat) haben am WE evtl. eine längere Tour geplant (von  N aus?). falls das mit meinem steuersatz heute hinhaut geht das klar. 
termin steht noch aus, da wir die diversen familienräte fragen muessen.
mir und ich glaube auch florian wäre dann der so vormittag lieber?

bitte kommentare
ralf


----------



## Florian (11. Februar 2005)

Ja, Sonntag wär super, Samstag-Nachmittag geht von mir aus aber auch.

Vorschlag: 10:00h Löwentor


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Sonntag wär super, Samstag-Nachmittag geht von mir aus aber auch.
> 
> Vorschlag: 10:00h Löwentor



nee, machmer oben am loewensaal, ist besser für parken


----------



## Chri (11. Februar 2005)

also,
ich bin am wochenende net dabei. 
1. ist das wetter eh ******** und
2. muss ich noch lernen, hab am do klausur.

bis nächstes mal,

chris


----------



## schlupp (11. Februar 2005)

Hi Ralf,
Was macht deine Steuersatz Story?
Also ich könnte am Sonntag auch, nachdem ich heut meine letzte Klausur für die nächsten 10 wochen geschrieben.  

So long 
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2005)

Ich bin grundsätzlich Optimist. Wenn ich allerdings raussschaue und dem Wetterbericht Glauben schenken darf, werden wir morgen unsere Badehosen brauchen.

Zitat Wetterbericht von heute 8:00 Uhr: "...Morgen geht der Dauerregen in einzelne Schauer über, dabei nachmittags auch Schnee, Graupel und kurze Gewitter. Es wird wieder kälter. 
"


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin grundsätzlich Optimist. Wenn ich allerdings raussschaue und dem Wetterbericht Glauben schenken darf, werden wir morgen unsere Badehosen brauchen.
> 
> Zitat Wetterbericht von heute 8:00 Uhr: "...Morgen geht der Dauerregen in einzelne Schauer über, dabei nachmittags auch Schnee, Graupel und kurze Gewitter. Es wird wieder kälter.
> "



naja, dann ziehn wir uns halt was gescheites an und treffen uns um 10:00 oben am Tiergarten. ich denke die route wird nach belieben zu gestalten sein. wenn wir ganz mutig sind werden wir uns showmans monsterrunde zur brust führen (80km)

die story ist zuende, wenn gleich aber nicht unbedingt so gut. einen steuersatz habe ich, dafür aber zwei neue löcher im rahmen, die mein ausfallende halten: da sich mal wieder ein schaltauge verabschiedet hatte musste ich das ding also tauschen. leider ist mir dabei die eine schraube kaputtgegangen, sodass wir die mit der bohrmaschine entfernen mussten. dummerweisse sind wir aber hinten ca. 3mm neben dem eigentlichen loch rausgekommen, sodass jetzt nur noch sehr wenig platz für die schraube war. das zweite loch haben wir sicherheitshalber auch mal gross gebohrt und in
beide einen neues gewinde geschnitten. leider passen deshalb die org schrauben mit versenkkopf nichtmehr. die einzigen die passen sind eigentlich
zum fussplatten halten gedacht :-( deshalb stehen diese ca. 4mm raus und der schnellspanner berührt jetzt den rahmen nicht mehr (auf der anderen seite stehen sie auch 2mm raus). kurzum ********. ich muss nacher zum obi um mir eine fraesse zu besorgen, damit ich a) den schnellspanner anpasse oder b) die schrauben flach mache
super oder !!! auf jeden fall ist mein rad jetzt bestimmt 2g leichter - hurra!!!!

@schlupp: kannste dich mal umkucken ob irgendwo ein rahmen ist, in den ich bei bedarf mein zeugs rainbaue??

Ralf
werkommjetztmorgen?


----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2005)

Ralf,
ich werde nicht dabei sein. Ich habe mir vorhin beim Toben mit den Kindern meine lädierte Rippe wieder angedengelt. So eine ******* . Ich werde sportlich bald auf Schach oder Staubmäuseweitpusten umsteigen


----------



## Florian (12. Februar 2005)

Also der wetterbericht bei wetter-online sagt für morgen "unterschiedlich bewölkt mt einzelnen Schneeschauern" voraus. Das klingt doch soweit sehr annehmbar, finde ich.
Also ich bin dabei morgen um 10:00h, wenn es für jemanden an der Uhrzeit scheitern sollte können wir aber auch gern später fahren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Also der wetterbericht bei wetter-online sagt für morgen "unterschiedlich bewölkt mt einzelnen Schneeschauern" voraus. Das klingt doch soweit sehr annehmbar, finde ich.
> Also ich bin dabei morgen um 10:00h, wenn es für jemanden an der Uhrzeit scheitern sollte können wir aber auch gern später fahren.



der wetterbericht, die lage:

also jungs ich war gerade drei stunden im wald und muss leider sagen, dass sich die lage nicht sehr verbessert hat: die forstwege sind zu 80% Eis und fast nicht fahrbar, trails gehen. da ich richtung moritzberg unterwegs war, würde ich sagen, dass das morgen keinen sinn macht. wir koennten unsere ausfallstrasse richtung erlangen (die florian und ich schonmal gefahren sind) versuchen, das liegt ein wenig tiefer und vielleicht ist es besser zu fahren.

das ganze hat mich heute echt muehe gekostet genuegend motivation aufrecht zu erhalten (zumal ich zwei platten hatte). ich wäre morgen auch um 10:00 da.

@lowfat: wieder von irgendwelchen haeusern mit selbstgebasteltem Zeugs runtergesprungen? bring deinen Kindern sowas NICHT bei 

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat: wieder von irgendwelchen haeusern mit selbstgebasteltem Zeugs runtergesprungen? bring deinen Kindern sowas NICHT bei
> Ralf



Zu spät ;-) Die wollen am WE mit mir immer Videos von "bekloppten Mountainbikern" ansehen. Ich verstehe nicht, woher sie das haben...   

Um nicht der Spielverderber zu sein: Mi 16.2.2005 18:30 Obi-Kreisel? Das Eis ist bis dahin hoffentlich weggetaut.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Februar 2005)

und hier das traurige ergebnis von heute:







man beachte die Fahrtzeit!!


----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2005)

Ich würde ja gerne die Fahrzeit beachten - nur - wo ist sie denn? Hast Du sie unterwegs verloren?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Februar 2005)

tja, auf diesem screenshot kommt das tatsaechlich nicht raus.
=> 18km bei 1:50h, das ist doch ******** - oder ?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> tja, auf diesem screenshot kommt das tatsaechlich nicht raus.
> => 18km bei 1:50h, das ist doch ******** - oder ?



jo mei , da bist ja zu Fuss noch schneller.

P.S. das des ******** ist hast du gesagt  

aber ich war die Woche im Bayrischen Wald langlaufen und musste nach 4Std. weil die Scheiss Loipe kein Rundkurs war 8km an der Strasse mit Ski unterm Arm nein nächsten Kaff laufen das ich wieder ne Loipe unter den Ski bekam und zurück zum Auto kam. 

des war richtig ********


----------



## lowfat (12. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> tja, auf diesem screenshot kommt das tatsaechlich nicht raus.
> => 18km bei 1:50h, das ist doch ******** - oder ?



Der Schnitt ist zwar bescheiden, aber Du warst immerhin unterwegs und hast ein paar Körner eingesammelt. Du wirst uns in München noch alle verblasen 8-(
Zum Terminvorschlag am Mi: ich habe an dem Tag einen Geschäftstermin von 18:00 bis 20:00 Uhr. Den werde ich meinem Boss aber hoffentlich noch ausreden können. Alternativtermine Di oder Do. Wie paßt es Euch am besten?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Februar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> jo mei , da bist ja zu Fuss noch schneller.


wie oben gesagt, ich bin tatsächlcih weite teile gelaufen, da garnix mehr ging.

@lowfat: hmmmm ********, wenn ich mir das so ueberlege habe ich auch mi abend einen essengehmitchef termin. also von mir aus gerne do, da ich di nicht kann....

wotan


----------



## lowfat (13. Februar 2005)

Ok, dann Do 18:30. 

Viel Spaß heute! Eben spitzte sogar die Sonne raus.
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann Do 18:30.
> 
> Viel Spaß heute! Eben spitzte sogar die Sonne raus.
> lowfat



nee, ist abgeblasen, hier schneit es sogar teilweise, heftiger wind und eis.
ich geh heut nachmittag lieber schoen in die sauna

bis do - warme gedanken machen, damit das eis weg ist bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (13. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann Do 18:30.


da wäre ich auch dabei!
überlegt euch mal wo wir hinfahren wollen. wenn wir trails fahren, könntet ihr mich ja in uttenreuth abholen, oder?


----------



## Florian (13. Februar 2005)

*grummel* in der woche in der ich Di frei hab fahrt ihr Do, wenn ich Do frei hab wollt ihr Di fahren.

Naja, ich schaff es schon auch mal wieder mitzufahren, da mein Di/Do Abendjob eh demnächst ausläuft. 
Dann bin ich Lehrer und man hört doch immer, dass die nix zu tun und immer Zeit haben.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> *grummel* in der woche in der ich Di frei hab fahrt ihr Do, wenn ich Do frei hab wollt ihr Di fahren.


wir koennen ja di eine kleine runde drehen. hab ich nix dagegen, allein das wetter macht mri sorgen. wenn ich so raus schau freu ich mich dass wir heute nicht los sind..


----------



## lowfat (13. Februar 2005)

Ich komme Di auch mit. 18:30 Obi, wie gehabt, OK? 
@ Chris, die 5 Minuten, die Du von Dir bis zum Obi brauchst, schafft Du schon  
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme Di auch mit. 18:30 Obi, wie gehabt, OK?
> @ Chris, die 5 Minuten, die Du von Dir bis zum Obi brauchst, schafft Du schon
> lowfat


hmmm eigentlich dachte ich eine runde in N zu drehen, dann haben wir nicht 
zweimal den aufriss mit radlpacken.... wäre das auch ok für dich lowfat?


----------



## Chri (13. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme Di auch mit. 18:30 Obi, wie gehabt, OK?
> @ Chris, die 5 Minuten, die Du von Dir bis zum Obi brauchst, schafft Du schon
> lowfat



ich muss mit meiner enerie richtig haushalten, sonst gehts mir wieder wie nachm moritzberg  . aber zur not schaff ich das auch noch. 2 powerbar als wegzehrung sollten reichen, um zum obi zu kommen!!!

chri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm eigentlich dachte ich eine runde in N zu drehen, dann haben wir nicht
> zweimal den aufriss mit radlpacken.... wäre das auch ok für dich lowfat?



Gut, PLan B: Chris, ich sammle Dich um 18:00 Uhr in Uttenreuth auf, wir düsen zum Buck, sind um 18:30 am Löwensaal (mit dem Auto   ), , machen uns ein bischen warm und das Ganze wieder retour.
Bitte durchzählen, wer bei Plan B dabei ist!


eins
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> eins




zwei
Ralf


----------



## Florian (14. Februar 2005)

drei


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> drei


hauptsache wir reden noch miteinander 
schafft ihr nix oder was


----------



## Chri (14. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> eins
> lowfat



vier


----------



## schlupp (14. Februar 2005)

fünef, bin dabei!!!!  

Ich bin glücklich

So long 
Schlupp


----------



## Chri (14. Februar 2005)

nummer vier ist wieder raus.  
rad ist defekt. weder umwerfer noch kette vorhanden. warte seit über einer woche darauf!  
naja kann man nichts machen. wenn ich das zeug vorher kriegen sollte melde ich mich mochmal.


@lowfat: danke für den taxi-dienst. falls ich doch mit komme meld ich mich bei dir wegen fahren.


----------



## lowfat (14. Februar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> fünef, bin dabei!!!!
> ...
> Schlupp



Fährst Du selbst, oder soll ich Dich abholen?
lowfat


----------



## schlupp (14. Februar 2005)

@lowfat: Komme wahrscheinlich direkt von Arbeit. Falls nicht melde ich mich noch. Wahrscheinlichkeit aber sehr gering

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Februar 2005)

so nun sind fast alle online ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (14. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so nun sind fast alle online ....


Ralf schau mal in Deine PM. Alternativ machen wir hier jetzt einen chatroom auf...


----------



## schlupp (15. Februar 2005)

@lowfat: Also ich würde gerne auf dein Mitnahmeangebot eingehen. KOmmst du bei mir vorbei? Beim Brückenpaulus nicht rechts, sondern die nächste Möglichkeit links, und sofort links ist ein Schotteparkplatz. Da komm ich hin. 
Sag nur ne Zeit an und ich werde mit ner roten Nelke am Knopfloch auf dich warten  

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (15. Februar 2005)

OK, 17:50 auf dem Schotterparkplatz. Das sollte genug Zeitpolster incl. Rad einladen und Döner tanken sein   
lowfat


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

hy leute,

schaut euch mal den eintrag hillclimbing 27.02.05 an.

und gebt ein statement ab. das wird sicherlich der hammer, wer da schon alles kommen will, unglaublich.

ciao harry


----------



## schlupp (15. Februar 2005)

Also ich schlafe heut mit einem Dauergrinsen ein, und einem Dicken Knie von meinem Abflug.
        
Super wars Jungs!!!!
So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Februar 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schlafe heut mit einem Dauergrinsen ein, und einem Dicken Knie von meinem Abflug.
> 
> Super wars Jungs!!!!
> So long
> Schlupp


tja, ihr habt noch einen superdoppelsturz verpasst. uns hat es auf der strasse bei ca. 25 kmh gleichzeitig hingelegt, ca. 10 meter auf spiegelglater fahrbahn am boden entlanggewischt.... selbst das aufstehen war schwierig 
 man sollte halt doch vorher den untergrund pruefen....

war klasse jungs.


----------



## lowfat (15. Februar 2005)

Das war heute wirklich klasse. Schlupps Abgang war nicht zu toppen.
lowfat


----------



## ND! (15. Februar 2005)

hi leute!

bin grad erst wieder in ER angekommen und hab von eurer anscheinend spassigen ausfahrt gelesen *neid*   

wie schauts denn am donnerstag abend aus mit ner tour?
momentan hätt ich auch tagsüber noch zeit ...

also bis die tage
Andi


----------



## lowfat (16. Februar 2005)

Do 18.30 Obi
lowfat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Schlupps Abgang war nicht zu toppen.





Gibts davon Beweis-Aufnahmen????    

Fahrt ihr am WE zufällig? Würd mich dann gern dranhängen, war zwar die letzten 6-7 Wochen nimmer aufm MTB, aber des sollt scho klappen


----------



## ND! (16. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Do 18.30 Obi
> lowfat


cool!
ja dann bis morgen abend im schnee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

ich bin momentan leider für morgen auf HOLD. der sturz gestern war doch nicht so von pappe. ich hab mir ordentlich die birne angehaun: kopfschmerzen, schwindelgefuehle, kotzen. glaube ich ne kleine gehirnerschuetterung... ich werd euch morgen bescheidgeben.

@frazer: am WE geht sicher was, wir muessen uns nur einen Spielplatz aussuchen N oder ER?


----------



## Florian (16. Februar 2005)

Nein, leider war kein Foto dabei.
Ich beschreib mal aus der Perspektive des Hinterherfahrers:
Man stelle sich einen Schotterweg mit 20cm Neuschnee drauf vor. Während der Abfahrt gerät Schlupp ins Schlingern und rutscht seitlich weg. Er rutscht noch ein paar Meter auf der Seite liegend in Richtung Wegrand und verschwindet dann plötzlich. 
Es stellt sich heraus, dass er sich die wahrscheinlich einzige Stelle auf der Abfahrt ausgesucht hat, an der neben dem Waldweg ein 80cm tiefer Graben quer zum Weg verläuft in den er samt Rad eingetaucht ist.
  
Ich werde auf jeden Fall vor der nächszen Schneetour nicht ne Stunde Badminton spielen und muss mal sehen, ob ich mir auf die Schnelle neue Pedale beschaffen kann. meine Shimano 515 sind für Schnee gänzlich ungeeignet.

@Frazer
Ziemlich sicher fahren wir auch am WE. Wann und wo werden wir hier im Forum ausmachen oder zumindest bekannt geben. Dann kannst du dich gern anhängen.


----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @frazer:  N oder ER?




Mir egal, ich wohn in Lauf, von daher müsst ich eh mitm Auto an nen Treffpunkt fahren


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir egal, ich wohn in Lauf, von daher müsst ich eh mitm Auto an nen Treffpunkt fahren


naja, da am do in ER ist, machmer doch vielleicht N. Loewentor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Loewentor




Du meinst Tiergarten, oder?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst Tiergarten, oder?


j


----------



## lowfat (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin momentan leider für morgen auf HOLD. der sturz gestern war doch nicht so von pappe. ich hab mir ordentlich die birne angehaun: kopfschmerzen, schwindelgefuehle, kotzen. glaube ich ne kleine gehirnerschuetterung... ich werd euch morgen bescheidgeben.
> 
> @frazer: am WE geht sicher was, wir muessen uns nur einen Spielplatz aussuchen N oder ER?


Gute Besserung!!! Hoffentlich geht es Dir schnell wieder besser.
lowfat


----------



## Florian (16. Februar 2005)

Ja krass!
Gute Besserung!
Kam das tatsächlich von dem Straßensturz am Schluss?
Ich war viel zu beschäftigt mit selber stürzen um mich drum zu kümmern, ob du dir was getan hast.
Dagegen komm ich mit 2 blauen Flecken am Bein ja noch richtig gut weg.
Hoffentlich geht's zum WE wieder.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Ja krass!
> Gute Besserung!
> Kam das tatsächlich von dem Straßensturz am Schluss?
> Ich war viel zu beschäftigt mit selber stürzen um mich drum zu kümmern, ob du dir was getan hast.
> ...


naja, ich werd mal sehen obs morgen wieder besser ist. 
WE geht bestimmt wieder vorallem weils weiter schneit und ich das gestern echt super (wennauch anstrengend) fand.
was machen wir am WE für ne runde? sollen wir mal richtung steinbrüchlein fahren?
@showman: falls du das liest ich habe endlich die magic maps wieder, vielleicht hast du ja ne runde für uns


----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> was machen wir am WE für ne runde? sollen wir mal richtung steinbrüchlein fahren?




Vorschlag:

Tiergarten -> Brunner Berg -> Klamm -> Ungelstetten und zurück
mit einem Einkehrschwung im Cafè inkl. hübscher Bedienung   
(Einkehrschwung darf man bei dem Schnee ja schreiben....)


Als Uhrzeit hätte ich so 12 Uhr, High-Noon vorgeschlagen, dann könnt ich von Lauf direkt zum Tiergarten mitm MTB fahren, wären für mich immerhin im Ganzen dann 34km mehr und am Rückweg, wenns klappt, noch nen Umweg fahren    


Was meint ihr dazu??

@schlupp
fährst Du/Ihr mit?


----------



## schlupp (16. Februar 2005)

@frazer: Würde ja gerne, um an meinem Sturzstyle noch etwas zu feilen, aber ich bin das Wochenende beim Skifahren.
Naja, es schlagen halt doch sportlich mehrere Herzen in meiner Brust.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

@frazer: hmmmm die runde fahr ich die woche zweimal, langsam kann ich sie schon im vollrausch  von mir aus aber. ich muss den termin noch mit familienrat absprechen und florian sollte auch im boot sein koennen. vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar pizzaesser mit - frag doch mal
ralf


----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> frag doch mal




hab ich schon   
mal guggn was so die Gesundheit der Einzelnen spricht....

@schlupp

no problem, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, können wir ja mitm RR mal wieder a Runde drehen


----------



## Florian (16. Februar 2005)

Reden wir eigentlich von Samstag oder von Sonntag?

12:00h ist soweit ich das bisher abschätzen kann für mich an beiden Tagen in Ordnung. 

Von Einkehrschwüngen während einer Biketour bin ich eigentlich kein sonderlicher Fan. Von mir aus gern hinterher oder am Abend mal.
Wenn die Mehrzahl allerdings einkehren will, dann soll's nicht an mir scheitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir eigentlich von Samstag oder von Sonntag?
> 
> Von Einkehrschwüngen während einer Biketour bin ich eigentlich kein sonderlicher Fan. Von mir aus gern hinterher oder am Abend mal.
> Wenn die Mehrzahl allerdings einkehren will, dann soll's nicht an mir scheitern.


wie gesagt, muss erstmal daheim fragen  besser wäre aber der samstag, da ich am abend trinken muss und so wohl nicht so fitt bin......

das mit den einkehrschwüngen sehe ich genauso..
ralf


----------



## Florian (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> , da ich am abend trinken muss ......


manchmal trifft einen das Schicksal wirklich mit aller Macht...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal trifft einen das Schicksal wirklich mit aller Macht...


jepp ich aergere mich auch, zumal ich die leute nicht mag und mir somit nur das trinken bleibt.....


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag:
> 
> Tiergarten -> Brunner Berg -> Klamm -> Ungelstetten und zurück
> mit einem Einkehrschwung im Cafè inkl. hübscher Bedienung
> ...



Ok, Aische

...ich bin dabei...ob Schalter oder Eingänger entscheid ich "spontan"...


----------



## Frazer (17. Februar 2005)

@wotan & Flo

Sorry, Jungs, aber ich kann wirklich nur am Sonntag. Samstags hab ich immer Schwimm- & Lauftraining und des wenn ich mal ausfallen lasse, is nicht wirklich gut   

Das mitm Einkehrschwung kann man sich ja überlegen, wär wohl eher eine ad-hoc-Entscheidung, kommt ja auch a bissl drauf an, wie wir so ausguggn   


@Alti

Klasse Sache!!   
Was is mitm Harry?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan & Flo
> 
> Sorry, Jungs, aber ich kann wirklich nur am Sonntag. Samstags hab ich immer Schwimm- & Lauftraining und des wenn ich mal ausfallen lasse, is nicht wirklich gut
> 
> ...



na gut, dann nochmal zum festhalten: Sonntag 20.02.2005 12Uhr am Löwensaal. 
bitte nochmal kurz abstimmen, wer zu diesem zeitpunkt kann oder nicht?

@florian: wir drehen dann halt am sa ne kleine runde, wenn du lust hast. vielleicht schlagen wir uns mal zum steinbruechlein durch??

Ralf


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann nochmal zum festhalten: Sonntag 20.02.2005 12Uhr am Löwensaal.
> bitte nochmal kurz abstimmen, wer zu diesem zeitpunkt kann oder nicht?



voraussichtlich dabei


----------



## Chri (17. Februar 2005)

ich bin sonntag NICHT dabei, da ich imer noch kein fahrtüchtiges rad habe.
vielleicht nächste woche.

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

so, nun mal zurueck zum thema: HEUTE ABEND. ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich da sein werde, irgendwie ist mir noch nicht so gut. wenn ich um 18:30 da bin, dann gut ansonsten wartet nicht
viel spass schonmalfüreuchmutigefahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (17. Februar 2005)

@Ralf
schau mal wie es Dir geht. Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei wärst.
Ich bin evtl. nicht ganz pünktlich, weil wir hohen Besuch in der Fa. haben. Komme aber auf jeden Fall zum Obi.
lowfat


----------



## Frazer (17. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann nochmal zum festhalten: Sonntag 20.02.2005 12Uhr am Löwensaal.
> bitte nochmal kurz abstimmen, wer zu diesem zeitpunkt kann oder nicht?




Ich bin ja sowieso dabei


----------



## Chri (17. Februar 2005)

ich komme *heute abend auch nicht*. bin auf guano apes konzert.

machts gut

chris


----------



## Florian (17. Februar 2005)

Ich kann Sonntag, Samstag ist mir aber viel lieber.

Mal schauen, ob meine Frau mich zweimal fahren gehen lässt!
 

Heute war ich ja eh nicht eingeplant, da Arbeit bis 21:00h


----------



## ND! (17. Februar 2005)

also ich bin heut abend auf jeden fall mal 18:30 am obi. ich hoff mal, dass ich dann nicht allein da steh!

bis jetzt kommt ja wohl auch nur lowfat. oder doch noch jemand???


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

ich bin nicht dabei, mir gehts nicht so wirklich gut
vielleicht WE
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (17. Februar 2005)

Sorry, Jungs. Das war bei mir heute ein Wahnsinnstag. Ich war erst um 19:00 Uhr am Obi. Hawkins, dein Handy war leider nicht an, ich habe versucht, Dir Bescheid zu geben. Solche Tage legen den Grundstein für den Herzinfarkt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Jungs. Das war bei mir heute ein Wahnsinnstag. Ich war erst um 19:00 Uhr am Obi. Hawkins, dein Handy war leider nicht an, ich habe versucht, Dir Bescheid zu geben. Solche Tage legen den Grundstein für den Herzinfarkt


dabei bist du doch schon der alterspräsident )


----------



## ND! (17. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hawkins, dein Handy war leider nicht an, ich habe versucht, Dir Bescheid zu geben


klassischer fall von dumm gelaufen   
hab bis 18:49 noch gewartet ... dann war mir zu kalt und ich bin allein los. dafür wusste ja dann mein AB bescheid  
das handy lag nämlich heut (zum ersten mal seit ner ewigkeit, ehrlich!!!) allein zu haus und hat sich gelangweilt ... akku war alle   

aber im wald wars echt witzig. hab mich für ne atzelsberg-runde entschieden. fing auch ganz normal an, festgetretener schnee eben. oben, wo der trail am feld vorbei geht, bin ich dann aber bis zur radnabe weg gewesen ... da war  erstmal schieben angesagt. den trail bin ich dann noch ein stück weiter gefahren, aber nach der straßenüberquerung ging gar nix mehr. dafür war der trim-dich-pfad echt super zum fahren   

alles in allem und entsprechende wegewahl vorausgesetzt, bestes bikewetter  

was geht nun eigentlich am WE?
fährt samstag jemand?
sonntag würd ich ja auch mitkommen, aber bis zum löwensaal biken (wo auch immer der is ...) wird mir wohl ein bissel weit ...


----------



## lowfat (17. Februar 2005)

hawkins,
Neid spricht aus meiner Seele! Ich glaube leider nicht, daß es bei mir am WE klappt. Ich bin schon den Samstag ausgebucht. Da bleibt nur der Sonntag für die Familie.



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> dabei bist du doch schon der alterspräsident )


Na warte, das kriegst Du zurück    Spätestens am 27...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> was geht nun eigentlich am WE?
> fährt samstag jemand?
> sonntag würd ich ja auch mitkommen, aber bis zum löwensaal biken (wo auch immer der is ...) wird mir wohl ein bissel weit ...


mist, sogar ich wusste bescheid, dass lowfat nicht rechtzeitig kommt :-(
naja, zum WE: also SA ist optional, d.h. wohl eher spontanes fahren auf  zuruf am nachmittag....
so steht so wie ich das seh. du haettest zwei moeglichkeiten: entweder, du kommt mitm zug nach N und ich greif dich am bahnhof ab oder ich komm nach ER und hol dich mit dem auto, wäre echt kein problem, du musst nur bescheid sagen. ich würde dann halt so gegen 11.30 am obi sein und dich einladen.
angebot steht.
Gruesse  !!!
uns sorry, dass ich nicht da war..


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte, das kriegst Du zurück    Spätestens am 27...



das werden wir ja sehen, habe gerade vom schlupp neue pedale bekommen und schon drei !!!! auspuffrohre gebastelt.
wenn kein anderer mitmacht, koennen wir ja das ding mit schnaps durchziehen :_)


----------



## lowfat (17. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> das werden wir ja sehen, habe gerade vom schlupp neue pedale bekommen und schon drei !!!! auspuffrohre gebastelt.


Ich werde Flammen an den Ausfallenden haben! Davon habe ich schon immer geträumt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Flammen an den Ausfallenden haben! Davon habe ich schon immer geträumt.


let's rumble !!! ok, zum tunen erlaubt ist PAPIER, PAPPE und SPUCKE
ich freu mich drauf - auch wenn wir uns zum affen machen   
möge der bessere gewinnen.


----------



## lowfat (18. Februar 2005)

Und Tape und Kabelbinder. Gaaaanz wichtig beim basteln...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Und Tape und Kabelbinder. Gaaaanz wichtig beim basteln...


ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (19. Februar 2005)

So meine Lampe Eigenbau V2.0 beta ist fertig und wartet auf Dunkelheit um sie zu erleuchten.
Wann geht denn der nächste Nightride zusammen?


----------



## Florian (19. Februar 2005)

Morgen um 12:00h wird bei mir wohl nix.


----------



## lowfat (19. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> So meine Lampe Eigenbau V2.0 beta ist fertig und wartet auf Dunkelheit um sie zu erleuchten.
> Wann geht denn der nächste Nightride zusammen?



Der kommende Mittwoch geht bei mir am besten = 23.2. 18:30 OBI. Evtl. morgen abend spontan?


----------



## lowfat (20. Februar 2005)

Jungens,
jetzt weiss ich, wo ich Euch runterscheuche, wenn wir von den kalchreuther Trails in Richtung Erlangen zurückfahren. Im Steinbruch mit der Sandsteinsäule gibt es ein paar schnuckelige Abfahrten, die an den Buck heranreichen. Ich war eben im Wald. Mein Adrenalinpegel ist noch nicht wieder unten...  
@wotan
bist Du schon wieder aus dem Delirium aufgewacht?


----------



## Frazer (20. Februar 2005)

Sooooooooo,

kleines Resümee von der Tour heute:

Nachdem ich mich auf meine 18km weite Reise über die unendlichen Radwege von Lauf zum Tiergarten Nürnberg gemacht hatte (ihr glaubt garnicht, wie wenige Radwege geräumt werden), war ich doch noch halbwegs pünktlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt angekommen. Bereits am Haupteingang vom Tiergarten gesellten sich wotan und hawkins mit dazu, der liebe Alti kam einen kurzen Augenblick später (wobei schon ne Viertelstunde lang mein Handy im Rucksack bimmelte    ).

Nun ja, zur Tour selber konnte leider nicht viel gesagt werden. Bereits nach einer halben Stunde hatte Alti nen Platten am Hinterrad, entsprechend motiviert trat er die Heimreise an. Ja naja, ich selber konnte auch nicht wirklich viel weiter fahren. Nur 10min später legte ich mich mit einem Baum an - und verlor.... wie sagt man, der Klügere gibt nach??   

Ergebnis von heute also
-> ein Platter
-> ein total kaputtes Vorderrad   . Die Nabe ist wohl auch hinüber, aber das werd ich vom Schrauber meines Vertrauens mal prüfen lassen müssen!


Wie verlief denn die restliche Tour so ?? Ich hoffe, der Schwund hat sich nicht fortgesetzt und ihr seit wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt.

Grüße
Volker

P.S. Bilder gibts noch.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan
> bist Du schon wieder aus dem Delirium aufgewacht?


na logo, ich hab heute den hawkings durch die wälder an buck gescheucht. war klasse, trotz des schneeaufkommens. leider hatten wir schon nach 2km 50% personenverlust zu melden, dafuer aber eine super acht in frazers reifen.

ich bin ja mal gespannt, was du wieder gefunden hast  da traust doch eh wieder nur du dich runter.
ich werde diese woche glaube ich nicht oft fahren koennen, max. am dotag.
vielleicht laesst sich ja dann kurzfristig was organisieren.

@frazer: biste noch gut zurückgekommen??


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooooooo,
> 
> kleines Resümee von der Tour heute:
> 
> Nachdem ich mich auf meine 18km weite Reise über die unendlichen Radwege von Lauf zum Tiergarten Nürnberg gemacht hatte


???????


----------



## Frazer (20. Februar 2005)

@wotan

schuldigung, bin zu früh aufs "Senden" bzw. "Antworten"  gekommen......


----------



## ND! (20. Februar 2005)

war echt mal ne total geniale tour heute ... also abgesehen davon, dass wir einen teilnehmerschwund von 50% zu verzeichnen hatten  

endlich hab ich dann auch mal den tiergarten und die klamm kennengelernt, zumindest den schnee, der drauf liegt 
wotan hat ne super strecke rausgesucht und mich vorher auch noch zum tiergarten geshuttelt. DANKE nochmal!
das ganze heut könnte man wohl auch eher unter fahrtechnik-training verbuchen als unter tour ... was wir mit dem untergrund zu kämpfen hatten war schon nicht mehr feierlich! hat aber trotzdem tierisch spass gemacht! so viel schnee gibts ja hier auch nicht alle tage, da muss man das schon mal ausnutzen.
jetzt erstmal die beine hochlegen (ja, ich spür dass sie da sind   ) und mal schauen, was sich die woche noch ergibt.

also am donnerstag wär ich wohl dabei, mittwoch eher nicht, dienstag wird wohl zeitlich nicht klappen. mal schauen ... das rad wird schon nicht rosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan
> 
> schuldigung, bin zu früh aufs "Senden" bzw. "Antworten"  gekommen......


dachte ich mir schon fast  wir sind uebrigens noch ganz gut vorwärtsgekommen und haben noch die klamm mitgenommen. abgesehen von ein paar stellen, wo noch keiner vor uns gefahren war (und man dann durch 30cm schnee) musste, war alles prima und wir sind dann um 15:00 wieder am tiergarten gewesen....

vielleicht schaffen wir's ja ein andermal unfallfrei.

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (20. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde diese woche glaube ich nicht oft fahren koennen, max. am dotag.
> vielleicht laesst sich ja dann kurzfristig was organisieren.



Bei mir geht abends der Mi am besten. Do und Fr habe ich Urlaub (!). Do abend Spinning. 
Hat jemand Lust, Donnerstag oder Freitag Vormittag eine Runde zu drehen?
lowfat


----------



## Altitude (21. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> dass wir einen teilnehmerschwund von 50% zu verzeichnen hatten



tja mei - sorry - wäre gerne weitergefahren, aber zusätzlich vom Hinterrad war bei mir auch rein körperlich an diesem Sonntag die "Luft raus" - hatte keinen "Punch" in den Beinen - na ja, solche Tage gibts auch...

evtl. sieht man sich am Sonntag beim Hillclimbing


----------



## Florian (22. Februar 2005)

Also Mittwoch kann ich sicher net, Do-Abend würde gehen, 
Freitag tagsüber könnte ich wahrscheinlich ganz gut.


----------



## ND! (22. Februar 2005)

ja dann sag ich einfach mal:
Donnerstag 18:30 am OBI

wer kommt?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Februar 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann sag ich einfach mal:
> Donnerstag 18:30 am OBI
> 
> wer kommt?


tendative wotan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (22. Februar 2005)

Also ich bin Do auch von der Partie. 
Gibt es am Mittwoch jemanden, der mit mir in dem Weißen Wunderwald ein bißchen herumsausen(bzw. eher Herumrutschen) würde?

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (23. Februar 2005)

ich bin morgen mit von der Partie! 
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Februar 2005)

ok, ich werde auch mal vorbeischaun.... aber ihr muesst langsam fahren, meine alten knochen machens nicht mehr so schnell.....

@lowfat: kannste du den kocher mitbringen? dann braechte ich noch die letzte flasche gluehwein mit.

@all: wenn lowfat == kocher => trinkgefaesse mitbringen


----------



## Florian (24. Februar 2005)

Ich werd da ich heut nachmittag frei hab doch lieber im hellen Radeln gehen.

Wie schaut es denn am WE aus?

Geht was größeres Zusammen?

Ich könnte auch Freitag schon tagsüber.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Februar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd da ich heut nachmittag frei hab doch lieber im hellen Radeln gehen.
> 
> Wie schaut es denn am WE aus?
> 
> ...


sorry, hab das hier beim beantworten deiner pm nicht gelesen... sonntag ist doch wohl UH angesagt .- oder??


----------



## lowfat (24. Februar 2005)

@ wotan
mache den Glühwein doch bitte zuhause warm und bringe ihn in einer Thermoskane mit. Nach den Erfahrungen mit einfrierenden und undichten Gaskartuschen   ist mir das lieber.
Bei den Temperaturen werden wir geschwindigkeitsmäßig wohl keine Rekorde brechen. Wir beiden können gemeinsam die Rentnergang eröffnen   .

@ Florian
Am So ist Uphill. Ich hoffe, Du bist dabei.


----------



## lowfat (24. Februar 2005)

Das war wieder große Klasse heute. Minus 7 Grad waren heute - Nightride Kälterekord. Da war der Glühwein genau richtig. 
Ich freu mich auf Sonntag.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das war wieder große Klasse heute. Minus 7 Grad waren heute - Nightride Kälterekord. Da war der Glühwein genau richtig.
> Ich freu mich auf Sonntag.



... und ehrlich gesagt konnte man mit dem gluehwein total easy heimfahren ....
sonntag wird gut !!!


----------



## Florian (24. Februar 2005)

Ach ja der Uphill, das hatte ich fast vergessen. 

Dann muss ich doch noch probieren die dickeren Reifen aufzuziehen.

Wann geht's nochmal los?

@Ralf: Wie kommst du da hin? Wollen wir gemeinsam hinradeln?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Februar 2005)

[email protected]: Wie kommst du da hin? Wollen wir gemeinsam hinradeln?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich schaff das mit dem rad nicht, nehme wohl mein auto..... -> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (28. Februar 2005)

tach.
ich melde mich wieder vom skifahren zurück. vielleicht geht ja die woche was zusammen. hätte schon lust mal wieder zu radeln, allerdings net bei -14° C. 

naja, wir werden sehen.

chris

ach ja, wie habt ich euch beim hillclimb geschlagen??!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> tach.
> ich melde mich wieder vom skifahren zurück. vielleicht geht ja die woche was zusammen. hätte schon lust mal wieder zu radeln, allerdings net bei -14° C.
> 
> naja, wir werden sehen.
> ...



FRANKEN II: 

   Antrieb: lowfat
              Florian
   Lenkung: wotan_s_rache

Unser Rad stand am schluss weitesten oben !!!

wir wollten am do tag fahren....


----------



## Chri (28. Februar 2005)

na da gratuliere ich euch doch. 
führte die ski- oder radlenkung zum erfolg??


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Februar 2005)

nanana ihr wurdet schon noch geschlagen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2005)

kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> nanana ihr wurdet schon noch geschlagen


ja wo? wer? gibts bilder? beweise !!!!!!! kann dann ja nur gewesen sein, als wir den grill geholt haben.....   
stimmt schon der monoski wurde überboten, aber dann auch wieder von uns selbst, nur draufgesessen war ein anderer - UND ÜBERHAUPT FALSCHER THREAD


----------



## lowfat (28. Februar 2005)

Naja, wenn die anderen auch 5 Anläufe brauchen, um unsere Bestmarken zu überbieten    (protz!)...

Zum Thema _dieses _ Freds: Bei mir tritt Plan B in Kraft: Am Do kann ich wegen eines verschobenen Geschäftstermins nicht.  Bei mir wird es diese Woche wohl nichts


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn die anderen auch 5 Anläufe brauchen, um unsere Bestmarken zu überbieten    (protz!)...
> 
> Zum Thema _dieses _ Freds: Bei mir tritt Plan B in Kraft: Am Do kann ich wegen eines verschobenen Geschäftstermins nicht.  Bei mir wird es diese Woche wohl nichts


   mist, dann sehen wir uns ja fast zwei wochen nicht mehr   
immerhin kannste die zeit noch nutzen, danach habe ich mein laster abgelegt und habe ne lunge wien bär!!! 
hast noch jemand anderes am dotag lust??


----------



## lowfat (28. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache
immerhin kannste die zeit noch nutzen schrieb:
			
		

> Arrrrgh, kannst Du Dir nicht eine nette Ersatzdroge aussuchen? Allohol, Autos, Frauen, Männer, Schoggi... (alles legal!). Sonst lederst Du mich in München gnadenlos ab.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Arrrrgh, kannst Du Dir nicht eine nette Ersatzdroge aussuchen? Allohol, Autos, Frauen, Männer, Schoggi... (alles legal!). Sonst lederst Du mich in München gnadenlos ab.



OK, lass überlegen:
Allohol: in sehr gut dosierten mengen gibt gut schwung und nimmt hemmungen
Autos: steh ich nicht so drauf, hauptsache es passen zwei raeder rein 
Frauen: hab ich schon ne nette, hier also keine Änderung
Männer: ich mag keine bartstoppel
Schoggi: mach ich schon: fuenf tafeln die woche (mehr gibt mir die frau nicht)

wir haben schon im april einen termin. ich MUC fahren wir zusammen. ich hoffe wir fangen in der mannschaft nicht an gegeneinander zu fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe wir fangen in der mannschaft nicht an gegeneinander zu fahren!!!



Neee, ich sehe das als Ansporn


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. Februar 2005)

@wotan...du musst die Kräuter rauchen die die Bronchien weiten....da kannst rauchen und hast ne Lunge wien Bär.


----------



## ND! (1. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hast noch jemand anderes am dotag lust??


da sag ich doch mal JA!

wie immer, 18:30 am OBI?


----------



## Chri (1. März 2005)

do halb 7 ist gut, da bin ich dabei. es sei denn, es hat wieder so fiese minus temperaturen, dann muss ich passen, 
da ich net gerade mit einer dicken fettschicht "gesegnet" wurde.   
hoffentlich ists net so kalt., denn ich will mal wieder fahren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. März 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> da ich net gerade mit einer dicken fettschicht "gesegnet" wurde.



mach dir keine sorgen chris, dass kommt von ganz alleine.....


----------



## Chri (2. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mach dir keine sorgen chris, dass kommt von ganz alleine.....



das wundert mich eh schon, bei meinem tiefkühlpizza und süßwarenkonsum!! auf der anderen seite bin ich gar net so böse darüber, denn der nächste berg kommt bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (3. März 2005)

also wie schauts nun aus heut abend?

ich bin nach wie vor so wagemutig, mich mal 18:30 am OBI einzufinden ...
muss dringend mal wieder rauf aufs bike, so kalt kanns schon nicht werden *waren seine letzten worte*


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. März 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> also wie schauts nun aus heut abend?
> 
> ich bin nach wie vor so wagemutig, mich mal 18:30 am OBI einzufinden ...
> muss dringend mal wieder rauf aufs bike, so kalt kanns schon nicht werden *waren seine letzten worte*



ich hab zwar überhaupt keine Lust, werde aber um 18.30 da sein, bitte nicht so weit fahren heute, die kälte macht mich garnicht an


----------



## Chri (3. März 2005)

hi,
ich melde mich zum wiederholten male wegen technischer probleme ab.
der blöde radladen kriegt mein zeug net her. das kotzt mich langsam an. über 3 wochen warten!!   :kotz: 
na vieleicht dann am wochenende...

chris


----------



## lowfat (3. März 2005)

Ich werde mental bei Euch sein (und in einem schön warmen   Besprechungsraum sitzen...  )


----------



## Florian (3. März 2005)

@wotan: Kannst du mich mitnehmen?
Dann würd ich auch mitspielen, immer unter der Bedingung, dass wir es net übertreiben.


----------



## Florian (3. März 2005)

Weia, grad beim Überprüfen der Ladung meines Akkus, muss ich feststellen, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. 
Ich melde mich nochmal, ob ich mitkann, oder nicht.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. März 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Weia, grad beim Überprüfen der Ladung meines Akkus, muss ich feststellen, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt.
> Ich melde mich nochmal, ob ich mitkann, oder nicht.


wenndemitfarhnwillstsagbescheid
misthabdienachrichtdruebernichtgesehen


----------



## ND! (4. März 2005)

nachdem das trailflitzen gestern wieder mal richtig spass gemacht hat, hab ich jetzt bock am WE mal wieder ne tour bei tageslicht zu drehen.

wie schauts denn aus, kommt jemand Sa oder So am frühen nachmittag auf ne runde mit?
idee wär evtl. hetzles, is aber verhandelbar


----------



## lowfat (4. März 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem das trailflitzen gestern wieder mal richtig spass gemacht hat, hab ich jetzt bock am WE mal wieder ne tour bei tageslicht zu drehen.
> 
> wie schauts denn aus, kommt jemand Sa oder So am frühen nachmittag auf ne runde mit?
> idee wär evtl. hetzles, is aber verhandelbar



Ich kann nicht, den ich fahre mit der Familie übers WE spontan zum Ochsenkopf. Das Rad nehme ich mit. Das wird sicher lustig bei dem Schnee...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. März 2005)

*Abwesenheitsnotiz:* 

     ich bin bis einschl. 12.03.2005 nicht im Hause.
     Emails werden nicht gelesen.

wotan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (5. März 2005)

hi.

@ hawkins: ich kann leider am we auch net. heute nachmittag muss ich handball spielen und
ausserdem schreib ich am montag vordiplomsprüfung.
da geht dann wohl der sonntag für drauf.

vielleicht aber nächste woche. da hab ich ja noch semesterferien. ..

chris


----------



## ND! (5. März 2005)

so ... heut wirds bei mir wohl auch nix mehr. werds morgen mal versuchen 

@chris
dann mal viel erfolg beim lernen und der prüfung!

@wotan, lowfat
viel spass euch beiden!

mal sehen, was nächste woche geht. wenn das wetter passt, werd ich versuchen dienstag und donnerstag zu fahren. wie immer, 18:30 am kreisel.

also bis denn,
Andreas


----------



## lowfat (9. März 2005)

Ich werde morgen *nicht* fahren! Ich hatte heute auf dem Weg von der Arbeit 3km Vergnügen im Wald: Sulzschnee und Eis von Feinsten. Ich mußte teilweise schieben    . Das weiße Zeug muss endlich weg und dann kommt der (Tusch!) Frühling


----------



## ND! (9. März 2005)

also ich werds wohl zeitlich eh nicht schaffen ...
aber das wetter reizt mich grad gar nicht. und wenns taut, dann gibts erstmal wieder die große sauerei im wald 
aber ich fürcht, das hält mich nicht vom fahren ab  

also dann bis nächste woche!


----------



## Chri (11. März 2005)

so, ich werde morgen früh zum skifahren mit der uni starten.  

ich werde a weng am großglockner rum carven...
euch viel spaß mit dem schnee.   ich hab bestimmt mehr spaß damit!!!


also, machts gut, bis nächste woche

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. März 2005)

servus jungs 

zurueck im frankenland und die sonne scheint .. ist das nicht grossartig?? 

da mein auto zur zeit nur noch wenig bremsen hat (und diese erst am dotag wieder gerichtet werden) eine frage: koennten wir mal am mi in Nürnberg losfahren?

Gruesse Ralf


----------



## ND! (15. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> koennten wir mal am mi in Nürnberg losfahren?


hi ralf!

also wollen würd ich schon, nur können kann ich nicht   
zumindest bin ich noch nicht so scharf drauf, im dunkeln bis nach nürnberg und zurück zu radeln ... da macht mein akku dann schon schlapp, bevor die tour losgeht   

noch was anderes:
wie schauts denn heute, also Di abend aus? kommt jemand 18:30 zum OBI?

aja ... HALLO FRÜHLING!  
das schreit ja nach ner größeren tour am WE! ich hätt bock Sa oder So so gegen 13:00 oder 14:00 (zeit verhandelbar) ne runde zu fahren. jemand dabei?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. März 2005)

ich dachte, dass vielleicht (schleim) der lowfat vielleicht kommt und dich dann eventuel mitbringen koennte? auf jeden fall ist mal mein akku am laden.
der lowfat wollte heute mal mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren und berichten wie es denn so geht. wenn noch zuviel schnee liegt (wie zu befürchten), dann macht das keinen sinn

heute ist leider nix, ich muss mein radl mal auseinanderlegen -- verdammte schaltung --

WE ist auf jeden fall gemacht. wir muessen uns nur ne runde ausdenken. hoffentlich gibt es viel matsch auf die raeder (irgendwie vermisse ich das wirklich). wir koennten mal den Nberger Süden angehen, ich haette da glaube ich ne tolle runde -- oder halt einfach mal wieder hetzles.

Ralf


----------



## Frazer (15. März 2005)

@Ralf

Wenn die Herren alle keine Lust haben, in Nbg biken zu gehen, würd ich mich quasi unfreiwillig melden   

Bin die ganze Woche mitm Bike in die Arbeit unterwegs, da könnt ich den Weg in Richtung Heimat auch vom Tiergarten aus antreten. Licht ist eh immer mit dabei. Allerdings würd ich dann nicht mehr zum Tiergarten zurück fahren sondern nach Lauf "abbiegen"   

Zeitlich wärs mir auch so ziemlich egal, hab aber vor gehabt, noch im Hellen zu starten.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte, dass vielleicht (schleim) der lowfat vielleicht kommt und dich dann eventuel mitbringen koennte? auf jeden fall ist mal mein akku am laden.
> der lowfat wollte heute mal mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren und berichten wie es denn so geht. wenn noch zuviel schnee liegt (wie zu befürchten), dann macht das keinen sinn



Ich laß mich ungern anschleimen, aber hier mache ich eine Ausnahme.

Zur Haupthandlung: Wald war heute morgen OK, weil z.T. noch gefroren. Das schmilzt bis zum WE sicher weg. Solange uns ein bischen Eis nicht stört, können wir morgen gerne fahren. Ein Herausforderung wird´s wegen des Sabbels. Sonnenscheinfahrer sollten besser zuhause bleiben. 
Vorschlag: Treffen um 19:00 Uhr am Buck (Hotel Dingsda).
@ hawkins
Ich kann Dich um 18:30 in ER am OBI aufgabeln. Dann werden wir mit gigantischen 60 Pferden unter der Haube nach N düsen (Ralf, der bremsenlose,  wird da nur müde lächeln...).
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Treffen um 19:00 Uhr am Buck (Hotel Dingsda).
> @ hawkins
> Ich kann Dich um 18:30 in ER am OBI aufgabeln. Dann werden wir mit gigantischen 60 Pferden unter der Haube nach N düsen (Ralf, der bremsenlose,  wird da nur müde lächeln...).
> lowfat


klasse !!! ich bin dabei. ich sag dir lowfat es macht keinen spass ohne bremsen zu fahren, leider bekommt mein dealer die scheiben nicht vor dotag, so muss ich also ein wenig langsamerfahren.....
bis morgen"
@frazer: ist dir das zu spät?? eher schaffe ich es unter der woche schlecht.


----------



## lowfat (16. März 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> also wollen würd ich schon, nur können kann ich nicht
> zumindest bin ich noch nicht so scharf drauf, im dunkeln bis nach nürnberg und zurück zu radeln ... da macht mein akku dann schon schlapp, bevor die tour losgeht



hawkins,
soll ich Dich heute abend aufsammeln?


----------



## Frazer (16. März 2005)

@Ralf

Definitiv zu spät! Das heisst dann für mich nämlich noch länger arbeiten, und das wollt ich vermeiden....   


Trotzdem viel Spass und evtl. klappts ja wann anders mal wieder


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. März 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv zu spät! Trotzdem viel Spass und evtl. klappts ja wann anders mal wieder



schade, war aber echt ein heisser kampf gestern mit lowfat. leider liegt uerberall noch maechtig schnee und der geht mir mittlerweile voll auf die nerven. 

@all: aber um nicht muede zu werden haben wir ueberlegt, am sonntag von ER aus in Richtung Hetzles loszuradeln. wer kommt mit??


----------



## sunflower (17. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @all: aber um nicht muede zu werden haben wir ueberlegt, am sonntag von ER aus in Richtung Hetzles loszuradeln. wer kommt mit??


Wenn ihr ein bißchen Rücksicht auf noch leicht bis mittelschwer geschwächte Blümchen nehmt, sag ich mal unter Vorbehalt: ICH! 
Aber man sieht sich ja heute abend eh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (17. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> schade, war aber echt ein heisser kampf gestern mit lowfat. leider liegt uerberall noch maechtig schnee und der geht mir mittlerweile voll auf die nerven.


schade²
wär echt gern mitgekommen. wieso nur sind manche leute der meinung, dass man meetings mit studenten auch noch nach 18:00 abhalten kann  
aber den nervschnee hab ich vorgestern auch schon erlebt. so ekelhaft hat sich der schnee den ganzen winter nicht fahren lassen...


			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @all: aber um nicht muede zu werden haben wir ueberlegt, am sonntag von ER aus in Richtung Hetzles loszuradeln. wer kommt mit??


ICH !
hoffentlich mit viel sonne und wenig schnee.
schon ne zeit angedacht? so gegen 13:30 vielleicht?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. März 2005)

je früher je besser !! sonst jammert wieder der rest.

warum lügt denn eigentlich das Netz


----------



## sunflower (17. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> warum lügt denn eigentlich das Netz


Auf die Antwort auf diese Frage warte ich auch noch...
Also, klär uns mal auf!!!


----------



## lowfat (17. März 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ICH !
> hoffentlich mit viel sonne und wenig schnee.
> schon ne zeit angedacht? so gegen 13:30 vielleicht?



Wir wär´s mit 9:00 Uhr? Das ist die richtige Zeit für Familienväter, die von ihren Kindern spätestens um 7 rausgehauen werden


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wär´s mit 9:00 Uhr? Das ist die richtige Zeit für Familienväter, die von ihren Kindern spätestens um 7 rausgehauen werden


genau!! bin zwar kein familienvater aber auch lowfats meinung
später geht aber auch... ach eigentlich ists mir total egal


----------



## sebastin* (17. März 2005)

Servus, bin durch Google auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ist ja net mal schlecht.
Wohn seit ein paar Wochen in ER und kenn hier noch keine Strecken. 
Wieviel Leute seid ihr denn immer so, welche Strecken fahrt ihr und wie ist denn der Altersschnitt?


----------



## ND! (19. März 2005)

sooo ....
da das forum wieder geht, ein update zu sonntag:

*treffpunkt ist 10:00 am OBI kreisverkehr.*

wie mit wotan und sunflower abgesprochen ...

@lowfat
sonntags gegen 9 schläft der duchschnittsstudent noch 
geht 10:00 für dich ok?

@sebastin
also vom alter her würd ich mir keine sorgen machen. der schnitt sollte für dich verträglich sein ... (schau einfach mal in die profile)
gefahren wird das was spass macht   meist viel trails ... bisher is auch noch jeder damit klar gekommen
komm am besten diesen sonntag mit


----------



## lowfat (19. März 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat
> sonntags gegen 9 schläft der duchschnittsstudent noch
> geht 10:00 für dich ok?



Das ist bei mir schon soooo lange her   
So 10:00 Uhr am Obi Wan Kenobi geht klar. 
lowfat


----------



## lowfat (20. März 2005)

Ralf,
Andi und ich haben uns am Hetzles noch ordentlich eingesaut. Mein Kleiner ist krank und hat zweimal unterwegs angerufen. Deshalb war unsere Runde dann nicht soo lang. 

Wie wär es mit kommendem Mittwoch abend? 19:00 Uhr am Obi. Früher kann ich nicht - außerdem bräuchten wir sonst fast die Lampen nicht mehr   
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ralf,
> Andi und ich haben uns am Hetzles noch ordentlich eingesaut. Mein Kleiner ist krank und hat zweimal unterwegs angerufen. Deshalb war unsere Runde dann nicht soo lang.
> 
> Wie wär es mit kommendem Mittwoch abend? 19:00 Uhr am Obi. Früher kann ich nicht - außerdem bräuchten wir sonst fast die Lampen nicht mehr
> lowfat



tja, naja, dann hattet ihr ja noch euren spass. ich war um 11 am auto, und dann bald wieder daheim. da ich ja fast schon dreckig war habe ich noch ne runde ohne schlatung gemacht.
mein rad ist repariert, das schaltauge wieder tauschbar und zwei kettennieter bestellt. 

manche tage sind halt nicht unbedingt gut. ich hoffe naechste woche wird es besser. die akkus laden bereits und mi 1900 ist für mich ok. 

vielleicht kannste ja deinen kleinen ein wenig mit dem universum in der nussschale (3s?) ablenken.

den rest von alpha centauri besorgt ich aber auch.du kannst aber auch unter www.br-online.de/alpha/centauri -> archiv alle folgen 'live' sehen.

wie steht es denn ostern mit euch allen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> manche tage sind halt nicht unbedingt gut. ich hoffe naechste woche wird es besser. die akkus laden bereits und mi 1900 ist für mich ok.
> 
> den rest von alpha centauri besorgt ich aber auch.du kannst aber auch unter www.br-online.de/alpha/centauri -> archiv alle folgen 'live' sehen.
> 
> wie steht es denn ostern mit euch allen??



Du warst heute tatsächlich der Pechvogel. Das ist wohl ein Wanderpokal  

Der AlphaCantauri link ist super. Danke für den Tipp! Die DVD kriege ich nicht kopiert. Meine Medien wollen mit dem Brenner nicht zusammen. Da muß ich morgen in der Arbeit mit verschärftem Gerät ran.

Ostern sieht es gut aus. Ich bin da und habe auch noch keine großen Sachen vor. Das Wetter soll super werden. Da geht bestimmt etwas.
lowfat


----------



## schlupp (20. März 2005)

Also bin jetzt wieder im Lande und habe heut Skistiefel gegen Radschuhe getauscht. Und ich muss sagen, jetzt kann ich echt keinen Schnee mehr sehen. Bin am Mittwoch auch mit von der Partie


----------



## ND! (22. März 2005)

hi leute!

muss euch leider mitteilen, dass ich morgen wohl doch nicht kann.
hab ganz verpennt, dass ich schon was anderes ausgemacht hab  

also dann wünsch ich euch ne schöne tour und vorsorglich schonmal FROHE OSTERN!

also dann bis nächste woche,
Andreas


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute!
> 
> muss euch leider mitteilen, dass ich morgen wohl doch nicht kann.
> hab ganz verpennt, dass ich schon was anderes ausgemacht hab
> ...


Tja, schade, dann sind wir wohl nur zu zweit (lowfat und ich) schlupp hat gestern schon sowas angedeutet, dass er wohl zu lange arbeiten muss um es bis 19h zu schaffen. wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich eigentlich auch keine lust bei regen zu fahren. wenn es aber heute abend von oben trocken ist bin ich dabei.
lowfat wie sieht es mit dir aus?


----------



## lowfat (23. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, schade, dann sind wir wohl nur zu zweit (lowfat und ich) schlupp hat gestern schon sowas angedeutet, dass er wohl zu lange arbeiten muss um es bis 19h zu schaffen. wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich eigentlich auch keine lust bei regen zu fahren. wenn es aber heute abend von oben trocken ist bin ich dabei.
> lowfat wie sieht es mit dir aus?



Das Wetter heute morgen kann einen im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen schon wieder depressiv machen. Ich bin Optimist und gehe davon aus, daß es heute noch aufreisst. Laß uns heute nachmittag nochmal eine Feinabstimmung machen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter heute morgen kann einen im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen schon wieder depressiv machen. Ich bin Optimist und gehe davon aus, daß es heute noch aufreisst. Laß uns heute nachmittag nochmal eine Feinabstimmung machen.


ich bin auch optimist und hoffe das wir fahren werden.


----------



## weichling (23. März 2005)

Hallo ,

ich bin heute das erste mal im forum, war aber mit Wotan_S_rache (richtig?) und 
hawkwins vor ca 3? Wochen (3.3.05) im Schnee unterwegs.

ich komme heute abend auch um 19:00 zum Obikreisverkehr in Erlangen. Das Wetter wird ja wohl halten.



Michael


----------



## lowfat (23. März 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> ich bin heute das erste mal im forum, war aber mit Wotan_S_rache (richtig?) und
> hawkwins vor ca 3? Wochen (3.3.05) im Schnee unterwegs.
> ...



Michael, willkommen im Club! Jetzt gibt es zweimal ein Bild von Dir im Forum...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, willkommen im Club! Jetzt gibt es zweimal ein Bild von Dir im Forum...



hi leute ich weiss noch nicht ob ich da sein werde, da ich noch in schweinfurt rumhaenge, wenn ich nicht da bin fahrt einfach los.##+
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2005)

servus jungs 
habs leider nicht geschafft, war bis gerade eben in schweinfurt.
wie steht es denn mit euch am WE? ich bin fr und sa nicht da
so will ich mit ins altmuehltal, geht da jemand mit??
wir koennten auch vielleicht mo ne runde drehen.


----------



## schlupp (23. März 2005)

Also bin wieder daheim. Bräuchte wenn möglich doch morgen schon die Größen für die Trikots. Habe ich nicht gewußt. also bitte mal herumhören. Wichtig.


----------



## schlupp (23. März 2005)

Also bin wieder daheim. Bräuchte wenn möglich doch morgen schon die Größen für die Trikots. Habe ich nicht gewußt. also bitte mal herumhören. Wichtig.

@Ralf: Die Waffe ist bereitet!!!   

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Chri (23. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> servus jungs
> habs leider nicht geschafft, war bis gerade eben in schweinfurt.
> wie steht es denn mit euch am WE? ich bin fr und sa nicht da
> so will ich mit ins altmuehltal, geht da jemand mit??
> wir koennten auch vielleicht mo ne runde drehen.



hab leider vergeblich am obi auf dich gewartet. naja, kann man nichts machen.
vielleicht klappts ja noch die woche, dass wäre echt net schlecht. montag wäre ich dabei, da hab ich noch nix vor.
WE ist eher schlecht.

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hab leider vergeblich am obi auf dich gewartet. naja, kann man nichts machen.
> vielleicht klappts ja noch die woche, dass wäre echt net schlecht. montag wäre ich dabei, da hab ich noch nix vor.
> WE ist eher schlecht.
> 
> chris


oioioi ich musste leider noch auf meinen chefe warten und habs nicht geschafft. sorry
falls es jemanden interessiert: meine neue Waffe (ab morgen):





ich denke damit werde ich morgen nachmittag ne kleine runde drehen (Wenn ichs von der arbeit wegschaffe)
@schlupp: ich hab das logo heute nicht mehr gepackt. bringe aber morgen auf jeden fall ne cd für deinen chef mit
hose: wie deine (ich glaube L)
trikot: M
Ralf


----------



## Chri (23. März 2005)

hi.

@ ralf: radl schaut gut aus. wenn du morgen zum wolfi fährst, könntest du dann dem schlupp vielleicht das hac zeug geben.
des mit uns schein nix mehr zu werden.
unsere terminkalender vertragen sich einfach nicht!!!

meld mich morgen aber noch mal bei dir in der arbeit...

bis dann,

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (24. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> oioioi ich musste leider noch auf meinen chefe warten und habs nicht geschafft. sorry
> 
> Ralf


Weichling und ich haben ein nettes Ründchen über die Singletrails gedreht. Ich schätze, daß wir ab kommender Woche den Nightride Thread schließen können (Frühling und Zeitumstellung!). 
@ schlupp. Meine Größe ist im 24h thread und hier nochmal: M


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> @ ralf: radl schaut gut aus. wenn du morgen zum wolfi fährst, könntest du dann dem schlupp vielleicht das hac zeug geben.
> des mit uns schein nix mehr zu werden.
> ...



brauchstr du denn das zeug so dringend. ich fahr heute direkt von der arbeit
hin und komm nicht mehr nach hause.


----------



## Chri (24. März 2005)

nee, net soo dringend. 
wir werden's irgendwann schon mal auf die reihe bringen.


----------



## schlupp (24. März 2005)

@Ralf: Und darf deine Frau noch neben dir schlafen, oder liegt da jetzt was anderes?  
           Oder bist du mit einem fetten Dauergrinsen eingschlafen?

Es gibt übrigens Möglichkeiten leichte Carbonschätze anstelle von Bildern über den Schreibtisch zu hängen. Da habe sie es dann etwas wärmer, als im Keller.

Hoffe erste Fahrt war gut,
.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. März 2005)

schlupp: ich kann dir sagen, das ding geht schon echt maechtig aber. leider ist es aber zu bald dunkel geworden und ich konnte erst ab 17:15 losfahren, sodass ich nur 70 km geschafft hab (aber immerhin acht jungs versaegt!). aber das ding ist echt klasse. ehrlich gesagt steht es momentan in der wohnung. ist ja schoen leicht und deshalb kann ích es bequem die treppen raufschleppen.
leider ist irgendwas mit der linken kurbel: entweder die cleats (schreibt man das so?), das pedal oder das tretlager hat nen schaden. ich werde jetzt übers wochenende mal verschiedene versuche untenehmen und dir dann berichten.
wir koennten nun vielleicht mal wieder anfangen regelmaessig unter der woche so ab 16.45 RR zu fahren.wie steht es mit den unikursen??
wie steht es denn mit der verehrten herren und diesem wochenende? nix los hier?
Gruss und frohe ostern für alle
Ralf


----------



## lowfat (25. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> falls es jemanden interessiert: meine neue Waffe (ab morgen):Ralf



schönes Rad    Das macht bestimmt Laune.
Wen Du noch mehr Speed willst (Aerodynamik!):




Kannste mal ausprobieren. Das ZOX26 hat auch 26er Laufräder, ist also nicht so ganz off-topic in einem MTB Forum  
(Die Windmühle auf dem Bild wird übrigens nicht vom Kettenblatt angetrieben   )


----------



## lowfat (25. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wie steht es denn mit der verehrten herren und diesem wochenende? nix los hier?
> Gruss und frohe ostern für alle
> Ralf



Ostersonntag gehört der Familie. Ansonsten bin ich für alles zu haben. Wie wärs mit Sa nachmittag? Da könnten wir Deine vermasselte Hetzlestour nachholen.
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ostersonntag gehört der Familie. Ansonsten bin ich für alles zu haben. Wie wärs mit Sa nachmittag? Da könnten wir Deine vermasselte Hetzlestour nachholen.
> lowfat



ich fahre heute zu elterns und komme erst morgen abend zurueck:-(
evtl. Montag? 
haste deinem kleinen schonmal alpha-centauri gezeigt?
ralf


----------



## lowfat (25. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre heute zu elterns und komme erst morgen abend zurueck:-(
> evtl. Montag?
> haste deinem kleinen schonmal alpha-centauri gezeigt?
> ralf


Montag 10:00 Uhr in Hetzles an der Kirche? 
Ja, apha centauri ist super angekommen. Die Dosis ist allerdings noch ein bischen hoch für einen 6-jährigen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Montag 10:00 Uhr in Hetzles an der Kirche?
> Ja, apha centauri ist super angekommen. Die Dosis ist allerdings noch ein bischen hoch für einen 6-jährigen.


umpa.... schon wieder so frueh? 10 uhr ist mir echt zu knackig. ich bin die letzten zwei feiertage (und morgen wieder) schon immer um 7.00 aufgestanden   ich muss mal sehen wie der tag so wird und wuerde mich abends melden? ok ??

zu trieb: lowfat du solltest dich unbedingt ummelden. ich bin heute die strecke mal gefahren und finde sie wird jedes jahr interessanter. es sind wirklich super ups und noch bessere downs dabei, leider aber sehr anspruchsvoll, wenn man das ding dreimal fahren will. ich bin mittlerweile glaube ich mental bei einer (34km) runde angelangt nachdem ich heute mit angezogener bremse hinter den anderen hergeradelt bin..... für schlupp sind auf jeden fall die strecke und besonders die 60km was.

melde euch an !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (26. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> umpa.... schon wieder so frueh? 10 uhr ist mir echt zu knackig. ich bin die letzten zwei feiertage (und morgen wieder) schon immer um 7.00 aufgestanden   ich muss mal sehen wie der tag so wird und wuerde mich abends melden? ok ??
> 
> zu trieb: lowfat du solltest dich unbedingt ummelden. ich bin heute die strecke mal gefahren und finde sie wird jedes jahr interessanter. es sind wirklich super ups und noch bessere downs dabei, leider aber sehr anspruchsvoll, wenn man das ding dreimal fahren will. ich bin mittlerweile glaube ich mental bei einer (34km) runde angelangt nachdem ich heute mit angezogener bremse hinter den anderen hergeradelt bin..... für schlupp sind auf jeden fall die strecke und besonders die 60km was.
> 
> melde euch an !!



In Ordnung. Wir leben da in unterschiedliche Welten. Ich werde jeden morgen um 7 von zwei netten kleinen Kollegen geweckt - und öfter auch mal in der Nacht. Ich möchte es aber gar nicht anders haben. Melde Dich einfach - Spontanverabredung nicht ausgeschlossen.

Mmmhh, die 108km sind in Trieb schon ziemlich unrealistisch. Laß uns die 60er Runde zusammen fahren. Das motiviert. Für die 34km bist Du doch viel zu fit.

Viel Spaß morgen beim Ostereiersuchen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2005)

alles klar. 
bei uns in oberfranken haben wir aber schon am dotag gesucht......
warte ab bis du die 30 siehst!!! da haste echt keine lust nochmal rumzufahren.
aber wenn wir huebsch zusammenbleiben, dann fahre ich die 60er mit

viel spass morgen. das wetterpasst ja. ich war heute immerhin mit meinem neffen (1.5a) drausen. so hab ich zumindestens fast ein kind :_)


----------



## Florian (27. März 2005)

Hi!
Ich melde mich hiermit zurück von Hvar und wär durchaus für ne Runde morgen zu begeistern. 
Gebt ihr mir Bescheid, wenn ihr euch auf eine Zeit einigt?


----------



## Chri (27. März 2005)

hi. 

zu morgen: ich bin wahrscheinlich net abei. mach was mit meiner freundin.

zu trieb: ich hätte auch lust mit zuradeln. aber nur eine runde. wenn jemand mitfährt wäre ich dabei.
2 runden sind mir zu heftig (siehe ralf!!) wer lust hat, kann sich ja melden.


----------



## Florian (27. März 2005)

Zu Trieb: Ich werd wohl auch mitfahren, ob eine Runde oder 2 muss ich mir noch gut überlegen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. März 2005)

hallo buben,

nach nun drei tagen dreck muss ich sagen, dass ich morgen keine lust auf einen vierten tag im matsch habe. ich werde die zeit wohl mal meinen pflanzen widmen und vielleicht hoechstens mein rennraedchen auf eine kleine runde bringen. natürlich während ihr hier alle gerne eingeladen. ich denke aber vor 16h wird das nix (es ist aber schon bis 20h hell und so geht das noch zu verantworten).
@chri: ich meld mich morgen spontan bei dir, da ich erst mit frau reden muss was wir wohl machen.

Gruesse und sorry


----------



## lowfat (27. März 2005)

@wotan
kann ich verstehen. Mich reizt die Straße bei der Witterung auch wieder. 

Zu Trieb: Ich laß mich auch auf eine Runde runterhandeln. Ich will da keine Heldentaten vollbringen, sondern Spaß haben. D.h. zusammen fahren und die Strecke geniessen. Ralf kann ja Scout spielen


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (27. März 2005)

frohe Ostern ihr nightrider  

warum macht ihr die Trieb geschichten nicht in den Trieb thread?
Wotan erzähl mal ist die Strecke schwieriger als letztes Jahr, wenn ja was denkst du wieviel länger der Sieger auf der grossen bzw. auf der mittleren länger braucht als letztes Jahr. 
weil ich mein des macht schon nen Unterschied ob du 4.30std. auf Sattel sitzt oder 5.30std.  

danke


----------



## Chri (27. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hallo buben,
> 
> ...vielleicht hoechstens mein rennraedchen auf eine kleine runde bringen.
> @chri: ich meld mich morgen spontan bei dir, da ich erst mit frau reden muss was wir wohl machen.



wenn du rennradelst, kannst dich ja mal melden. 
da wäre ich evtl. dabei. wetter soll morgen aber schlecht werden.

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. März 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> frohe Ostern ihr nightrider
> 
> warum macht ihr die Trieb geschichten nicht in den Trieb thread?
> Wotan erzähl mal ist die Strecke schwieriger als letztes Jahr, wenn ja was denkst du wieviel länger der Sieger auf der grossen bzw. auf der mittleren länger braucht als letztes Jahr.
> ...



Guter Tip mit dem eigenen thread für Trieb. Hier der link:
Franken MTB Marathon Trieb


----------



## lowfat (28. März 2005)

Ich mache mal den Anfang für nächste Woche:
Donnerstag 31.3. 18:30 am Obi.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. März 2005)

ok. ich sag mal zu....

wir sollten nun langsam mal eine fahrt nach WÜ ins auge fassen um
mit den jungs ne runde zu drehen. wer wäre denn so dabei ? so wie es
bei votec arbeitstechnisch aussieht, muessen wir das ganze zeitlich gut planen. mein vorschlage wäre ja der samstag, dann faellt zumindest für die familienväter noch der sonntag ab 

Gruss


----------



## Chri (29. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache mal den Anfang für nächste Woche:
> Donnerstag 31.3. 18:30 am Obi.




ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Florian (29. März 2005)

Ich wäre auch dabei am Do!
Am Samstag mit Würzburg hätte ich sehr große Lust, allerdings hat meine Schwester am Sonntag Erstkommunion und ich fürchte, dass ich da mit Vorbereitungen eingespannt werde.


----------



## Chri (29. März 2005)

also, wegen do. 31.03: da bin ich doch nicht da. 
bin vorraussichtlich bei nem treffen wegen külsheim-rennen.

@ralf: bist du da nicht auch???

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. März 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> @ralf: bist du da nicht auch???


noeh, ich lass doch meine kumpels aufm rad nicht im stich, niemals, da muss man mir erstmal n bein und ne leber rausmachen bevor sowas geschieht 
bin dotag am kreisel: florian wie kommste hin? mitfahrn oder selberfahrn .-)


----------



## sunflower (30. März 2005)

Tut mit ja wirklich sorry! Ich schäme mich ja wirklich, immer wieder da reinzupfuschen. Aber irgendwann sollten wir doch mal in die Gänge kommen... Und wenn mich die Quertreiber vom letzten Mal sogar extra ansprechen, dann sollte man die Gelegenheit doch beim Schopfe packen...   

@ Ralf: Wir waren uns ja eh schon beim letzten Mal einig... Und wir halten dich auf dem laufenden. Und irgendwann klappt das sicher mal mit allen, vielleicht  ja sogar auf ner kleinen Tour, wenn das Wetter endlich sonnig wird!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mit ja wirklich sorry! Ich schäme mich ja wirklich, immer wieder da reinzupfuschen. Aber irgendwann sollten wir doch mal in die Gänge kommen... Und wenn mich die Quertreiber vom letzten Mal sogar extra ansprechen, dann sollte man die Gelegenheit doch beim Schopfe packen...
> 
> @ Ralf: Wir waren uns ja eh schon beim letzten Mal einig... Und wir halten dich auf dem laufenden. Und irgendwann klappt das sicher mal mit allen, vielleicht  ja sogar auf ner kleinen Tour, wenn das Wetter endlich sonnig wird!!!



paahh, spalterblume


----------



## sunflower (30. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> paahh, spalterblume


       

Eher Spalterpeter! Die Schweinebacke... *hmpf*


----------



## Florian (30. März 2005)

Ich hab gestern durch scheinbar leicht übertriebenen Krafteinsatz mein Schaltauge zerstört und muss erstmal sicherstellen, ob ich rechtzeitig zum Do ein neues bekomme, dann mache ich mir Gedanken über das hinkommen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Eher Spalterpeter! Die Schweinebacke... *hmpf*



°!° GO TEAM °!°


----------



## ND! (30. März 2005)

ich werd wohl morgen nicht kommen.
bin grad nicht gar so fit und will mich erstmal auskurieren ...
ausserdem hab ich vor 1,5 wochen ja schon zum treffen zugesagt (was man nicht alles macht im suff   ).

aber da ich davon ausgeh, dass ich am WE wieder fit bin: *wie schauts denn aus mit ner schicken tour bei tageslicht?*

also bis denn,
Andi


----------



## Chri (30. März 2005)

also, ich werde morgen wie gesagt auch net mitradeln, bin aber 
totzdem um halb 7 mal am obi.

bis morgen

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. März 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich werde morgen wie gesagt auch net mitradeln, bin aber
> totzdem um halb 7 mal am obi.




wink verstanden, ich hoff ich denk dran


----------



## lowfat (1. April 2005)

Wir werden morgen (Samstag) eine Hetzlesrunde drehen. Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr in Hetzles an der Kirche. Wer hat noch Lust?
Ps: Anschließendes Eisabgreifen oder Espressoschlürfen in Neunkirchen ist nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. April 2005)

ich habs zwar schon gesagt, schreibs aber nochmal: ich bin dabei
Bis morgen


----------



## ND! (1. April 2005)

mist ... jetzt ham wir klassisch aneinander vorbeigeplant.

wir wollen morgen so gegen 14:30 mal den ratsberg unsicher machen. früher geht nicht und da 2 mädels dabei sind, ist der hetzles wohl auch etwas zu heftig für den anfang.

aber vielleicht treffen wir uns ja noch in neunkirchen 
ich nehm zumindest mal mein handy zwecks spontankoordination mit!

also dann euch beiden viel spass bei dem wohl sehr genialen wetter morgen! und vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch noch ...

ps: hetzles wollt ich vielleicht sonntag fahren. mach ich aber noch von meinem zustand am So abhängig ... aber ihr werdet den ja wohl eh nicht 2 mal hintereinander fahren wollen 

Andi


----------



## Chri (1. April 2005)

ich bin bei der ratsberg-runde dabei.
somit kein hetzles für mich.


----------



## schlupp (1. April 2005)

Also ich muss morgen schrauben, deshalb leider ohne mich. 
Für die Berennradelten unter euch wäre mit Manu, Siggi und co auch am Sonntag um 10Uhr in Neunkirchen treffen, für eine leichte Frühjahrsrunde so um die  zwei Stunden. Da kann ich leider selber auch nicht.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (2. April 2005)

@Wotan,
das war eine schöne Runde heute. Die Strecke ist noch ausbaufähig, denn laut Karte sind wir noch eine Abfahrt zu früh nach Ermreuth runter. Das nächste mal _mit _ GPS... Dann können wir auch die Downhills kartieren.

@Hawkins
tja, da haben wir uns wirklich knapp verpasst. Ich musste weg, da wir zu Hause Besuch bekamen. 
(das internet lügt wirklich, der mtb-news server eiert noch eine Stunde hinterher)

Damit es nächste Woche nicht langweilig wird:
Lassen wir die Nightride Saison am *Do 18:30 am Obi * langsam ausklingen? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @Wotan,
> das war eine schöne Runde heute. Die Strecke ist noch ausbaufähig, denn laut Karte sind wir noch eine Abfahrt zu früh nach Ermreuth runter. Das nächste mal _mit _ GPS... Dann können wir auch die Downhills kartieren.


Die Runde war würde ich sagen sensationell. ich habe mir das auch nochmal in der 3d ansicht angesehen und musste feststellen, dass wir noch einiges nicht mitgenommen haben :-( vorschlag: ich geb mir mal was, womit du die route erstellen kannst, wir ladens in mein gps teilchen und drehen die dann die runde bis zu den downhills (von mir aus tragen wir auch nochmal hoch und fahren beide, da ich ja noch nicht weiss welcher donhilltyp ich bin ).



			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Damit es nächste Woche nicht langweilig wird:
> Lassen wir die Nightride Saison am *Do 18:30 am Obi * langsam ausklingen? Wer ist dabei?



was heisst denn hier ausklingen und lageweille???? wir muessen halt laenger fahren, dann kommt die dunkelheit schon!! ich bin dabei

Gruss Ralf


----------



## ND! (3. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da haben wir uns wirklich knapp verpasst. Ich musste weg, da wir zu Hause Besuch bekamen.
> (das internet lügt wirklich, der mtb-news server eiert noch eine Stunde hinterher)


war gestern echt pech. wir wären fast noch rechtzeitig gekommen... hab grad noch jemanden wegfahren sehen. dacht mir schon dass du es bist, warst aber schon zu weit, in neunkirchen grad da am kanal rein. naja ... nächstes mal wird alles besser   

sind gestern auch ne coole tour gefahren. endlich wieder mal die ratsberg-trails ohne schlamm  zumindest fast ...

wo seid ihr denn eigentlich rumgefahren? irgendwas schönes entdeckt? bzw. was wolltet ihr denn noch alles "mitnehmen"?



			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Lassen wir die Nightride Saison am *Do 18:30 am Obi * langsam ausklingen? Wer ist dabei?


dann müss mer aber ne lange runde fahren, damit sich das licht noch lohnt  
bin aber auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## sunflower (3. April 2005)

Ja, war schon schön gestern. Nur halt leider etwas verpeilt, sonst hätten wir uns ja doch noch erwischt... 
Wie versprochen haben wir Mädels auch die Rolle der Abfahrtsverweigerer übernommen und haben so das Ganze zu einer seeeehr gemütlichen Tour gemacht... 

Naja, der Frühling ist ja grad erst da und der Sommer kommt ja auch noch. Also schaffen wir das auch sicher, mal ein paar mehr unter einen Hut zu bringen... 

Sonnige Grüße vom Blümchen


----------



## lowfat (3. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Die Runde war würde ich sagen sensationell. ich habe mir das auch nochmal in der 3d ansicht angesehen und musste feststellen, dass wir noch einiges nicht mitgenommen haben :-( vorschlag: ich geb mir mal was, womit du die route erstellen kannst, wir ladens in mein gps teilchen und drehen die dann die runde bis zu den downhills (von mir aus tragen wir auch nochmal hoch und fahren beide, da ich ja noch nicht weiss welcher donhilltyp ich bin ).



Jaaa, gib´s mir. Dann werde ich ein nettes Streckelchen zusammenbauen. Frag einfach Deinen Downhilltypusberater. Wir werden wir schon noch rausfinden was für einer Du bist  


			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst denn hier ausklingen und lageweille???? wir muessen halt laenger fahren, dann kommt die dunkelheit schon!! ich bin dabei


OK, dann 19:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, gib´s mir. Dann werde ich ein nettes Streckelchen zusammenbauen. Frag einfach Deinen Downhilltypusberater. Wir werden wir schon noch rausfinden was für einer Du bist
> 
> OK, dann 19:30



NEINE!!!! bitte 18:30 sonst seh ich meine frau wieder nichtmehr

wir waren gerade in der hersbrucker gegend (deckerdorf..berg o.ä.) da müssen wir unbedingt auch mal hin. heftigste abfahrten...


----------



## schlupp (3. April 2005)

@wotan:
Der Berg heißt Deckersberg, und da kenn ich auch ne schöne Runde hin, die auch noch über den Moritzberg geht.
Können wir ja demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen.
Mit dem Rennrad ist der Berg aber auch sehr schön.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (3. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> NEINE!!!! bitte 18:30 sonst seh ich meine frau wieder nichtmehr
> 
> wir waren gerade in der hersbrucker gegend (deckerdorf..berg o.ä.) da müssen wir unbedingt auch mal hin. heftigste abfahrten...



19:30 war nur a Spässla 
@ Schlupp und Wotan
Deckersberg klingt superspannend. Wotan, warst Du mit dem MTB unterwegs? Ich hatte heute total breite Beine und habe mich konsequenterweise auf der Skaterbahn lecker auf die Nase gelegt...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wotan, warst Du mit dem MTB unterwegs?



noehh, nach vier tagen am stueck aufm rad wollte ich mal wieder pause machen. wir sind mit wanderschuhen unterwegs gewesen, dafür aber mit GPS und ich hab endlich mal ein paar features getestet. ich glaube jetzt habe ich wieder ein wenig mehr verstanden. 
ich denke aber man sollte sich mitm auto zu deckersberg quälen, damit man dort richtige runden drehen kann. sonst ist man ja wieder zu lahm um es sich dort noch zu geben...
ich würde aber sagen, dass wir am we die hetzlesrunde abrunden. ich bring dir irgendwie die software und du zeichnest dann die strecke ein


----------



## lowfat (4. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> noehh, nach vier tagen am stueck aufm rad wollte ich mal wieder pause machen. wir sind mit wanderschuhen unterwegs gewesen, dafür aber mit GPS und ich hab endlich mal ein paar features getestet. ich glaube jetzt habe ich wieder ein wenig mehr verstanden.
> ich denke aber man sollte sich mitm auto zu deckersberg quälen, damit man dort richtige runden drehen kann. sonst ist man ja wieder zu lahm um es sich dort noch zu geben...
> ich würde aber sagen, dass wir am we die hetzlesrunde abrunden. ich bring dir irgendwie die software und du zeichnest dann die strecke ein



Ist da nicht der Happurger Stausee? Eine schöne Gegend. Bring die SW am besten am Donnerstag mit. Dann bereite ich alles für eine Hetzlestour am WE vor. Dann kann ich Dir auch deine CDs zurückgeben.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2005)

.... nur mal schnell durchspring und nach mögliche Terminen zum biken stöber. (Zwecks Schichtplanverschiebung)   

Gruß... Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. April 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .... nur mal schnell durchspring und nach mögliche Terminen zum biken stöber. (Zwecks Schichtplanverschiebung)
> 
> Gruß... Stefan



wenn ich dich richtig versteh: dotag 18:30 in ER am OBI
am WE (noch kein tag fest) Hetzlesspezialrunde (min. 1000hm!))

Ral
f


----------



## ND! (5. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dich richtig versteh: dotag 18:30 in ER am OBI


so hab ich´s auch verstanden. zumindest find ich mich dann dort ein ... vermutlich bei mäßig gutem wetter   


			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> am WE (noch kein tag fest) Hetzlesspezialrunde (min. 1000hm!))


da bin ich jetzt schon neidisch ...
bin leider dieses WE nicht da, aber ich hoff, ihr fahrt mit GPS und danach gibts die route auf ner karte eingezeichnet   

also dann bis donnerstag!


----------



## Chri (5. April 2005)

hi.
ich kann weder am do. noch am WE dabei sein.
ich hab an beiden terminen nen feuerwehrlehrgang. dann nächste woche wieder...


chris


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dich richtig versteh: dotag 18:30 in ER am OBI
> am WE (noch kein tag fest) Hetzlesspezialrunde (min. 1000hm!))
> 
> Ral
> f



Ja, cool, richtig verstanden, Danke! 

Do. muß ich arbeiten, 05.15 - 19.30, am WE einmal 09.30 - 19.30 und 05.15 - 18.00 Uhr. Am Montag hätte ich 24 Stunden Zeit.    Aber die werden für´s Einkaufen und Privatleben, ja, habe auch noch Familie, drauf gehen. Da wird eben nur Abends mal schnell 1/2 Stunden gebiket!

Werde weiter schauen wann es klappt....

Gruß und fahrt vorsichtig, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. April 2005)

poah ... morgen wirds richtige kackematschig! ich freu mich drauf.
wer kommt noch?


----------



## ND! (6. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> poah ... morgen wirds richtige kackematschig! ich freu mich drauf.


als wenn mich das noch wundern würde   
meine freude is zwar eher gedämpft, ne "interessante" tour wirds aber bestimmt!
also ich bin nach wie vor dabei.

eindeutiger vorteil des wetters: ich muss mein bike für morgen nicht putzen, sieht dann nach ein paar min eh wieder so aus wie jetzt grad


----------



## sunflower (7. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> eindeutiger vorteil des wetters: ich muss mein bike für morgen nicht putzen, sieht dann nach ein paar min eh wieder so aus wie jetzt grad


Spiel halt nicht immer Matschlochspürhund (wie wär's denn mit nem neuen Benutzertitel?!  )! Wenn du nicht treffsicher jedes erwischen würdest, könnteste dir da Putzen evtl sogar mal ne Zeit lang sparen...


----------



## ND! (7. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Spiel halt nicht immer Matschlochspürhund (wie wär's denn mit nem neuen Benutzertitel?!  )! Wenn du nicht treffsicher jedes erwischen würdest, könnteste dir da Putzen evtl sogar mal ne Zeit lang sparen...


ich such den schlamm doch gar nicht ... der findet mich immer   
ausserdem: vorbeifahren kann doch jeder  

ich hoff nur mal, dass es heut abend nicht noch anfängt zu regnen ...


----------



## sunflower (7. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff nur mal, dass es heut abend nicht noch anfängt zu regnen ...


Dann wäscht's den Dreck wenigstens gleich wieder runter...


----------



## schlupp (7. April 2005)

Also ich kann heut abend leider nicht. Habe morgen ne wunderschöne Matheklausur, und da muss ich noch a weng was tun, weil ich den restlichen Tag leider arbeiten muss. Aber nächste Woche oder am WE bin ich wieder einsatzfähig.

Ach habe übrigens Trikotentwurf für München. Müsste sich nur jemande mit Scanner erbarmen es mal einzuscannen.

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. April 2005)

tausche scannen gegen alien ....
kannste das ding heute abend nach der arbeit mitbringen, dann greif ich beides ab und scanne die kiste


----------



## schlupp (7. April 2005)

@ Wotan:
Arbeite heute leider im Fitnessstudio, deshalb krieg ich das Ding heut leider nicht in die Finger. Aber wenn du nach eurer Fahrt kurz vorbeikommst, kann ich dir trotzdem den Vordruck geben.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. April 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wotan:
> Arbeite heute leider im Fitnessstudio, deshalb krieg ich das Ding heut leider nicht in die Finger. Aber wenn du nach eurer Fahrt kurz vorbeikommst, kann ich dir trotzdem den Vordruck geben.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp


ok mal sehen, ich ruf dich an wenn wir wieder beim obi sind


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. April 2005)

Also Leute los gehts am Wochenende:

Martin hat sich gestern mal als Spurensucher betätigt und die folgende Tour gebastelt. ich werde den weg ins GPS laden und dann diesmal auch hoffentlich die Strecke finden 











Treffpunkt wäre Sa 09.04.2004 um 15:00 in Dormitz.

Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten.

Gr Ralf


----------



## Florian (8. April 2005)

Wie schlimm vermatscht wird die Tour denn, wenn es so weiterregnet?
und findet sie auch statt, wenn das Wetter morgen nicht besser ist als heute?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schlimm vermatscht wird die Tour denn, wenn es so weiterregnet?
> und findet sie auch statt, wenn das Wetter morgen nicht besser ist als heute?


Es gibt da schon einge matschloecher, die man überfahren kann. meiner neigung gemaess werde ich durch fahren. 
ich würde auf jeden fall gerne fahren. aussnahme ist lediglich wenns es zum start tierisch regnen sollte. denn nass losfahren macht keine spass.
ich bin auch  der meinung, dass wir noch einen schlenker fahren sollten um die 1000hm vollzumachen.

Ralf


----------



## Florian (8. April 2005)

Ich meld mich mal für  Morgen an, gib aber zu Bedenken, dass der momentane Wetterbericht für morgen Regen, für Sonntag aber etwas besseres Wetter meldet. 
Ich wäre für eine Verschiebung auf Sonntag durchaus offen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. April 2005)

so der jungs, der arbeit fruechte von heute.
war ne schoene, wenn auch sehr schmutzige sache

lowfat .ovl kommt per mail, dann kannste ja deine navigations
fehler ausmerzen 













Ralf


----------



## lowfat (9. April 2005)

Ah, sehr schön. Der Schnitt ist ja unter aller Kanone. Immerhin haben wir mächtig Schlammpunkte gesammelt.
Ich werde die Strecke noch ein bischen optimieren. Besonders auf der Hetzlesnordseite gibt es noch Potential. Die Abfahrt vom Rödlas werde ich mir auch noch mal genauer ansehen (Gemäß Deinem Motto "Wo das GPS hinzeigt, ist auch ein Weg..."). Vorschlag folgt - mit echten 1000hm!
Mein Daumen macht mir allerdings Sorgen. Mindestens eine Runde wird er in Trieb schon mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. April 2005)

korrekte Jogging Runde!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. April 2005)

lamgsam lamgsam leute, die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 
wird NICHT GEMESSEN, die kann man in dem ding per
hand !!!! eingeben und die stand halt einfach überall 
auf 10km/h!!! machts halt nicht so kompliziert


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2005)

Ganz einfach wärs, wenn Dein magisches Elektrikdingsbums einfach die tatsächliche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ausrechnen würde! Das hattes es nach einer Schneerunde im Reichswald doch schon mal gemacht. 
Zeigt die Grafik das soll- oder das gefahrene Profil?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Zeigt die Grafik das soll- oder das gefahrene Profil?



Natuerlich das IST. ich denke wir waren gar nicht soweit vom 
plan, zumal wir ja auch 900hm gemacht haben. wir sollten aber 
beim naechsten versuch unbedungt die zacke mit den Weissen
baeumen wieder reinmachen, da bringt dann wieder 200hm

ich denke das war ein guter test, aber wir muessen schneller
werden


----------



## Florian (10. April 2005)

Also mein Tacho hat die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gemessen und ich muss leider berichten, dass die 10km/h nicht allzu weit weg von der Realität liegen.
Allerdings konnten wir den Schnitt durch die Straßenpassage von Dormitz in den Schlamm und zurück auf 11,8 km/h korrigieren.
Mein Tacho hat übrigens nur 728hm gemessen, aber da bin ich gern bereit eher den 13 Satelliten als meinem Gerätchen zu glauben.
Die Streckenmessung stimmt erstaunlich gut überein, ich hab 33,83km. und für eine so vermatschte Tour kann man nicht meckern über 2:51h reine Fahrzeit in den insgesamt 3:15h die wir unterwegs waren.


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2005)

Damit wir demnächst garantiert 1000hm schaffen, habe ich eine etwas andere Runde gebaut. Sie läuft über den Hetzles, Lindelberg, Igensdorf, Küheberg, Teufeltstisch, Hetzles und endet an der Eisdiele in Neunirchen. Sie ist technisch weniger anspruchsvoll, aber dafür knackiger.




36km, 1200 hm. Alles klar? Ich schlage vor, daß wie die Tour am Samstag als Aufwärmrunde für Trieb fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. April 2005)

@low: poste doch mal deine 2200 Runde.


----------



## Florian (11. April 2005)

Und wenn ihr noch so gern im Matsch spielt, 2200hm mach ich gerne mal, aber nur bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ihr noch so gern im Matsch spielt, 2200hm mach ich gerne mal, aber nur bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen.


du wirst doch nicht schwächeln ....


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @low: poste doch mal deine 2200 Runde.


Auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren hier die Hetzlesrunde für all jene, denen das Gute nicht gut genug ist  






56km, 2220hm - muß man das noch kommentieren?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren hier die Hetzlesrunde für all jene, denen das Gute nicht gut genug ist
> 
> 
> 56km, 2220hm - muß man das noch kommentieren?


da lacht mein herz  
@low wenn du mit der ganzen familie kommst, dann fahr doch am sa mal kurz zu kiddies rennen mit deinem kleinen. da fahren lauter solche stoepsel und es macht ihnen richtig spass. die strecke ist auch wirlich nicht schlimm


----------



## Florian (12. April 2005)

pass auf, wenn ralf sagt es ist nicht schlimm, könnte es sein, dass deine Kinder bis zum Hals im Matsch versinken *g*


----------



## sunflower (12. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> pass auf, wenn ralf sagt es ist nicht schlimm, könnte es sein, dass deine Kinder bis zum Hals im Matsch versinken *g*


  

Schuldigung, dieser unnütze 'Kommentar' musste sein.... Ich hab herzhaft gelacht! 

Wolltet ihr den Nightride-Thread nicht eigentlich schließen und nen neuen für Aktivitäten bei mehr Licht aufmachen?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltet ihr den Nightride-Thread nicht eigentlich schließen und nen neuen für Aktivitäten bei mehr Licht aufmachen?!



Tja, koennten wir schon, aber die arbeitende Bevoelkerung hat leider nur
nachts bzw. am WE Zeit


----------



## lowfat (12. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Schuldigung, dieser unnütze 'Kommentar' musste sein.... Ich hab herzhaft gelacht!
> 
> Wolltet ihr den Nightride-Thread nicht eigentlich schließen und nen neuen für Aktivitäten bei mehr Licht aufmachen?!


Es ist doch sooo schön, hier noch ein bischen dummes Zeug zu verbreiten. 
Wir fahren immer noch abends. Nur der "night"-Anteil wird immer geringer.


----------



## ND! (13. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren immer noch abends. Nur der "night"-Anteil wird immer geringer.


da wären wir doch direkt wieder beim thema 
hat jemand von euch vor, diese woche (zB. morgen ...) zu fahren?
am WE is ja dann wahrscheinlich eh niemand hier sondern alle in trieb ... oder doch nicht ?!?


ps: die hetzles runde sieht ja echt interessant aus! bei der nächsten bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> da wären wir doch direkt wieder beim thema
> hat jemand von euch vor, diese woche (zB. morgen ...) zu fahren?
> am WE is ja dann wahrscheinlich eh niemand hier sondern alle in trieb ... oder doch nicht ?!?
> 
> ...



hm, ich will morgen auf jeden fall mal bei der uni mitfahren... start vorläufig um 18:30


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ich will morgen auf jeden fall mal bei der uni mitfahren... start vorläufig um 18:30


Straße oder MTB? Treffpunkt wo? Ich würde nur eine lockere Runde mitfahren, schließlich haben wir am WE noch etwas vor.


----------



## sunflower (13. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> am WE is ja dann wahrscheinlich eh niemand hier sondern alle in trieb ... oder doch nicht ?!?



Hallo! Hier! *wink* *spring* Ich lahme Schnecke bin doch da!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Hier! *wink* *spring* Ich lahme Schnecke bin doch da!!!


naja, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das dem schlupp so recht ist  ist der hochschulsport
www.sport.uni-erlangen.de -> hochschulsport. 
treffpunkt ist sportuni 18:30.......
@low als nicht uni mitglied muss man im verein der förderer des hochschulsportes sein..... kostet 15 glaube ich. die ersten male gehen
sicher auch so. frag aber mal beim schlupp nach.....
@blume: du hast di problem glaube ich nicht.
bis morgen??


----------



## sunflower (13. April 2005)

Mein lieber Ralf!

Ich kann dir gerade nicht wirklich folgen. Morgen will ich garnet mit. Da komm ich net mit... Alles nur elende Fitf**cker... 
Es ging doch ums WE.



			
				Wontan_S_Rache schrieb:
			
		

> @blume: du hast di problem glaube ich nicht.


Ähm... Hä?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Ralf!
> 
> Ich kann dir gerade nicht wirklich folgen. Morgen will ich garnet mit. Da komm ich net mit... Alles nur elende Fitf**cker...
> Es ging doch ums WE.
> ...


achso allesklar naja..... wenn ihr aber am we da seid (haehae) dann koennt ihr doch aber auch auf ne runde nach trieb kommen!!!! 
@andi warum faehrst du denn nicht mit?


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2005)

Um das Durcheinander komplett zu machen, aber voll on topic (Nightride um/bei Erlangen!):
Ich schlage eine kleine lockere MTB Runde für morgen abend vor. Treffpunkt 18:30 Obi in ER. Ziel: Spaß haben, Beine nicht breit fahren, damit für Trieb noch ein paar Körnchen übrig sind. 
Wer macht mihit?


----------



## Chri (13. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Um das Durcheinander komplett zu machen, aber voll on topic (Nightride um/bei Erlangen!):
> Ich schlage eine kleine lockere MTB Runde für morgen abend vor. Treffpunkt 18:30 Obi in ER. Ziel: Spaß haben, Beine nicht breit fahren, damit für Trieb noch ein paar Körnchen übrig sind.
> Wer macht mihit?




ich bin beim hochschulsport dabei!

chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. April 2005)

@low warum kommste denn nicht zum hochschulsport???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (14. April 2005)

Vielciht haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet. Fahrt Ihr Straße oder MTB?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielciht haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet. Fahrt Ihr Straße oder MTB?


MTB !!!!!


----------



## lowfat (14. April 2005)

Ah, das ist eine Aussage! OK, dann komme ich auch zum Hochschulsport.


----------



## ND! (14. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann komme ich auch zum Hochschulsport.


na dann häng ich mich doch ganz frech auch noch mit dran  

nehmt ihr dann eigentlich licht mit oder gehts noch im hellen zurück ?!?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> na dann häng ich mich doch ganz frech auch noch mit dran
> 
> nehmt ihr dann eigentlich licht mit oder gehts noch im hellen zurück ?!?


hell, kein licht... s


----------



## sunflower (14. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hell, kein licht... s


Soo, jetzt kommen mal wieder die Weiber und machen's kompliziert!  Nein, garnicht. Aber da es OHNE Licht losgeht, bin ich doch am überlegen mitzukommen. Auch wenn heute abend noch 2 andere Sachen zu Auswahl ständen und ich da ein bißchen in der Zwickmühle sitze. Aber dafür, daß hier einige doch schon mal auf den Nightride verzichtet haben, stehe ich ja nahezu in der Pflicht... 
Auflösung dieser heiklen Frage gibt es dann heute abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (14. April 2005)

Hi alle,
Hoffe, alle die dabei waren sind guten Mutes wieder daheim angekommen. Freu mich jedenfalls über den Besuch aus den Forum. Ihr seit jederzeit willkommen.
Ich hoffe auch das unser "flighing Ossi" wieder heil daheim gelandet ist, und der Baum auch keine ernsten Schäden davongtragen hat.  

Naja, machts alle gut

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## ND! (15. April 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle,
> Hoffe, alle die dabei waren sind guten Mutes wieder daheim angekommen. Freu mich jedenfalls über den Besuch aus den Forum. Ihr seit jederzeit willkommen.


war ne sehr coole sache! und ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar neue trails kennen gelernt 
da sag ich doch nur: heute ist nicht alle tage. ich komm wieder, keine frage   


> Ich hoffe auch das unser "flighing Ossi" wieder heil daheim gelandet ist, und der Baum auch keine ernsten Schäden davongtragen hat.


ja wie? der war auch aussem wilden osten? is mir ja ganz entgangen ...


----------



## sunflower (15. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie? der war auch aussem wilden osten? is mir ja ganz entgangen ...


Ein Ossi sollte einen Ossi doch erkennen, wenn einer an ihm vorbeifliegt... 

LG von der Bremse v.D.


----------



## Chri (15. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie? der war auch aussem wilden osten? is mir ja ganz entgangen ...



ich kenne niemanden, der sich leichter an seinem dialekt identifizieren lässt, als der jens! des musst du doch gemerkt haben!!!


----------



## lowfat (21. April 2005)

Das ist der Grund, warum ich heute nicht dabei war:
Fichtelmountains
Das müssen wir mal gemeinsam machen!!!!!
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. April 2005)

ja leck, sauber !!! sieht echt fett aus 30km und dann 1200hm, 
müssen wir uns unbedingt mal antun....... ich denke du hattest
deinen spass. ich hatte mir schon echte sorgen gemacht, dass
du gestern nich gut ueberstanden hast. wenn du das naechste
mal sowas machst, dann nehm doch mein gps ding mit, dann haben
wir die tour genauer (ich hab ja auch nicht dran gedacht es dir
mitzugeben).


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. April 2005)

hi leutchen, für alle die nicht im Münchenverteiler drin sind:
wir wollen am so 11Uhr ab Hetzles auf die 1200hm runde gehen.
will jemand mitspielen??


----------



## lowfat (22. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ja leck, sauber !!! sieht echt fett aus 30km und dann 1200hm,
> müssen wir uns unbedingt mal antun....... ich denke du hattest
> deinen spass. ich hatte mir schon echte sorgen gemacht, dass
> du gestern nich gut ueberstanden hast. wenn du das naechste
> ...


Gute Idee mit dem GPS. Das machen wir beim nächsten mal. Das Bayern3D Progrämmchen war auch schon eine gute Hilfe.
Was aus dem Profil nicht hervorgeht, ist die Qualität der trails: toll steinig, blockig und z.T. steil - mmmh, lecker technisch. Am besten planen wir mal einen Tag Urlaub dafür ein. Am WE sind bestimmt viele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## Florian (22. April 2005)

Ich sage mal zu 90% zu!


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutchen, für alle die nicht im Münchenverteiler drin sind:
> wir wollen am so 11Uhr ab Hetzles auf die 1200hm runde gehen.
> will jemand mitspielen??




Ja..., ja..., ja..., ich..., ich..., ich...    Ach, das weist Du schon?   
Na gut, wollte es nur noch mal erwähnt haben.

Gruß, Stefan   

PS: Könnte ich vielleicht mal den Treffpunkt genauer bekommen? Adresse, Straßenname oder was verwertbares? Habe KEIN GPS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. April 2005)

sollte reichen... wenn ihr nach hetzles reinfahrt, dann liegt die kirche auf der linken seite. nicht zu verfehlen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. April 2005)

Alternativvorschlag: wenn sich kein Erlangener mehr findet, koennten wir dann
in N am Buck fahren? vielleicht 10:30. als route würde ich buck brunn roethnbachklamm moritzberg vorschlagen (ca. 60km) und sehr sehr schoene strecke). treffpunkt wäre dann N tiergarteneingang (A3 ausfahrt moegeldorf)
wie seht ihr das??


----------



## sunflower (22. April 2005)

In was für einem Tempo soll das denn ablaufen?! Wieder so gemütlich wie letzte Woche oder diesmal WIRKLICH gemütlich!!! 
Die Klamm würd ich gern mal wieder fahren und mit dem Moritzberg hab ich vom letzten Jahr noch ne Rechnung offen...


----------



## lowfat (22. April 2005)

Schade, schade, ich bin definitiv nicht dabei. Viel Spaß!!!
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> In was für einem Tempo soll das denn ablaufen?! Wieder so gemütlich wie letzte Woche oder diesmal WIRKLICH gemütlich!!!
> Die Klamm würd ich gern mal wieder fahren und mit dem Moritzberg hab ich vom letzten Jahr noch ne Rechnung offen...


so gemuetlich wir fahren muessen, keine rekorde brechen. wie sich am so gezeigt hat, sollte man halt doch irgendwann grundlage fahren.... wenn du willst fahre ich mit dem singlespeed, dann gehts eh nicht allzuschnell. schnapp dir den andi und komm vorbei. würde mich freun.


----------



## sunflower (22. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so gemuetlich wir fahren muessen, keine rekorde brechen. wie sich am so gezeigt hat, sollte man halt doch irgendwann grundlage fahren.... wenn du willst fahre ich mit dem singlespeed, dann gehts eh nicht allzuschnell. schnapp dir den andi und komm vorbei. würde mich freun.


Andi ist an dem WE in Erfurt... Daher wär's ganz praktisch, wenn ich mich wo dranhängen kann. Allein verfahr ich mich nur.  Kenn einfach keine längeren Strecken. Schaun wir mal, was das Wetter macht...


----------



## Florian (23. April 2005)

Wenn's in Nürnberg ist kann ich auf 99% erhöhen!

A propos Grundlage: Wie wär's mit ner Rennrad-Grundlagen-Runde morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. April 2005)

an RR dachte ich auch schon, wir fahren aber jetzt nach ER und kommen erst gegen 1300 wieder hierher. wenn du willst koennen wir ab 14:30 fahren. dass muesste doch reichen  -- oder? wenn dann aber wirklich Grundlage <= 30km/h
---versprochen???? falls ich mein telefon wieder finde, dann ruf ich dich auch mal an. haste zufaellig die nummer von votec? ich hab irgendwie alles verschmissen. wir muessten ihn fragen, ob das mit der verschiebung nach N auch klappt.

Ralf

oder ruf mich einfach mal an


----------



## Florian (23. April 2005)

Tja, das mit dem anrufen hab ich probiert, ist aber wohl auch am verschmissenen Telefon gescheitert *g*
14:30 ist für mich super, ich muss jetzt dann nämlich auch erst noch mit meiner Frau weg. 
Allerdings ist könnte es auch 15:00 oder noch knapp später werden. Ich ruf versuch nochmal dich anzurufen, wenn ich das soweit absehen kann. 
Könntest du mir übrigens mal deine Festnetznummer per PM oder Mail schicken?
Seit ich ne Telefonflatrate fürs Festnetz hab tut mir jeder Handyanruf weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. April 2005)

HILFEEE...... Jetzt postet Ihr aber wild durcheinander. Ich verstehe nix mehr.  

1. Wo wor fahren ist uns Wurscht. Nur müsstet Ihr uns auf dem Laufenden halten da dies mein letzter PC-Zugriff vor Montag ist. Für den Notfall und für die "Strandortenscheidung" 0171/7111664.

2.Rennrad? Macht mal kein Scheiß.....

3. .....



			
				sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> In was für einem Tempo soll das denn ablaufen?! Wieder so gemütlich wie letzte Woche oder diesmal WIRKLICH gemütlich!!!
> Die Klamm würd ich gern mal wieder fahren und mit dem Moritzberg hab ich vom letzten Jahr noch ne Rechnung offen...



....Ich habe diese Woche wieder mal einen Rekord in "wenig-schlafen" aufgestellt und befürchte das Schlimmste. Aber ich werde mich ansterngen.
Allerdings um so mehr mitfahren desto "langsamer" fahtren wir. Denke ich......   Würden aber auch gern viele von Euch mal kennen lernen/wieder sehen.


So, dann mal bis morgen...... wir freuen uns....

Jannebär & Stefan


----------



## sunflower (23. April 2005)

Wenn es morgen früh nicht in Strömen pisst, werd ich wohl dabei sein...

Es steht noch bei 10:30 Tiergarten Haupteingang?!

Feste Entscheidung fällt dann morgen beim Blick aus dem Fenster. Tendenziell sag ich aber mal ja. Absage geht dann im Falle telefonisch an Ralf (in der Hoffnung, daß der bis dahin sein Telefon wieder gefunden hat...) Oder geb mir mal noch deine FN-Nummer. Das Telefon wirst du ja finden, oder?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es morgen früh nicht in Strömen pisst, werd ich wohl dabei sein...
> 
> Es steht noch bei 10:30 Tiergarten Haupteingang?!
> 
> Feste Entscheidung fällt dann morgen beim Blick aus dem Fenster. Tendenziell sag ich aber mal ja. Absage geht dann im Falle telefonisch an Ralf (in der Hoffnung, daß der bis dahin sein Telefon wieder gefunden hat...) Oder geb mir mal noch deine FN-Nummer. Das Telefon wirst du ja finden, oder?!



also 10.30 eingang tiergarten. bitte schreib doch vorher wie du dich entschieden hast, dann warten wir auch auf dich 
bis morgen  --- es wird schoen !!


----------



## sunflower (23. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> also 10.30 eingang tiergarten. bitte schreib doch vorher wie du dich entschieden hast, dann warten wir auch auf dich
> bis morgen  --- es wird schoen !!


Ich bin halt noch etwas unentschlossen... 
Wo soll ich denn hinschreiben? Hier rein, ne mail, ne PM, ne SMS... Schreiben ist so ein dehnbarer Begriff. Und bevor wir jetzt aneinander vorbeireden... Äh.. Schreiben!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin halt noch etwas unentschlossen...
> Wo soll ich denn hinschreiben? Hier rein, ne mail, ne PM, ne SMS... Schreiben ist so ein dehnbarer Begriff. Und bevor wir jetzt aneinander vorbeireden... Äh.. Schreiben!


na hierrein  ich schau dann morgen um 10:00 nochmal nach
Ralf


----------



## Florian (23. April 2005)

Na sowas, Ralf - Schon zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Na sowas, Ralf - Schon zurück?


nach ich bitte dich 90km, dreimal kalchreuth und einmal lillingshof ist
doch genug --- oder??? hoffentlich regnets morgen nicht


----------



## Florian (23. April 2005)

Hmmm, du hast ja recht ich bin zeitmäßig etwas daneben gewesen, weil es bei uns tatsächlich so lang gedauert hat, bis wir zurück waren. Damit hat sich mein Vorsatz noch ne lange RR-Runde zu drehen pulverisiert und jetzt sitze ich hier mit dem Gegenteil von GA-Training: Ordentlich fett Schnitzel gegessen, ein Bier offen und schon ein paar Zigarretten geraucht. 
Dann geht das vernünftige Aufbautraining halt morgen los.


----------



## sunflower (24. April 2005)

Bin dabei! Bis später...


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2005)

Hallo Ihr.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour heute, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wir wären am liebsten noch etwas weiter gefahren.   
Wir hoffen es dauert nicht zuuu lange bis zum nächsten mal.

Aber morgen muß ich erst mal Auto von innen sauber machen.   

Viele Grüße aus WÜ, Stefan


----------



## sunflower (24. April 2005)

Und das Wetter hat gehalten! *froi*

Naja, das Auto geht... Aber daheim flog erst das Bike in die Badewanne und nachdem die auch endlich wieder vonm Dreck befreit war, die Fahrerin hinterher...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Wetter hat gehalten! *froi*
> 
> Naja, das Auto geht... Aber daheim flog erst das Bike in die Badewanne und nachdem die auch endlich wieder vonm Dreck befreit war, die Fahrerin hinterher...



na das nenn ich doch mal reihenfolge: erst die kiste dann der mensch.....
toll gefahren!


----------



## sunflower (25. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na das nenn ich doch mal reihenfolge: erst die kiste dann der mensch.....
> toll gefahren!


Die Reihenfolge hatte einen Plan. Weil wenn ich erstmal in der Badewanne geschwommen bin, hab ich keine Lust mehr, das Bike zu putzen. Und da das heute mal in die Werkstatt kommt, musste ich es mal noch vom gröbsten Dreck befreien. Die hätten sich sonst bedankt... 
Und da sieht man mal, wie sehr ich meine Würfelchen liebe... 
Und dankeschön!  Dafür tut mir heute alles weh! Die Beine sind okay, nur die Arme und so tun weh. Frag mich nur von was... Naja, ich werd's überleben...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. April 2005)

voller angst am lenker festgekrallt


----------



## sunflower (25. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> voller angst am lenker festgekrallt


Verdammt! Du hast mich durchschaut! Ich hatte Angst vor einem gewissen Baum..


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. April 2005)

Mein Baby ist immer noch dreckig.    Aber das Auto habe ich ausgesaugt. 

Allerdings habe ich heute für mein Bike einen neuen Flaschenhalter gekauft. 16,95    Aber bei dem stößt der Ausgleichsbehälter des Dämpfers wenigstens nicht mehr auf die Flasche. Glaube ein neuer Dämpfer wäre noch teurer.    

So, noch viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Würzburg und noch mal großes Lob an alle die mitfuhren und durchhielten  ..... ich muß jetzt wieder auf Arbeit.

  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (25. April 2005)

Waas für ein Auto ist das denn, wo man so problemlos 2 Räder reinbringt?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Waas für ein Auto ist das denn, wo man so problemlos 2 Räder reinbringt?


n' grosses vermute ich .... spass beiseite. wie steht es denn mit dem erbeskopfmarathon? ich moechte auf jeden fall hinfahrn. die entfernung nach Saarbruecken bzw. Koblenz legt das Anmieten einer FeWo oder Pension nahe.
Biste dabei?? 10.07.05... evtl. den abend vorher in SB oder Koblenz zum trinken verbringen inkl.
Ral
f


----------



## Florian (25. April 2005)

Da muss ich jetzt erstmal mit der Regierung Rücksprache halten - aber die Chancen stehen gut, würde ich sagen.
Ich geb dir baldmöglichst Bescheid!


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Waas für ein Auto ist das denn, wo man so problemlos 2 Räder reinbringt?



Ja da guckst Du, odda?    Wir fuhren lange Jahre nur Geländewagen aber da ist der Platz auch beschränkt. Mit drei Kids und so einem Hobby musste schon was gescheites her. (Für´n Bus hat´s nicht gerreicht. Bzw. war mir das echt zu teuer)
Dann kam der Kangoo. Wir bekamen ihn fast zum HE bei einer Freundin, mit Leistungssteigerung   (Riegelt bei 180 ab) und da kommt man auch voll ganz gut voran.
Wir waren letztes Jahr mit den Kids im Bikepark, also zwei Erwachsene, zwei Kids und vier (!) Bikes. Gut, zwei Bikes waren auf der AHK, aber es klappte wunderbar und wir sind nach anfänglichem, optischen "Ekel" nun mehr als zufrieden. Wir geben ihn NIE mehr her!   

Fotos hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/59196/cat/500/page/3

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/119478/size/medium/cat/500/page/1

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/119479/cat/500/page/1

....Vorführungen auch gern real!   

Ne, ohne Scheiß, trotz der Optik ein absolut geiles Auto!

Gruß, stefan


----------



## ND! (26. April 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ohne Scheiß, trotz der Optik ein absolut geiles Auto!


kann ich auch soweit bestätigen 
ein kumpel, mit dem ich zu 2 marathons gefahren bin, hat auch nen kangoo. is schon seeehr praktisch wenn man die bikes einfach rausrollen kann ohne noch rumzubasteln. und ausserdem kann man sich dann hinten im auto auch gleich umziehen bzw. noch ein paar minuten chillen  

schade, dass ich am WE nicht da war. war ja wohl wieder ne coole tour.
wobei ich mal wieder die heimat unsicher gemacht hab. das ganze is dann gleich ausgeartet und aus ner kleinen runde sind mal eben 70km geworden ...


*wie schauts denn eigentlich kommendes WE aus? is jemand da und hat bock zu fahren?*


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> *wie schauts denn eigentlich kommendes WE aus? is jemand da und hat bock zu fahren?*



sorry samstag ist ausgebucht und wenn dann ist sonntag rtf grundlage angesagt. donnerstag ist aber 18:00 sportuni


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich auch soweit bestätigen .....



 



			
				hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> .....*wie schauts denn eigentlich kommendes WE aus? is jemand da und hat bock zu fahren?*



Ja schon!    ....aber aus Zeitgründen hier in WÜ.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## sunflower (27. April 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> *wie schauts denn eigentlich kommendes WE aus? is jemand da und hat bock zu fahren?*


Gut.
Ja! 
Jaaaa!!! 

In der Hoffnung, daß Würfelchen endlich wieder so funktioniert wie es soll... *hoff*
Also such schonmal die schönsten Schlammlöcher raus. Ich folge dir dann unauffällig...


----------



## Chri (27. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> donnerstag ist aber 18:00 sportuni



wenn nix dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich dabei. es sein denn es pisst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (27. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> donnerstag ist aber 18:00 sportuni


wenns nicht grad regnet bin ich dabei   
muss dringend wieder biken, bin schon seit samstag abstinent


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen...

Bin den ganzen Nachmittagin Wü unterwegs gewesen und habe ab Donnerstag Urlaub. Fahre dann am Montag drauf in´s "Trainingscamp"  
Mal schauen wie ich meine Erledigungen legen kann, vielleicht schaffe ich es zwischen Donnerstag und Montag noch mal nach N-ER-FÜ. 

So, jetzt gehe ich mal auf Arbeit und hoffe das es klappt.....

Grüße nach süd-osten, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Mai 2005)

so jungens und maedels
wie vielleicht der ein oder andere mitbekommen hat, war heute eine abordnung der mittelfranken in den fichtelmountains unterwegs: lowfat, florian, martin (weiss eigentlich nicht, wie er mitm nick heisst) und meine
notwendigkeit. wer mal wirklich sehr krasse und fahrbare abfahrten mag und vor ein wenig bergauf nicht gleich die hosen voll hat, soll sich melden, dann wiederholen wir das ganze mal.
DANK AN LOWFAT FÜR DIE ABSOLUT HEFTIGE TOUR 
Ralf


----------



## lowfat (16. Mai 2005)

Jou, das war ein superspaß heute. Dank an alle Mitmacher!!! Die Tour fahre ich jederzeit gerne wieder.
lowfat


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Mai 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, das war ein superspaß heute. Dank an alle Mitmacher!!! Die Tour fahre ich jederzeit gerne wieder.
> lowfat


jetzt muessen aber erstmal die federelemente ausgluehen  naja
bei martin nich, der ist ja ohne feder gefahren


----------



## lowfat (16. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt muessen aber erstmal die federelemente ausgluehen  naja
> bei martin nich, der ist ja ohne feder gefahren


Bei dem glühen die Handgelenke. Er hat sich sehr gut geschlagen ohne Federung. Hut ab!
Du mußt mir doch mal Deine Pedale von den kranken Brüdern zum Ausprobieren leihen (die mit dem Käfig). So welche hätte ich heute gerne gehabt. Die entsprechenden Shimpansos (PD-545) haben einen Alukäfig. Der ist bei feuchtem Wetter bestimmt superrutschig, wenn man nicht im cleat sitzt. Man könnte im Prinzip Gewinde reinbohren und Pins reinschrauben. Aber man solls ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2005)

hmm habt ihr den ochsenkopflift benutzt?

mit welchem gerät macht ihr diese GPS daten? wär für ne tourenbeschreibungsausarbeitung sehr schön


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm habt ihr den ochsenkopflift benutzt?
> 
> mit welchem gerät macht ihr diese GPS daten? wär für ne tourenbeschreibungsausarbeitung sehr schön


ja umgotteswillen LIFT?!? nee, alles mit den beinen, das muss schon sein. 
Aber mal ganz im ernst: ihr habt da echt superstarke abfahrten. wir haben nur gehofft, dass wir den krank-leuten nicht begegnen, die auf den abfahrten die spuren in die anlieger gemacht haben. nach unserer ansicht muss man da mit ganz schoener wucht rein, um dorthin zu kommen........

das geraet nennt sich etrex legend und ist von garmin. die karten werden dann mit magic maps gemacht. ein ganz nettes gimmick. 

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal und ihr vertickt uns mal ein fichtelmountain t-shirt

gruesse ralf


----------



## blacksurf (17. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ja umgotteswillen LIFT?!? nee, alles mit den beinen, das muss schon sein.
> 
> 
> gruesse ralf



hehe  coole Aktion!
Hut ab  
Das ist bestes Training für den 22. Mai


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm habt ihr den ochsenkopflift benutzt?
> 
> mit welchem gerät macht ihr diese GPS daten? wär für ne tourenbeschreibungsausarbeitung sehr schön


Das Liftfahren haben wir den Spaziergängern überlassen   
Habt Ihr die kleinen Jumps in den Fleckldownhill gebaut? Die machen mächtig Laune.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Mai 2005)

und hier noch ein kleiner nachtrag (leider nur handycampics :-()
dafür aber die letzten bilder von lowfat mit allen kronen im mund 




einer der sagenhaften abstiege bzw. abfahrten




der kleine hier sass sehr malerisch in 1000m hoehe aufm felsen




auf dem schneeberg (beweisfoto)




und der letzte aufstieg zum OkO


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Liftfahren haben wir den Spaziergängern überlassen
> Habt Ihr die kleinen Jumps in den Fleckldownhill gebaut? Die machen mächtig Laune.



ja die hab ich vor nen paar wochen hergerichtet ... die haben die grösse die man auf nem wanderweg grad noch so verstecken kann 

@wotan ...
welche anlieger ... wo? is mir nichts bekannt.
super krank leute ... hehe nein, der M-Weg(Warmensteinach) is noch net wirklich lang von uns besiegt (=durchfahren ohne fuss aufm boden) und immer noch ne herrausforderung


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> und hier noch ein kleiner nachtrag (leider nur handycampics :-()
> dafür aber die letzten bilder von lowfat mit allen kronen im mund


Ich sollte meine morschen Zähne nur noch mit PowerGel konfrontieren. Power bar ist wohl nur was für Männer   


			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> einer der sagenhaften abstiege bzw. abfahrten



Nicht daß ein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Es gibt auch Leute, die hier gefahren sind.

@OLB Eman:
Gute Arbeit, gut getarnt! 
Die Felsen auf dem M-Weg waren wie Seife. Wenns trocken ist, kommen wir wieder!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

diese tragbild kann ich netmal zuordnen wo das genau ist  also is überhaupt kein eindruck entstanden.

m-weg nach der wegüberquerung is bei nässe überhaupt net lustig ... besser gesagt ich fahr den teil dann normal net


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan ...
> welche anlieger ... wo? is mir nichts bekannt.
> super krank leute ... hehe nein, der M-Weg(Warmensteinach) is noch net wirklich lang von uns besiegt (=durchfahren ohne fuss aufm boden) und immer noch ne herrausforderung



naja, aufm fleckldownhill ist sowas ähnliches wie ein anlieger 

den M ohne fuss: dafür bekommt ihr ein big R ... weiterso


----------



## showman (17. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm habt ihr den ochsenkopflift benutzt?
> 
> mit welchem gerät macht ihr diese GPS daten? wär für ne tourenbeschreibungsausarbeitung sehr schön


Da kannst aber auch den Garmin Foretrex 201 nehmen. Net so kaputtgefährdet wie der e-trex. Der Jörg hat ihn bei mir gesehen. Schaut ungefähr so aus. Oder fahr halt net wieder an Gardasee wenn ich mal komm   dann kann ich dir den mal zeigen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2005)

ich hatte mal vor nen paar jahren das einfache damals ganz neue e-trex ... hatt aber im wald net immer 100%igen empfang?

 ... wie es der zufall so will war ich immer net anwesend wenns interessant gewesen wär ... das wird wohl auch so bleiben


----------



## showman (17. Mai 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mal vor nen paar jahren das einfache damals ganz neue e-trex ... hatt aber im wald net immer 100%igen empfang?


Ja 100%igen Empfang hast nie. Ist aber net so schlimm weil du die Lücken daheim ganz einfach nachvollziehen bzw. schließen kannst wennst ne Digitale Karte (Top 50 oder Magic Maps) hast. Dann kannst du auch ganz leicht neue Touren planen und ausprobieren ohne lange irgentwelche Wege durch ausprobieren zu verbinden. Außerdem kannst die Touren von irgentwem irgentwo schicken lassen und brauchst nur nachfahren ohne das dich auch nur ne Spur auskennst   


			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie es der zufall so will war ich immer net anwesend wenns interessant gewesen wär ... das wird wohl auch so bleiben


Macht nix, werden euch schon nochmal heimsuchen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Mai 2005)

hallo jungens und maedels 
ist zwar keine nachtfahrt und in erlangen findet es auch nicht statt,
aber wer lust hat und zeit: lowfat und ich wollen morgen früh den buck unsicher machen und treffen uns um 09:00 am hotel am tiergarten. wir werden so halt irgendwie über die trails nach moritzberg fahren und zurück.
dauert vielleicht drei bis max vier stunden....
wer kommt mit??
wotan:


----------



## sunflower (25. Mai 2005)

Kann leider nicht. Muss morgen früh nochmal ins Lab und dann ab in die Heimat! *froi*
Ich hab aber ne Idee: wir könnten uns doch mal abends zum Grillen treffen und wenn's dann langsam düster wird, mit den Bikes starten.
Gibt's eigentlich schon nen groben Plan wegen Steinbrüchlein?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Mai 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider nicht. Muss morgen früh nochmal ins Lab und dann ab in die Heimat! *froi*
> Ich hab aber ne Idee: wir könnten uns doch mal abends zum Grillen treffen und wenn's dann langsam düster wird, mit den Bikes starten.
> Gibt's eigentlich schon nen groben Plan wegen Steinbrüchlein?!


steinbruechlein ... nein noch nicht, aber bestimmt mal bald. momentan rennen uns irgendwie die termine davon..... ich geb aber auf jeden fall bescheid...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Mai 2005)

so der erste teil ist geschafft. der nächste treffpunkt wäre samstag in Hetzles 0900 an der Kirche: strecke 1200hm -> martin kannste mir nochmal die .ovl schicken, damit ich die für samstag aufs geraet mache??

wer kommt mit?

-> florian: die kannte auf der letzten abfahrt ist fahrbar. lowfat ist die A Variante und ich die B (Weichei)Variante runtergekommen....

-> sunflower: das mit dem grillen find ich ne schoene idee... gibt es nicht irgendwo am schiessstand in ER öffentliche grillplätze??


----------



## sunflower (27. Mai 2005)

Also anscheinend kann u.a. an der Schwabachanlage grillen. Da gibt es einen Grillplatz am Bürgermeistersteg (laut www.erlangen.de  )
Aber haben nicht eh Natalie und Chris mal größzügig ihre Terrasse angeboten?


----------



## lowfat (27. Mai 2005)

Gute Idee, am Bürgermeistersteg zu grillen. Dort ist genügend Platz. Da gibt es auch eine kleine Kante, die Schlupp uns auf dem Rückweg von Rathsberg gezeigt hat. 

@ wotan
sieht so aus, als ob wir morgen zu zweit sind. Der andere martin hat gerade abgesagt (geht klettern).


----------



## Chri (27. Mai 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Also anscheinend kann u.a. an der Schwabachanlage grillen. Da gibt es einen Grillplatz am Bürgermeistersteg (laut www.erlangen.de  )
> Aber haben nicht eh Natalie und Chris mal größzügig ihre Terrasse angeboten?



wir sind aber morgen net dabei!! -> nix grillen bei uns, 
denn wir wären eigentlich ganz gerne dabei, wenn, man bei uns grillt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Mai 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind aber morgen net dabei!! -> nix grillen bei uns,
> denn wir wären eigentlich ganz gerne dabei, wenn, man bei uns grillt!!!!!


langsam °° bitte genau lesen:

25.05.2005 13:45 
sunflower Kann leider nicht. Muss morgen früh nochmal ins Lab und dann ab in die Heimat! *froi*
Ich hab aber ne Idee: wir könnten uns doch mal abends zum Grillen treffen und wenn's dann langsam düster wird, mit den Bikes starten.
>Gibt's eigentlich schon nen groben Plan wegen Steinbrüchlein?! 

d.h. sunflower ist nicht da und spricht von einer noch nicht definierten Zukunft..... WIR (low+ich) gehen morgen an den hetzles und haben mal proaktiv aufgerufen mitzufahren.... -> nix grillen, nur radeln, denn vormittag ist ja auch ein wenig frueh... ausserdem wuerde ich eh

> lowfat Gute Idee, am Bürgermeistersteg zu grillen. Dort ist genügend Platz. > Da gibt es auch eine kleine Kante,  

favorisieren, da man dort nebenbei noch ein wenig unfug machen kann. 
also RTFD
Ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Mai 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @ wotan
> sieht so aus, als ob wir morgen zu zweit sind. Der andere martin hat gerade abgesagt (geht klettern).


na dann: Rock'n Roll baby   
und darum gehts morgen:


----------



## lowfat (27. Mai 2005)

Ah, sehr schön. Habe schon einen zweiten Flaschenhalter ans Rad gezimmert, damit morgen der Nachschub nicht ausgeht. Ich stehe einfach nicht auf Rucksack und Camelbak. Ich brauche auch keinen Platz für 2 Kettennieter   
Also dann: 9:00 Uhr Hetzles Kirche
lowfat


----------



## Chri (27. Mai 2005)

sorry, kleines missverständnis. ich entschuldige mich bei allen,
speziell sunflower. hatte das falsch verstanden,   , also net übel nehmen oder sauer sein!!

sonst ist gegen grillen natürlich nix einzuwenden

euch dann morgen viel spaß. ich kann net. hab was anderes vor.

chris


----------



## sunflower (27. Mai 2005)

@ Chris
Kein Thema! Ging vielmer darum, IRGENDWANN man nen Nightride zu starten. Und da es ja inzwischen ein bißchen später wird, bis es dunkel wird, kann man ja vorher Grillen.
Aber ich hab auch nix gegen BGM-Steg... Damit die Buben ein bißchen spielen können...  Müssen wir halt alles hinschleifen. Aber von mir isses ja nich weit...


----------



## Chri (28. Mai 2005)

erst grillen, dann nightride klingt eigentlich gut.
frag mich nur, wer dann noch biken kann, wenn man 3 schnitzel gegessen und und bier dazu getrunken hat??
naja, dann geht das tempo halt runter...macht aber nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (28. Mai 2005)

Alles Taktik!
Wenn ihr fresst und sauft, hab ich unter Umständen sogar den Hauch einer Chance, nicht von euch im Wald verscharrt zu werden...


----------



## lowfat (28. Mai 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> erst grillen, dann nightride klingt eigentlich gut.
> frag mich nur, wer dann noch biken kann, wenn man 3 schnitzel gegessen und und bier dazu getrunken hat??
> naja, dann geht das tempo halt runter...macht aber nix!


...und der Chaosfaktor steigt. Wir müssen dann eine Strecke aussuchen, bei der nicht so viele Bäume im Weg sind. Vielleicht die A73 ?  Eine lockere Rathsbergrunde wird schon noch gehen.
Wotan und ich haben heute die 1200er Hetzles(tor)tour gemacht. War schweineheiss aber superschön. Ralf, schick mir mal die GPS-Datei!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Mai 2005)

ja, schoen heiss war es heute, aber sehr sehr schoen, wieder ne kante die ich fahren kann.....
viel besser ist unser weg: kaum abweichungen!! Lowfat kuckt dir mal den pfad von beiden an und vergleiche. irgendwie lustig.
die strecke von hand:




und die heute aufgezeichnete:




nur der profi kennt den unterschied. auf jeden fall sollten wir das ding noch ein wenig aufbohren...

@l: dinger kommen mit der post

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (28. Mai 2005)

Was folgern wir daraus? Die Realität ist steiler, höher und schneller   
Optimierung: Die Schleife übern Küheberg drehen wir um und bei den Downhills finde ich schon auch noch einen anständigen Weg wieder rauf.
Ich habe mir gerade noch mal die Hetzlesnordseite angeschaut. Da gibt es einen Weg. Ich werde mal eine Erkundungstour machen, damit wir auch da eine gute Strecke haben.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. Mai 2005)

servus...

schaut ja supergeil aus des Höhenprofil...
wir waren heut auch am Hetzi und sind den Schnecken DH zweimal gerockt.
kennt ihr noch bessere Downhills am HEtzles?

Was war die erste Abfahrt die ihr gefahren seit?


----------



## lowfat (28. Mai 2005)

Am Einstieg in den SchneckenDH auf dem Plateau 100m weiter hinter. Irgendwann gehts links ab und gleich runter. Es gibt noch einen dritten DH, der genau zwischen den beiden ersten liegt. Der hat oben eine nette Kante zum Einstieg. Von der hat Wotan geschrieben... 
Wo seid Ihr wieder raufgefahren? Den Hohlweg von Hetzles?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. Mai 2005)

thx...nee wir haben in der prallen Sonne die Strasse hochgeschoben


----------



## Chri (27. Juni 2005)

nachdem uns die nightride aktionen am wochenende sichtlich geholfen haben,
sollten wir diesen brauch nicht aussterben lassen.
hat jemand lust wenns mal wieder etwas früher dunkel wird am we mal zu radeln??!!
biergarten vorher net ausgeschlossen!!!


----------



## schlupp (27. Juni 2005)

Also ich wäre dabei. Meine Frau ist Freitag und Samstag unterwegs, deshalb kann ich auch eine egoistische Planung machen. Ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Chri (27. Juni 2005)

kaum ist die frau weg, entfaltet sich dein freier wille wieder... das gefällt mir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (27. Juni 2005)

also ich wär prinzipiell auch dabei. nur dieses WE bin ich definitiv nicht da. aber falls es ein andermal klappt, sofort


----------



## lowfat (24. August 2005)

Jetzt, wo die Tage wieder kürzer werden, kommt dieser alte thread langsam wieder zu Ehren. Zur seelischen Vorbereitung auf die langen Nächte: der neue LED Scheinwerfer von Lupine: Wilma 
Kostet wie bei Lupine gewohnt günstige 530 Schlappen


----------



## lowfat (26. August 2005)

Also jetzt mal ein konkreter Vorschlag zum Start in die Nightride Saison:
Dienstag 30.8.2005 19:30 am Obi-Kreisel. Lampen nicht vergessen!
Wer ist dabei?
(um gleich Diskussionen um den Startzeitpunkt vorzubeugen: ich kann nicht früher)


----------



## rex_sl (26. August 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt mal ein konkreter Vorschlag zum Start in die Nightride Saison:
> Dienstag 30.8.2005 19:30 am Obi-Kreisel. Lampen nicht vergessen!
> Wer ist dabei?
> (um gleich Diskussionen um den Startzeitpunkt vorzubeugen: ich kann nicht früher)




wenn du nightride meinst, müsste man aber an diesem datum erst um 21 uhr losfahren. vorher währe es ein dämerungsride.


----------



## lowfat (27. August 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nightride meinst, müsste man aber an diesem datum erst um 21 uhr losfahren. vorher währe es ein dämerungsride.


Der Compi spuckt für Dienstag Sonenuntergang um 19:04 aus. Wenns jemandem nicht dunkel genug ist, kann er eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. August 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Der Compi spuckt für Dienstag Sonenuntergang um 19:04 aus. Wenns jemandem nicht dunkel genug ist, kann er eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen


hähä da hab ich eine, die rechnet sogar das licht von der lampe weg.... hab ich mal im flugzeug bekommen. von der firma schlafmaske oder so ähnlich. damit machen die trails richtig zorres !!!...... bin dabei und werde so ne stunde vorher mal in richtung der kleinen anlage aufbrechen wenn jemand mitwill


----------



## rex_sl (27. August 2005)

na gut dann werde am dienstag doch mal die edison 10 vom chef testen. wenn ich sie nicht krieg muss meine nightmare herhalten. den shaun palmer jr. bring ich auch gleich mit


----------



## lowfat (27. August 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> na gut dann werde am dienstag doch mal die edison 10 vom chef testen. wenn ich sie nicht krieg muss meine nightmare herhalten. den shaun palmer jr. bring ich auch gleich mit


Mit ner Nightmare wirst Du genug Licht haben   . Ich werde mal meinen Luxeon LED Selbstbau testen. 
@ sunflower
wenn Du mitwillst kann ich Dir ne Lampe leihen.


----------



## ND! (28. August 2005)

ich könnt heulen ...
mein akku is grad beim jan in erfurt.

also falls irgendjemand ne lampe liegen hat, die er dienstag nicht braucht  
aber spätestens nächste woche hab ich meinen eigenen akku wieder und dann bin ich definitiv wieder für nightrides als selbstversorger zu haben   

also dann bis bald im wald,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. August 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt heulen ...
> mein akku is grad beim jan in erfurt.
> 
> also falls irgendjemand ne lampe liegen hat, die er dienstag nicht braucht
> ...


also ich hab noch drei von den akkus (wenn du den selben hast wie jan) im keller, wenn ich dir einen laden solll ....


----------



## lowfat (28. August 2005)

@hawkins
Ich bringe meine Lupine mit. Die kannst Du (für den Abend  ) haben.


----------



## ND! (28. August 2005)

@wotan
danke! aber ich hab leider auch kein kabel zum anschließen mehr da. bräucht klemmen für die batterie und nen cinch-stecker zum anstöpseln.

@lowfat
SUPER  
das würde mein problem lösen.
ich ruf dich am dienstag aber vorher nochmal an (siehe unten ...).

hab grad noch ein problem ... mich hat jemand zu ner geburtstagsfeier eingeladen. aber das geht wohl schon nachmittags los. ich muss mal schauen, wann ich mich da loseisen kann.
wann is jetzt start? um 19:30 oder doch später?


----------



## McLeod (28. August 2005)

@ hawkwins

haha


----------



## Chri (29. August 2005)

...wenn ich bis morgen meinen akku vom schlupp wieder herzerren kann,
dann bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## rex_sl (29. August 2005)

mist

akkus sind geladen superlight is auch startklar, nur ich hab ganz vergessen das ich morgen bis 20 uhr training habe. der shaun und ich kommen also nicht.

könnt ihr den nächsten termin vielleicht nicht dienstag und donnerstag machen, da haben wir training. und wir wollen unbedingt mal mit den wald beleuchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. August 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> mist
> 
> akkus sind geladen superlight is auch startklar, nur ich hab ganz vergessen das ich morgen bis 20 uhr training habe. der shaun und ich kommen also nicht.
> 
> könnt ihr den nächsten termin vielleicht nicht dienstag und donnerstag machen, da haben wir training. und wir wollen unbedingt mal mit den wald beleuchten



schaade, eigentlich fahren wir ja immer, aber um das ganze besser in den griff zu bekommen, haben wir halt dietag gemacht...... wir koennen aber sicher mal fuer euch auf mi oder fr verschieben......  wenn ihr bock habt, auch mal von N Zabo/Tiergarten aus..... hier gibts auch nette dinger...


----------



## Chri (30. August 2005)

mist!!
ich hab grad gesehen, dass ich heute um 18:00 ne besprechung 
in der uni wegen kajak habe. ich denke, dass dauert net lange.
falls ich net pünklich am obi sein sollte, braucht ihr aber net 
auf mich zu warten.

nummer vom ralf hab ich ja zur not...

chris


----------



## ND! (30. August 2005)

war wieder mal sehr geil  
auch wenn die ausfallquote leider etwas hoch war ...
aber ich denk mal, die saison ist damit eröffnet!

@McLeod
na warte ...


----------



## McLeod (31. August 2005)

@hawkwins

cu soon


----------



## lowfat (31. August 2005)

Sonnenuntergang um 19:04 hat nicht ganz geklappt    Als Florians Lampe kaputtgegangen ist, wars dann richtig schön dunkel   Die LED Lampe taucht noch nix. Da muss ich noch rumfummeln.


----------



## ND! (1. September 2005)

wird zwar kein nightride, aber wer trotzdem bock hat:
*heute um 17:00 am OBI-kreisel*

bis denn


----------



## Chri (1. September 2005)

...wenn du das früher gesagt hättest, wäre ich dabei.
so hab ich leider schon was zum klettern ausgemacht.
naja, dann nächstes mal.


----------



## ND! (2. September 2005)

naja ... da keiner wollte hab ich halt allein ne runde gedreht ...

wie schauts denn nächsten *dienstag *mit nem nightride aus?
*19:30 am OBI*?


----------



## McLeod (2. September 2005)

@hawkwins

also ich hatte schon lust aber mich haste ja nicht gefragt


----------



## lowfat (2. September 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> naja ... da keiner wollte hab ich halt allein ne runde gedreht ...
> 
> wie schauts denn nächsten *dienstag *mit nem nightride aus?
> *19:30 am OBI*?



Ich bin dabei. Sonnenuntergang 19:58 oder so. Letzten Di war die Sommerzeit nicht eingerechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (5. September 2005)

lowfat, ich muss dich leider vertrösten.
mein bike is aus logistischen gründen in erfurt geblieben. und ich hab irgendwie keinen bock neben dir her zu joggen 
dafür hab ich jetzt meinen akku hier  

aber nächste woche bin ich sicher am start (hm ... hab ich das nicht schonmal gesagt ?!?!)


----------



## lowfat (5. September 2005)

@ Hawkins
macht nichts, die Saison ist noch lang. 
@ all
kommt sonst jemand morgen?


----------



## rex_sl (12. September 2005)

hat jemand lust mittwoch so um halb acht ne 1,5- 2 stunden runde kalchreuth????


----------



## ND! (13. September 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand lust mittwoch so um halb acht ne 1,5- 2 stunden runde kalchreuth????


das hört sich doch gut an  
da ich´s heut wohl eh nicht zum biken schaff, bin ich morgen dabei.
treffpunkt 19:30 am OBI-Kreisel ?!

also bis dann

ps: mehr als 1,5-2h sind akkutechnisch bei mir eh nicht drin


----------



## lowfat (13. September 2005)

Ich bin dabei. 19:30 am Obi. 
@hawkins
hast Du Deinen Akku wieder da?


----------



## ND! (13. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei. 19:30 am Obi.


 


			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @hawkins
> hast Du Deinen Akku wieder da?


logisch.
hatt ich auch letzte woche schon. nur da stand das bike in erfurt ... 

also dann bis morgen!


----------



## rex_sl (13. September 2005)

ok treff ma uns um halb 8 am kreisel am obi.


----------



## rex_sl (14. September 2005)

sorry jungs. 

mein chef braucht mich nach der arbeit noch. haben ne besprechung mit nem großén kunden. ich komm da erst so um 9 uhr raus. muss leider absagen. sorry nochmal


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. September 2005)

servus mädels, rückmeldung !! ist schon was für die nächste woche geplant?
ich werde auch heute um 14h am buck sein, ist wohl aber doch ein wenig kurzfristig für die erlangener..
@lowfat: ich muss mir jetzt unbedingt ein stabileres hardtailchen kaufen... wann gehen wir mal wie hüpfen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (18. September 2005)

Na, der Herr Wotan ist wohlbehalten zurück. Gut von Dir zu hören. Geplant ist noch nix. Ich schlage wie gehabt Di 19:30 am Obi vor. 

Hüpfen? aber immer. Bin gerade dabei mir die Klickies abzugewöhnen. Komme  meine Terasse auch ohne hoch.  Jetzt kauf ich mir den Sattel mit Griffmulde für den Supermänjump...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Na, der Herr Wotan ist wohlbehalten zurück. Gut von Dir zu hören. Geplant ist noch nix. Ich schlage wie gehabt Di 19:30 am Obi vor.
> 
> Hüpfen? aber immer. Bin gerade dabei mir die Klickies abzugewöhnen. Komme  meine Terasse auch ohne hoch.  Jetzt kauf ich mir den Sattel mit Griffmulde für den Supermänjump...



OK.... bin dann ditag da..... wie machen wir das mit sunflower? ich koennte schon ein paar akkus laden.....

wg griffmulde: habe ich mir mit dem dremel gemacht  funkt ganz gut....
nee, im ernst wir muessen das ganze mal fotographisch dokumentieren....
heute habe ich mich nich son getraut. wann sägen wir denn mal meine
gabel ab??

Ralf

Ey Martin, super um die altstadt gekommen !!! vierter platz, respektoesssss!
was war mit florian los? nicht gefahren????


----------



## lowfat (18. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> OK.... bin dann ditag da..... wie machen wir das mit sunflower? ich koennte schon ein paar akkus laden.....


Habe sunflower meine Lupine angeboten. Bring noch ne Lampe mit, dann klappts auf jeden Fall.


			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ... wann sägen wir denn mal meine
> gabel ab??


Di vorm Nightride? Standrohre kürzen mit der Flex ?  


			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Martin, super um die altstadt gekommen !!! vierter platz, respektoesssss!
> was war mit florian los? nicht gefahren????


Florian hab ich nicht gesehen. Ich hatte Probleme mit der Verkleidung und mußte nen Gaffatape-Boxenstopp einlegen. 
war nurn 40er Schnitt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte Probleme mit der Verkleidung und mußte nen Gaffatape-Boxenstopp einlegen.
> war nurn 40er Schnitt



ach das haette ich gerne gesehen......... gaffa auspacken und erstmal 
das kleben anfangen..... ich sag ja immer, man muss einfach die ruhe 
behalten..........


hat hier immernoch keiner bock mir am 02.10 ein wenig zu helfen??


----------



## lowfat (18. September 2005)

bock schon...


----------



## Florian (18. September 2005)

Ich hab beim Altstadtrennen sozusagen gekniffen.
War net so recht gesund und dann hat das Bier die Tage vorher so unverschämt gut geschmeckt    

Nightriden in ER ist mir diese Woche mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu aufwändig, könnte aber an den kommenden Dienstagen ab und zu klappen.
Wenn einer in N mit mir gehen will wär ich sofort dabei.
Ich komm gerade eben zurück und nachdem ich die Technik meiner Lampen wieder ein Stück weit russifiziert hab hat sie problemlos funktioniert. Für Leute mit meiner technischen Begabung bleibt einfach gültig: Was nicht dran ist kann wenigstens nicht kaputtgehen. 
Jetzt ist die Lampe zwar reduziert aufs wesentliche aber sie geht wenigstens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (19. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> servus mädels, rückmeldung !! ist schon was für die nächste woche geplant?


welcome back   

dienstag 19:30 is ja dann erstmal klar.

@wotan
jan kommt am WE nach erlangen. hauptsächlich wegen dem district ride, er bringt aber auch gleich das bike mit. woll mer sonntag vielleicht mal die klamm fahren? ich denk das wär genau das richtige, kenn mich nur leider zu wenig aus (bin ja erst einmal mit dir da gewesen ...)

also dann bis morgen im dunkeln


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. September 2005)

servus Hawkins

kannst mir mal deine Teileliste für deine geile Lampe schicken.

Thx


----------



## Florian (20. September 2005)

Für einen Klammbesuch am Sonntag würd ich mich gern anschließen!


----------



## lowfat (20. September 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> servus Hawkins
> 
> kannst mir mal deine Teileliste für deine geile Lampe schicken.
> 
> Thx



Shaun
schau mal hier: Gardena Lampe 
Es gibt auch im Technikforum diverse threads über den Lampenselbstbau.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. September 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan
> jan kommt am WE nach erlangen. hauptsächlich wegen dem district ride, er bringt aber auch gleich das bike mit. woll mer sonntag vielleicht mal die klamm fahren? ich denk das wär genau das richtige, kenn mich nur leider zu wenig aus (bin ja erst einmal mit dir da gewesen ...)



schaun wir mal wie der samstag abend so verläuft. aber eigentlich gerne. wir haben mittlerweile noch ein paar schmankerl am buck die ich euch dann zeigen kann. ich würde dann aber auf jeden fall gerne eher früh fahren (10 bis 11Uhr start), dann is nicht der ganze nachmittag hine.

bis heute abend


----------



## sunflower (20. September 2005)

Huhu!
Ich werde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder kneifen.  Aber das Wetter ist einfach zu geil, das ist echt zu schade, um es nur im Dunklen zu erleben...


----------



## lowfat (20. September 2005)

Student müßte man sein...


----------



## sunflower (20. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Student müßte man sein...


Glaub mir, ich würde gerade verdammt gerne tauschen. es macht sich nämlich so langsam Panik breit. Es wird letzten Endes wohl drauf rauslaufen, daß ich heute überhaupt nicht biken gehe, sondern mich aus lauter Verzweiflung nicht vom Rechner wegtraue...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Student müßte man sein...


ich wollts mir verkneifen, aber bei der siemens ists ja auch nicht so schlecht ---- oder


----------



## ND! (20. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Student müßte man sein...


hilft auch nicht immer ...
war auch grad kurz draußen (nahrung und so). also zum biken perfekt !
leider werd ich´s bei sonnenschein heut auch nicht schaffen, aber heut abend ist fürs biken reserviert  

aber wenn das wetter am WE hält und wenns mit der klamm klappt dann is das doch auch ne entschädigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. September 2005)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. September 2005)

feine runde heute junges.... is aber ganz schoen spaet geworden heute
nur der kicker war nicht so schoen


----------



## lowfat (21. September 2005)

Klasse Tour mit 6 Grad auf der Heimfahrt. Mit den kurzen Höschen gehts langsam zu Ende.
Wotan, ich hab noch Deine Spacer im Keller. Bringe ich spätestend Sa mit.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Tour mit 6 Grad auf der Heimfahrt. Mit den kurzen Höschen gehts langsam zu Ende.
> Wotan, ich hab noch Deine Spacer im Keller. Bringe ich spätestend Sa mit.



wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht .-) dann kann ich endlich mal wieder mein RR flott machen (kestrel als ersatzteillager für das MTB -- eieiei).... hab heute einen ordentlichen schnupfen


----------



## ND! (21. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute einen ordentlichen schnupfen


hihi  
hab dir doch gleich gesagt, die kurze hose ist ein wenig optimistisch.
naja ... vielleicht hats aber auch nicht nur an der hose gelegen. eine dicke nase hab ich mittlerweile auch. aber nur ein bissel   

wie gehts eigentlich deinem arm?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. September 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> hihi
> hab dir doch gleich gesagt, die kurze hose ist ein wenig optimistisch.
> naja ... vielleicht hats aber auch nicht nur an der hose gelegen. eine dicke nase hab ich mittlerweile auch. aber nur ein bissel
> 
> wie gehts eigentlich deinem arm?



naja, eigentlich ganz gut. bisserl geschwollen und haut ab, aber ansonsten... aber irgendwie bin ich aufn kopf gefallen, der schmerzt heute nicht schlecht.


----------



## lowfat (21. September 2005)

Hauptsache der Himmel fällt Dir nicht auf den Kopf. Gute Besserung! Nimm Arnica.
Wir müssen mal in Tennenlohe spielen gehen. Die Mauer läßt mich nicht mehr los...


----------



## sunflower (21. September 2005)

Apropos Blessuren: meine Mom hat glatt die Wundersalbe meiner Kindheit wieder aufgetrieben! Das Zeug ist genial, hab ich schon auf Knirps auf alles draufgeschmiert gekriegt. Und es hilft! Grad am WE wieder festgestellt. Konnt mich kaum rühren, zweimal eingeschmiert, gut war's.. Und da das Zeug noch riecht wie Wick VapoRup, kannst du'a auch gleich noch bei Erkältung auf die Brust schmieren...


----------



## lowfat (21. September 2005)

Hab eben eine kleine Erkundungstour gemacht. Beim nächsten mal gibts eine hardtailfähige Bonusklatschkante.  Es gibt noch viel zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben eine kleine Erkundungstour gemacht. Beim nächsten mal gibts eine hardtailfähige Bonusklatschkante.  Es gibt noch viel zu tun...


super.... war gestern an den zabotrails -- alles ist hardtailfähig! wer braucht federn!!! leider hats mich aber auch ne kante runtergeschmissen und nun is auch der linke arm hin -- ich wollte ja schon lange nohands üben.


----------



## lowfat (22. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> super.... war gestern an den zabotrails -- alles ist hardtailfähig! wer braucht federn!!! leider hats mich aber auch ne kante runtergeschmissen und nun is auch der linke arm hin -- ich wollte ja schon lange nohands üben.


Supermänjump nohands


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. September 2005)

@ hwkins hab mir gestern die Teile für die Lampe bestellt... allerdings hab ich vor nur ne 35mm Lampe mit GU4 Sockel einzubauen. Die Daten sind ja die gleichen 12V 20W oder 12V 35W und dazu noch ne LED mit 8LEDS auch in 35 mm...jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein passendes GEhäuse zusammensuchen.

und ja des Zeugs ist billiger als 2003 

Gruß


----------



## ND! (23. September 2005)

hallo an alle kurzentschlossenen.
hat heut abend jemand bock auf ne runde trails?
start wäre 19:30 am OBI-kreisel ...


----------



## lowfat (23. September 2005)

Bock immer,
bin aber mit den Kindern alleine und kann deshalb nicht weg. Biste morgen in Nbg?


----------



## ND! (23. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Bock immer,
> bin aber mit den Kindern alleine und kann deshalb nicht weg.


hehe 
wusst ich ja schon (leider).
hatt gehofft, dass vielleicht jemand anders noch bock hat, ralf hat nämlich auch schon abgesagt.
ich hoff grad noch auf schlupp 


			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Biste morgen in Nbg?


ja logisch !!!
deswegen kommt jan ja auch runter.
wir treffen uns morgen mit ralf in N und ziehen dann los  
ich hoff wir sehen uns dann dort mal irgendwo ...

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (23. September 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff grad noch auf schlupp


Der war in Nürnberg!


----------



## ND! (23. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Der war in Nürnberg!


weiss schon ...
jaja ... erst hoffnung machen und dann doch zu lang in nürnberg rumtingeln ...
und dass er keine sattelstütze hat is ihm dann auch noch eingefallen. als wenn man zum biken nen sattel bräuchte. sind eh nur trails gefahren. da wird nicht gesessen


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2005)

Di 19:30 Obi-Kreisel: Gardena Empire Forest District Nightride


----------



## sunflower (25. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Di 19:30 Obi-Kreisel: Gardena Empire Forest District Nightride


Yes yes, yaaa! Das geht echt monstermäßig ab hier, mein Freund! Echt fett krasse Action!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Yes yes, yaaa! Das geht echt monstermäßig ab hier, mein Freund! Echt fett krasse Action!


wir ham heute schon echt fette xups und vorallem down an die kicker im buck gebracht....... sprich die zweierlinie an der martin und ich mal waren ist gefallen....
@low: die ham die vier kicker mal wiederumgebaut. jetzt ist das ein GROSSER, den wir mal in angriff nehmen müssen.!

könnten wir nicht nochmal ein wenig früher los?? da könnten wir noch bei licht ein paar sachen machen!! ich denk da so an die neue kante.... will nicht immer alles bei nacht antesten... dunkel wird früh genug!


----------



## lowfat (25. September 2005)

Wir wärs mit 18:00 Uhr? Gleiche Stelle? Buck müssen wir mal am Di besprechen.
War am Sa noch frisch inspiriert am Baggersee zum Kantenklatschen. Ist auch ein gutes Trainingsgelände


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wärs mit 18:00 Uhr? Gleiche Stelle? Buck müssen wir mal am Di besprechen.
> War am Sa noch frisch inspiriert am Baggersee zum Kantenklatschen. Ist auch ein gutes Trainingsgelände



bessr, bin um 18h da (Säge??)


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bessr, bin um 18h da (Säge??)



 ....Ihr seid schon welche!


----------



## lowfat (25. September 2005)

Geht auch 17:00? Ich muß um kurz vor 20:00 wieder zuhause sein. S... geht klar.
@votec
na loggisch


----------



## ND! (26. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Geht auch 17:00?


so früh?
das is ja in dem thread schon fast off-topic  

@wotan
ich wollt schon vorschlagen, dass wir uns am dienstag ein paar min früher treffen und mal den "dirtpark" anschauen.
aber wenn wir eh so früh starten wollen ...

@low
waren heut auch noch sehr inspieriert von gestern  
das hopsen und kantenfahren mit ralf heut war echt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. September 2005)

..... eigentlich wollte ich eh schreiben, dass ich diese woche keine nachtfahrt machen kann, da ich sonst mit meiner akkuladerei nicht mehr fertig werde.... 17h wäre ok (vielleicht ein paar min später, je nach verkehrslage).

@all: von wem kann ich mir ein paar akkus, lampen fürs wochenende abgreifen. so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl oder übel ca. 10 stunden mit licht fahren und da reichen meine nicht aus. auch ein wenig was gegen die kälte wäre nicht schlecht. ich wäre dann am dotag in ER und würe sammeln.

@low: lädst du mir dein lämpchen zum donnerstag und packst vielleicht dein hinterlicht auch dazu? ich könnte auch ein wenig kleidung (warm) gebrauchen.
@hawk: vielleicht brauchste auch deinen akuu nicht?? ich denke das sind die gleichen.


----------



## McLeod (26. September 2005)

@wotan_s_rache

ich könnte dir meine gardena ausrüstung geben 
sowie die evo und mirage.

und nochmals danke für die klasse ausfahrt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. September 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan_s_rache
> 
> ich könnte dir meine gardena ausrüstung geben
> sowie die evo und mirage.
> ...


danke, aber ich denke wir sehen uns bis dahin doch nicht
mehr --- oder??


----------



## lowfat (26. September 2005)

@wotan
Lupine mit zwei Akkus, Heizstrahler, warme Klamotten kannste haben.


----------



## ND! (26. September 2005)

@wotan
klar kannste den akku haben. dann lad ich ihn bis donnerstag auf jeden fall noch voll. wenn du willst kann ich dir die lampe auch komplett geben ...


----------



## sunflower (26. September 2005)

@ Ralf
Ich hätte im Zweifelsfall noch ein langes Aldi-Trikot und ne Jacke in S. Also bei mir schlabbert's, ich denke, es könnte passen. Wäre das einzige was ich dir anbieten könnte. Meine Mädelstrikots werden dir wohl nicht wirklich passen... 
Ich hab hier auch noch Andreas' Planen und den Gaskocher. Holst du den dann ab oder soll der Andreas den mitnehmen? Ein Rücklicht habich glaub ich auch noch wo rumfliegen. Zwar ohne Halterung aber wofür gibt's Tape...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. September 2005)

Alles klar, danke erstmal Leute
@sun: trikots habe ich zur genüge  --- lange unterhosen wären es so wie die wettervorhersage aussieht..... wenn der andreas die planen nicht braucht nehm ich sie mir gerne mit

@low: kannste die lichter laden? gasding nehmen wir nicht mit. es gibt wäremeräume. kann ich dein rücklicht auch bekommen (passt gut unter den sattel) 

@hawk: lampe gerne , dann muss ich nicht auch noch basteln (ist ja nur für den notfall)

ich würde dann dotag abends mal nach ER Dormitz kommen, genaueres später.



bbbb is  mor gen
Ralf


----------



## lowfat (26. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, danke erstmal Leute
> ...lange unterhosen...
> @low: kannste die lichter laden? gasding nehmen wir nicht mit. es gibt wäremeräume. kann ich dein rücklicht auch bekommen (passt gut unter den sattel)



Hab ein paar Laufhosen. Die taugen als lange Unterhosen. Akkus sind geladen. RL geht klar. 
Ich bin am Sa in einem Wellnesshotel in Herzo. Werde an Dich denken


----------



## Florian (26. September 2005)

IUch nimm mal an, dass du von mir schon rein größentechnisch nix willst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. September 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> IUch nimm mal an, dass du von mir schon rein größentechnisch nix willst, oder?


neee  ich glaube das macht wirklich keinen sinn ....
@low: danke !


----------



## lowfat (27. September 2005)

Ah, heute sind wieder einige Bastionen gefallen   Wo soll das alles nur enden?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, heute sind wieder einige Bastionen gefallen   Wo soll das alles nur enden?


ordentlich auf der nase befürchte ich......


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. September 2005)

so jungs die protektoren sind bestellt, etza könn mer zum Oko


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2005)

Eieiei. Du bringst mich in Zugzwang. Du fängst früh an, Deine 36 fetten Restjahre zu erschließen  Was haste bestellt?


----------



## sunflower (28. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs die protektoren sind bestellt, etza könn mer zum Oko


Ihr seid mir echt die Besten!  Bin ja echt gespannt, wie lang es noch dauert, bis euch blindlings ins Verderben folge. Ich fürchte, das ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. September 2005)

Manchmal frage ich mich WARUM? Wir könnten auch sooo schön daheim sitzen und schachspielen oder Briefmarken sammeln


----------



## ND! (28. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs die protektoren sind bestellt, etza könn mer zum Oko


oje ... ich ahne furchtbares  
aber lustig wars gestern allemal! ich fürcht nur, das ganze macht süchtig ...

ps: was meinst du mit Oko ???


----------



## sunflower (28. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal frage ich mich WARUM? Wir könnten auch sooo schön daheim sitzen und schachspielen oder Briefmarken sammeln


Weil's langweilig wäre?! 

@ hawk
Ochsenkopf! (oder?!)


----------



## ND! (28. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ hawk
> Ochsenkopf! (oder?!)


  
logo ... was sonst ...

@wotan
was hast du denn eigentlich alles bestellt?
mir is grad eingefallen, dass ich mir für das WE ja auch mal was von meinem bruder leihen könnte. zumindest knie-/schienbeinschoner. das safety-jacket is mir dann doch zu heftig. und der fullface zu schwer


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. September 2005)

was für die knie und was für die ellenbogen (sorry, war lange in besprechung)....... kann ja meinen helm mit kinnlade versehen, das sollte erstmal reichen...
Oko Ochsenkopf...


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2005)

ratet mal wo ich gerade wahar und was ich da gemacht habää (plink, plink)   Wir sollten nächste Woche nochmal bei Tag fahren. Hab noch ne schöööne Stelle.


----------



## sunflower (28. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> ratet mal wo ich gerade wahar und was ich da gemacht habää (plink, plink)   Wir sollten nächste Woche nochmal bei Tag fahren. Hab noch ne schöööne Stelle.


Du warst im Handarbeits-Laden und hast dir neue Wolle zum Stricken gekauft! 
Hier! Hier! Mitwill!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. September 2005)

sowas kommt von sowas .... als ich vorhin mal mein bein von
hinten betrachtet habe musste ich feststellen, dass ich wohl 
doch ein wenig heftiger meinen reifen gestreichelt habe ....




also aufgepasst !!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. September 2005)

Hm, mir graut das was!   

Was ging vor Ruhpolding alles kaputt? Das war doch alles am Rad, oder?

Fängst jetzt an Dich stückchenweise zu zerlegen?

Gruß, Stefan 

...........................SCHON DICH!!!


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2005)

@wotan
sieht gut aus. da hätte ein protektor auch nix gebracht. speed ist eben nur durch noch mehr speed zu ersetzen  
@votec
wir waren frisch inspiriert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (28. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> wir waren frisch inspiriert...



naaaaja?


----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2005)

Kollegas,
jetzt drückt dem Wotan mal alle schön die Daumen. Der fährt gerade die 24h von Oberhof und schlägt sich mit dem wunderschönen Sonnenschein rum  Das wird ein zweites Ruhpolding.


----------



## sunflower (1. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt drückt dem Wotan mal alle schön die Daumen.


Hab doch schon ganz blaue Daumen! *autsch*


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (1. Oktober 2005)

eine arme Sau würd ich sagen....


aber eine HARTE


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Oktober 2005)

Tja Leute trotz der grossen anteilnahme habe ich leider das rennen nach 6h verlassen. 
es waren ca. 0 Grad, Regen ohne Ende, Nebel und Wind in Boen bis 50km/h. das war dann doch ein wenig zuviel um alleine zu fahren und wir haben dann halt stattdessen ein paar bierchen getrunken... wenn ruhpolding ******** war, dann war oberhof mehr als dreimal so schlimm. selbst für den ralf als schlammliebhaber war das echt nix, zumal die koerpertemperatur ca. vier grad nach unten ging.... nächstes jahr ist das ganze im July

immerhin hat der andi und rudi durchgehalten und sie haben in der zweierwertung platz drei gemacht....

geht am di was??? (Die Leihlampen sind noch alle komplett geladen)

Ralf


----------



## lowfat (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi Ralf,
was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich kanns zu gut nachvollziehen. 0 Grad ist ein bischen wenig wenn man Sommer gewöhnt ist. Wir müssen uns mit ein paar Nightrides abhärten, damit der Glühwein bei -7 grad wieder schmeckt    Di auf jeden Fall 19:30. Haste Lust auf früher?


----------



## sunflower (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi Ralf!
Das klingt ja echt ziemlich bescheiden mit den Wetterbedingungen. Aber ich seh schon, ihr habt das Beste draus gemacht.  Die zwei anderen sind ja aber echt krass!

Wenn's wieder früher losginge, würde ich Dienstag wohl mitkommen. Außer es pisst...


----------



## lowfat (2. Oktober 2005)

habe gerade mit Ralf telefoniert. Wir treffen uns um 18:00 am Obi und fahren am Röthelheimpark solange es hell ist. Danach (also 19:30) noch ne Runde mit Beleuchtung im Forst - je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. Oktober 2005)

@hawkins


ich bin jetzt auch nen Nightrider...allerdings ohne Gardena da ich das Modell Zuckerstreuer VA schieb...bling bling.

Hab des Teil die Nacht getestet und ich sag dir der Hammer...

also ich komm am Dienstag auch mit euch mit...wo seit ihr vorher am Rödelheimpark Dirtjumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi Shaun,
willkommen im club   bin gespannt auf deine zuckertüte. haste 20 oder 35 watt? 
ja dirtjumpen. ist nicht meine stärke - geht also noch was


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Shaun,
> willkommen im club   bin gespannt auf deine zuckertüte. haste 20 oder 35 watt?
> ja dirtjumpen. ist nicht meine stärke - geht also noch was



leute ich glaube wir sollten den shaun daheimlassen wenn wir ein wenig hüpfen üben wollen. der lacht sich sonst tod über uns


----------



## sunflower (3. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> leute ich glaube wir sollten den shaun daheimlassen wenn wir ein wenig hüpfen üben wollen. der lacht sich sonst tod über uns


...oder verscharrt uns im Wald!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Oktober 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Die zwei anderen sind ja aber echt krass!



die beiden hatten einen entscheidenten vorteil: sie waren zu zweit und konnten sich ja nach jeder runde zumindest mal kurz reinsetzen und wieder ein wenig auftauen.....  nichtsdestotrotz sind sie superstark gefahren....

nächstes jahr ist das ganze im July und dann versuch ichs nochmal


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. Oktober 2005)

Wotan ich lach nur über Poser  
ich kann des doch selbst net gescheit.


aber am Rödelheimpark haben sie jetzt auch beim Obi nen coolen Drop zum Üben gebaut so mit unbegrenzter Landung und so. da kannst du von nem Halben Meter bis 6-7m tief Dropen alles am gleichen Spot.
Wenn net gehen wir halt nach Tennenlohe zum Panzer...hinten in der Kurve kannst jumpen üben ohne das was passieren kann und ein paar kleine Drops sind da ja auch noch. Ich üb da auch immer mit meiner Schnecke.

bis jetzt hab ich nen 20W Halo Spot allerdings ohne IRC.
Wo bekomm ich in Erlangen IRC Birnen? 

Und des is ganz schön scary, viel härter als am Tag find ich...die gleichen Strecken sind auf einmal anders, es ist dunkel, nass und kalt und du bist allein im Wald...so geil warum hab ich mir net schon so ein Teil vor 5J. gebaut?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Wotan ich lach nur über Poser
> ich kann des doch selbst net gescheit.
> aber am Rödelheimpark haben sie jetzt auch beim Obi nen coolen Drop zum Üben gebaut so mit unbegrenzter Landung und so. da kannst du von nem Halben Meter bis 6-7m tief Dropen alles am gleichen Spot.
> Wenn net gehen wir halt nach Tennenlohe zum Panzer...hinten in der Kurve kannst jumpen üben ohne das was passieren kann und ein paar kleine Drops sind da ja auch noch. Ich üb da auch immer mit meiner Schnecke.
> ...


naja, aufs posen haben wir uns ja nicht verlegt, wir versuchen halt einfach in unserem biblischem alter einfach noch ein wenig dazuzulernen.... vielleicht kannste uns ja ein wenig was zeigen, was auch wir mal testen koennen. 
wenn ich so in dein fotoalbum schau, dann biste aber schon kilometerweitweg von uns.

ja, mit lampe ist echt geil. vor allem wenn du sie am lenker hast und nicht am kopf. dann siehste schonmal garnix bevor du in die kurve fährst..... du solltest dann unbedingt auch mal abends an den buck kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> .....in unserem biblischem alter einfach noch ein wenig dazuzulernen....



 

Naja, zum Glück bin ich hier im Steinbruch fast immer alleine. Da kann ich auch mal ne halbe Stunde liegen bleiben wenn´s mich gehauen hat und es merkt keiner!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## ND! (3. Oktober 2005)

@shaun
cool  
dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf deine kreation und freu mich auf dienstag.
und das bei nacht alles anders aussieht hab ich auch schnell gelernt! hab mich anfangs sogar mal bei meinen eltern (da fahr ich seit meiner kindheit rum ...) mal total im wald verfahren   
rumhopsen wollten wir in dem kleinen dirtpark der dort neben dem basektballplatz ist.

@wotan
trotzdem fetter RESPEKT! auf 6h bei solchem wetter hätt ich keinen bock gehabt. allerdings hab ich sowas schon befürchtet, das wetter war ja hier schon ********. und den rennsteig hab ich auch schonmal heftig unterschätzt ... da is immer ein "anderes" wetter.
aja ... denk bitte an meine lampe samt zubehör 

@votecstoepsel
genau deshalb hab ich ja damals nach leuten für die nacht gesucht. allein fahren is zwar echt cool, aber wenn mal was passiert hast du echt verloren!
und in der gruppe fahren macht auch verdammt viel spass! da wird der wald dann auch richtig hell 

ok, dann also bis morgen abend, treffpunkt für springgeile biker also 18:00 am kreisel


----------



## lowfat (3. Oktober 2005)

@ shaun
der tunnelblick ist super in der nacht. alles unwichtige ist einfach ausgeblendet. manchmal halt auch das wichtige   
beim jumpen kann ich definitiv von dir was lernen. habe flugangst   
@ votec
deshalb mache nur die standardsachen im forst wenn ich alleine bin. hab sonst ganz gerne jemanden dabei, der mich rauskratzt
@ wotan
denke bitte an meine klamotten und lampen. du hast alles, was ich morgen brauche.


----------



## lowfat (3. Oktober 2005)

wotan
ist das loctite  in rupi in deinen werkzeugkoffer gerutscht? wenn ja brings bitte mit. meine hinterbaugelenke sind wieder total offen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Oktober 2005)

okleute liegt alles schon imauto für euch. loctite wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, muss aber jetzt eh gerade in den keller und kann nochmal nachsehen........

cu morgen (falls ich bremsbeläge bekomme)

habe kein loctite gefunden :-( dafür aber eine ratsche aus rupo, wer vermisst die denn??

ach und übrigens hat mich der jan beim rennen besucht. fand ich sehr nett


----------



## rex_sl (3. Oktober 2005)

ich muss bis 6 arbeiten. bin um 7 uhr an der dirtanlage. war heute schon mitm shaun fahren. diese dummen wurzeln


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Oktober 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss bis 6 arbeiten. bin um 7 uhr an der dirtanlage. war heute schon mitm shaun fahren. diese dummen wurzeln




wir (der rest) treffen uns aber schon am OBI? 

ich muss noch meine bremsen tauschen und das wäre mir am Parkplatz lieber (falls ich überhaupt welche auftreiben kann).


----------



## sunflower (4. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ach und übrigens hat mich der jan beim rennen besucht. fand ich sehr nett


Unser Jan is halt doch n Schatz!


----------



## lowfat (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja, wir treffen uns um 6 am obi. für alle die es nicht rechtzeitig schaffen treffpunkt an der dirtanlage. ich will auch zum dropspot. ich hoffe das passt alles zusammen.


----------



## sunflower (4. Oktober 2005)

Huhu! Werd heute abend wohl nicht mitkommen wie's aussieht. Fühl mich reichlich besch....  Und dabei klingt es heute doch mal echt interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (4. Oktober 2005)

is mir klar das ihr euch schon eher trefft. 

versuche so schnell wies geht zu kommen. ruf den shaun auch nochmal an wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Oktober 2005)

so ihr weicheier ... war gestern schonmal garnicht so schlecht ....

ich habe gestern bescheid bekommen, dass meine knie und armschoner unterwegs zu mir sind, also nehmt euch in acht am OkO


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2005)

Jo, war wieder ein spass. schützen die armschoner die ellenbogen oder die ganzen unterarme?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, war wieder ein spass. schützen die armschoner die ellenbogen oder die ganzen unterarme?


nee, glaube ich nicht, nur die ellbogen.....


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2005)

am schönsten ist die vorfreude: draufklicken und freuen 
hab seit heute nacht eine fette juckende beule am unterarm


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> am schönsten ist die vorfreude: draufklicken und freuen
> hab seit heute nacht eine fette juckende beule am unterarm


schonmal geschaut wie alt das bild ist??????
ich denke wohl, dass das ein spinnennest unter der haut ist


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal geschaut wie alt das bild ist??????


drück in deinem browser doch mal aktualisieren oder F5


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. Oktober 2005)

man war des gestern Geil  
ich war richtig ausgepowert und heut früh hat mir mein Knie wehgetan.
Ich glaub wo ich gestern an der Winterleite abgestiegen bin und dabei schneller rannte als das Fahrrad flog muss wohl was AUA gemacht haben.
Ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag

@Wotan überleg dir des nochmal mit dem Würfel...wenn du auf hart stehst und Jumpen willst nehm ein BMX des is für richtige Männer.
ich mach dir aber mal ein Angebot...das neue Speci 2006SX Kalchreuth Trail mit 66 für 2600 minus 20%. Wenn du eins willst nehm das Bike der Kyle fährts auch und für unser Revier sicher die derbste Maschine dies gibt.


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2005)

Shaun, danke für Deine dropvorlagen gestern. war gerade in kalchreuth und dein drop ist gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @Wotan überleg dir des nochmal mit dem Würfel...wenn du auf hart stehst und Jumpen willst nehm ein BMX des is für richtige Männer.
> ich mach dir aber mal ein Angebot...das neue Speci 2006SX Kalchreuth Trail mit 66 für 2600 minus 20%. Wenn du eins willst nehm das Bike der Kyle fährts auch und für unser Revier sicher die derbste Maschine dies gibt.



ich hab ja schon ein BMX, nur halt nie dabei..... eigentlich wollte ich nicht ganz soviel kohle stehen lassen für noch ein rad. ich will halt nur nicht mit der coladose auf der nase liegen

@lowfat: martin du solltest solche sachen wirklich nicht alleine machen, find ich nicht gut.


----------



## sunflower (6. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat: martin du solltest solche sachen wirklich nicht alleine machen, find ich nicht gut.


Genau!  Hättest mal wieder nur was sagen müssen. Weißt doch, daß ich mich nicht gern vor versammelter Mannschaft blamiere... 

btw: wer bastelt mir denn jetzt ne Lampe?!


----------



## lowfat (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen   



			
				sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> btw: wer bastelt mir denn jetzt ne Lampe?!


Ich hätte Lust. Wollte schon immer ne Gardenalampe basteln.


----------



## sunflower (6. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Lust. Wollte schon immer ne Gardenalampe basteln.


Und ich wollte schon immer mit nem Rasensprenger auf dem Kopf rumfahren...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (7. Oktober 2005)

braucht von jemand OSRAM IRC LAMPEN ich bestell für mich nämlich 22-3 Stück für je 6,49 jetzt brauch ich bur noch jemanden der 2 abnimmt damit ich übern Mindestbestellwert komme.

die gibts in 20W u.35W mit 10° Spot oder 24°.

@ Lowfat im ernst, bist da echt mit deinem Stevens runter? an der Mauer oder hinten den Felsen, egal für beides dicken respect ich glaub du findest im Forum keinen der so krass ( Dumm, mutig, Lebensmüde) oder wie auch immer du es nennen willst ist der sowas mit dem Radl und Vorbau macht des ist wirklich oldschool Style vom feinsten


----------



## lowfat (7. Oktober 2005)

das war der felsen. schlau ist es sicher nicht. macht aber laune. ich hab ein bischen zu spät gemerkt, dass ein freerider für mich besser gewesen wäre   

wo bestellst du? wenn wir sunflower beleuchten wollen, können wir für sie material mitbestellen.

@ sunflower
im ernst, sollen wir eine lampe zusammen bauen? das angebot steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

so ihr luffen

die schoner sind da, das grosse kettenblatt ab und das wetter hervorragend (hoffe ich) !! also lasst uns rocken....

ich freu mich wie sau ... !!! bald ist sonntag


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so ihr luffen
> 
> die schoner sind da, das grosse kettenblatt ab und das wetter hervorragend (hoffe ich) !! also lasst uns rocken....
> 
> ich freu mich wie sau ... !!! bald ist sonntag



Sonntag?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag?


der tag nach samstag !!! OkO ist angesagt...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Ja, klar. Mal blöd gefragt, wer ist OkO?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, klar. Mal blöd gefragt, wer ist OkO?


Ochsenkopf... so ein kleiner berg inn fichtelmountains


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Ihr fahrt zu dem Berg im Fichtelgebirge? ...beim Ort Neubau, Fichtelberg? Da wo der ARD Sender drauf ist? DEN Ochsenkopf? Echt jetzt?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fahrt zu dem Berg im Fichtelgebirge? ...beim Ort Neubau, Fichtelberg? Da wo der ARD Sender drauf ist? DEN Ochsenkopf? Echt jetzt?


muesste schon der sein... ich kenn zumindest nur den einen


----------



## lowfat (7. Oktober 2005)

so isses. viel granit unterm stollen   wir fahren von fleckl aus los. und weils so schön ist nach dem oko auch noch übern schneeberg
@ shaun
die sonnenblume will eine lampe. eine IRC 20W 24° kannste mitbestellen. schreib mir mal per pm wo du bestellt, dann kann ich evtl. noch mehr mitbestellen.
@ wotan
ich freu mich auch. hatte das große kettenblatt schon runter, bräuchte aber einen anderen umwerfer. jetzt isses wieder drauf.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

....stört es Euch wenn ich evtl. dazu stoßen würde?   

Habe dreizehn Jahre dort gewohnt und meine Leute wohnen noch immer dort, könnten da ja was verbinden...

Gruß, Stefan   

....von heute:


----------



## lowfat (7. Oktober 2005)

gerne! wir treffen uns um 9:00 bei mir. sind dann spätestens 10:30 in fleckl am liftparkplatz. für dich ist es wohl am besten, wenn du direkt hinkommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Klingt toll. 
Kannst mal bitte noch schreiben was genau geplant ist... wie lange... wie lang (weit)... was genau?

Dann rede ich mit Chefin und Juniorchefin und dann schauen wir mal. 

Gruß, Stefan 

PS: Ist zwar recht früh, aber mal sehen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @ wotan
> ich freu mich auch. hatte das große kettenblatt schon runter, bräuchte aber einen anderen umwerfer. jetzt isses wieder drauf.


Warum neuen umwerfer?? ich habe von aussen ein mittleres blatt drauf gemacht und schon war es perfekt..... ich finds gut..

ey ich moechte aber auf jeden fall die fuenf abfahrten vom letzten mal machen, also zeit mitbringen bitte.... mit wenig hetze gibts wenig blaue flecken


----------



## lowfat (7. Oktober 2005)

also ich schlag mal vor oko rauf, goetheweg/weismainfelsen runter zur b303, schneeberg rauf und den hoehenweg entlang wieder zum fichtelsee runter. von neubau aus wieder oko rauf und mal sehen. m-weg   ? anschliessend schnitzeleinwerfen in fleckl. das wird ein weilchen dauern. so 5h?
@wotan
bei mir ist das gelenk für die schwinge im weg und kann den umwerfer deshalb nicht tiefer setzen. mir ist wichtiger dass ordentlich loctite in den gelenkschrauben ist. sonst fällt mir die kiste noch auseinander


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> also ich schlag mal vor oko rauf, goetheweg/weismainfelsen runter zur b303, schneeberg rauf und den hoehenweg entlang wieder zum fichtelsee runter. von neubau aus wieder oko rauf und mal sehen. m-weg   ? anschliessend schnitzeleinwerfen in fleckl. das wird ein weilchen dauern. so 5h?
> @wotan
> bei mir ist das gelenk für die schwinge im weg und kann den umwerfer deshalb nicht tiefer setzen. mir ist wichtiger dass ordentlich loctite in den gelenkschrauben ist. sonst fällt mir die kiste noch auseinander



guter plan. ich lade auf jeden fall den foto...... ich moechte auf jeden fall aber knifflige sachen fahren....

ich trage schon den ganzen abend die schoner und das zeug ist nicht
bequem.... bin gespannt wie man damit fahren kann!!!!


----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich trage schon den ganzen abend die schoner und das zeug ist nicht
> bequem.... bin gespannt wie man damit fahren kann!!!!



darth vader bring dein laserschwert mit, damit wir dich erkennen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> darth vader bring dein laserschwert mit, damit wir dich erkennen


ich wollte das mein frau mich gestern in den sachen fotgrafiert.  sie hat sich geweigert, weil das bild hoechstens auf einer gay seite erfolg haette !!!

wir machen das morgen


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte das mein frau mich gestern in den sachen fotgrafiert.  sie hat sich geweigert, weil das bild hoechstens auf einer gay seite erfolg haette !!!
> 
> wir machen das morgen



 .....  

Ok, wir sehen uns morgen. Wird zwar etwas ..... konfus .... aber wir kriegen das, hab ja Handy!   

Gruß, Setfan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Ok, wir sehen uns morgen. Wird zwar etwas ..... konfus .... aber wir kriegen das, hab ja Handy!
> 
> Gruß, Setfan



ok leute ich bin wieder im lande, hab die kiste gepackt und warte auf morgen... ich bin so kurz vor 9 bei low...bei mir passen noch jeden menge laufraeder rein, so haben wir keinen stress....
ride!!!!


----------



## ND! (9. Oktober 2005)

so ...
ich freu mich schon wie verrückt auf morgen   
also dann mal ab ins bett. morgen früh um 9 (also kurz vor´m aufstehen) bin ich dann beim martin.

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin seid halb sechs wach, kann nicht mehr schlafen.....


----------



## sunflower (9. Oktober 2005)

*spam* Jaja, seit kurz vor sieben ist die Nacht vorbei und Arbeiten an einem Sonntag morgen ist sooooo was Feines!  :kotz:

Kommt in einem Stück wieder!


----------



## lowfat (9. Oktober 2005)

Jungens, das war geilomat heute      Wotan, schau Dir das Showman Pic mal ganz genau an. Die Stelle isses!

Zum Thema dieses threads zurück:
ich kann am Di abend nicht nightriden. Können wir auf Mi verschieben? 19:00 Uhr Obi?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Jungens, das war geilomat heute      Wotan, schau Dir das Showman Pic mal ganz genau an. Die Stelle isses!
> 
> Zum Thema dieses threads zurück:
> ich kann am Di abend nicht nightriden. Können wir auf Mi verschieben? 19:00 Uhr Obi?


mist, können wir am mittwoch vom buck aus los?? ich kann sonst nich :-(

wo bleiben die bilder???


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihr Kaputten.  

Bin jetzt erst an den Rechner gekommen, Frauchen "musste" e-bayen. 
Mit den Fotos müsst Ihr noch bis morgen warten, es sind *287 Stück*. Da muss ich selber erst mal die besten raus suchen.

Habe morgen Nachtschicht, werde also Vormittag mal damit anfangen.

Übrigens waren es dann doch noch über 30km, etwas M-Weg, ein paar Singletrais und etliche Höhenmeter. Überlege welcher Teil heute nun härter war. Ach und meine Hand (die wo ich dem Wanderer mein Bike entgegen geworfen habe) wird irgendwie blau!   

Gruß, Stefan   

Vorschau:


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mist, können wir am mittwoch vom buck aus los?? ich kann sonst nich :-(


mist, ich bin mi schon verabredet...... dann wirds wohl diese woche nichts mit mir..... naechste wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (10. Oktober 2005)

So, mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug ist fertig und hat gestern die erste Testfahrt gut überstanden. 
Ich will auch mal wieder mit-Nightriden!
@wotan: geht vielleicht Dienstag am Buck?


----------



## ND! (10. Oktober 2005)

mittwoch wird bei mir leider auch nix, da bin ich schon verplant.

ich würde aber am dienstag vom OBI aus fahren wollen, so gegen 19:00 - 19:30. jemand lust und zeit oder muss ich allein ?

@votecstoepsel
nochmal vielen dank für deine unermüdlichen fotodienste! bin schon mächtig gespannt auf die bilder!!!
aja ... und alles gute deiner blauen hand ...

war auf jeden fall ein seeehr genialer ausflug gestern. hät riesig spaß gemacht


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan: geht vielleicht Dienstag am Buck?



sorry, aber ich hab am di wahrscheinlich etwas länger in der arbeit zu tun
und werde es nicht schaffen..... vielleicht dotag abends, auf jeden fall aber freitag gegen 16h, da will ich aber ein wenig hüpfen...


----------



## schlupp (10. Oktober 2005)

@ Florian: Und funzt es einigermaßen?

Hast du das PEdalproblem noch lösen können?

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

wo bleiben die bilder ????


----------



## lowfat (10. Oktober 2005)

locker bleiben. Von Dir gibt es ja schon eins (auf dem chickenway...)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> locker bleiben. Von Dir gibt es ja schon eins (auf dem chickenway...)


was heisst hier chicken? das war die erste kante!! ganz leicht zu erkennen, da ich noch keine ellenbogen schoner dran habe


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. Oktober 2005)

@ hawkins ich würde morgen mitfahren allerdings ohne Fully also ein bischen zügiger  
@lowfat des andere Zeugs hab ich mir beim Reichelt zusammenbestellt.
Aber die Birne ist bestellt.


----------



## lowfat (10. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst hier chicken? das war die erste kante!! ganz leicht zu erkennen, da ich noch keine ellenbogen schoner dran habe


Hast recht! ich nehme alles zurück. Das ist die Kante an der Du Dich todesmutig in die Tiefe gestürzt hast


----------



## ND! (10. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @ hawkins ich würde morgen mitfahren allerdings ohne Fully also ein bischen zügiger


stress oder woas?!?
ich denk, das passt schon. zumindest solang du nicht vorhast mich völlig zu versägen ...

mach mer 19:30 am OBI? muss morgen doch arbeiten und da is mir 19:00 mit zu viel hektik verbunden ... (geht notfalls aber auch)

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, Ironie des Schicksdings! Heut morgen um 06:00 rufen die Angestellten an und ich musste in die Firma, bin auch gerade erst Heim gekommen. So, aber jetzt sichte und lade ich die Bilder hoch.   

Gebt mir etwas Zeit, im Laufe des Abends kommen immer mehr! Sind net alle scharf, aber ich werde versuchen so viele wie möglich zu posten!   

Gruß, Stefan   

PS: Die Farbe der Hand? Blau? Grün? Gelb? ....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Die Farbe der Hand? Blau? Grün? Gelb? ....



jammerlappen !!! nee im ernst: danke fürs fotomachen und v.a. mitfahren. lang ists ja nich mehr in diesem jahr


----------



## lowfat (10. Oktober 2005)

Wotan hat recht: danke fürs Fotografieren und Auffangen von Rad und Reiter. War schön, daß wir mal wieder zusammen fahren konnten. Auch wenns keine 24h waren


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Oktober 2005)

So, komme an die 50´er Grenze. Einige sind arg verschwommen, aber um die Serie zu verfolständigen brauch man sie. Ralf ist hin gefallen!   

*Wink* so, muss weiter machen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> So, komme an die 50´er Grenze. Einige sind arg verschwommen, aber um die Serie zu verfolständigen brauch man sie. Ralf ist hin gefallen!
> 
> *Wink* so, muss weiter machen!


FETT!!! --- mehr !!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Oktober 2005)

21:47 Uhr...... eine Tafel Nußschoki..... eine Tüte Gummibären...... Bild 80!


----------



## rex_sl (10. Oktober 2005)

bin auch um 19 uhr am obi. aber diesmal mitm cc bike. da geht dann einiges


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> 21:47 Uhr...... eine Tafel Nußschoki..... eine Tüte Gummibären...... Bild 80!


bin echt begeistert!!! kannste die mir bitte auf cd brennen? ich sorg dann hier für die verteilung......


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Oktober 2005)

So,.... eine Tafel Schoki, fast zwei Tüten Gummibärchen, eine Flasche Wasser, zweieinhalb Stunden, 138 Bilder, 88.590.765 Bytes und feddisch!   

...nun iss mir schlecht.  :kotz: 

Viel Spaß mit den Fotos.... Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2005)

Die Mampferei hat sich gelohnt    Sehr fette Bilder   Für eine CD kann ich mich auch begeistern


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2005)

Hab immer noch so ein Gummigefühl im Bauch...... Aber CD ist schon fast auf dem Weg Richtung Süden. ....oder Osten? ....oder doch Süd-Osten? 
Egal, sie geht heute noch raus!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hab immer noch so ein Gummigefühl im Bauch...... Aber CD ist schon fast auf dem Weg Richtung Süden. ....oder Osten? ....oder doch Süd-Osten?
> Egal, sie geht heute noch raus!


saustark, ich habe mir die eine durchfahrt, die du komplett drauf hast mal an animiertes gif gemacht..... sieht saustartk aus.. und vorallem DOKUMENTIERT......  hast du eingentlich ein paar mehr bilder von den stürzen? und vom sprüngchen am Anfang.....


----------



## ND! (11. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hab immer noch so ein Gummigefühl im Bauch......


na das nenn ich mal einatz   
als dank muss ich dir das nächste mal wohl nen tüte gummibären mitbringen   

@rex_sl + Shaun Palmer Jr
also dann *heute 19:00 am OBI* (ich hoff, dass ich dann nicht ne halbe stunde allein da steh ...)
freu mich schon auf die welt ausserhalb des büros


----------



## rex_sl (11. Oktober 2005)

hey jungs. 

ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs schaff. kann sein ich komme nicht. häng hier auf arbeit fest. mal schauen


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Oktober 2005)

mahhhh ja ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Oktober 2005)

zieht euch das rein ...


----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2005)

Da staunt der Wandersmann   
Schade, daß es keine Bilder von den Funken an Deinem Kettenblatt gibt. Das gibt Stylepunkte


----------



## ND! (11. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> zieht euch das rein ...


oh mann sieht das als ani geil aus  
und der martin sitzt da im oberen bereich total gelangweilt rum   
war echt ein genialer ausflug !!!
und nächstes mal muss ne videocam mit ... 

aja ... war grad mit shaun im wald. oh mann, hat der gas gegeben!
aber das coolste war ein typ, der bei den kalchreuther trails ohne licht rumgekurvt ist  
der is schon ernsthaft mtb gefahren ... sah noch nicht verirrt aus! aber ich glaub nicht, dass der die nächsten minuten nachdem wir vorbei sind noch viel gesehen hat  
wir haben ihn nämlich erstmal total überrascht und ungläubig mit den lampen auf den helmen angeschaut ...


----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> aja ... war grad mit shaun im wald. oh mann, hat der gas gegeben!
> aber das coolste war ein typ, der bei den kalchreuther trails ohne licht rumgekurvt ist



es gibt Jungs, die definitiv noch bekloppter sind als wir. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> zieht euch das rein ...



Ich verrate aber nicht das in der Mitte zwei/drei Bilder fehlen. Weil dann sehe das nicht mehr so locker aus!   

Im ernst. Hatte dran gedacht mit dem Foto zu filmen, aber das bekomme ich nicht ins Web rein.   

Spitze gemacht Ralf!   

gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2005)

....ach, die Hand tut nicht mehr weh und sieht fast wieder normal aus und meinen eingedellten Helm habe ich heute an MET geschickt, krieg nen Neuen!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt Jungs, die definitiv noch bekloppter sind als wir. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung



jo man, des hab ich mir auch gedacht wie du den Drop erwähnt hast  


der Typ war sicher so ein Grüner Energiesparer der kann halt nie genug sparen.
Oder, Sichtfahren hat ihn einfach gelangweilt und er braucht ne neue Herrausforderung, gibt ja auch leute die fahren auf 5cm breiten Shores mit 1km/h ist im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes.

@ Hawkins war cool heut, fix des Soll erfüllt. Jetzt kannst wenigstens gut pennen des nächste mal fahren wir Hetzi.

@Wotan also doch ein SX Trailer oder? Dann fliegst noch schneller die Berge runter


----------



## lowfat (12. Oktober 2005)

Hetzi ist gebongt für nächsten Di.
Zum Thema "bekloppt":
Ich habe endlich gefunden, was mein rad außer tape, kabelbindern und loctite noch braucht: Flammen für die Ausfallenden   







original von Lego. Ich versuche schon die Dinger meinem Sohn abzuschwatzen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hetzi ist gebongt für nächsten Di.
> Zum Thema "bekloppt":
> Ich habe endlich gefunden, was mein rad außer tape, kabelbindern und loctite noch braucht: Flammen für die Ausfallenden
> 
> ...


genau, sieht bestimmt richtig bescheuert aus...


----------



## lowfat (12. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> genau, sieht bestimmt richtig bescheuert aus...



richtig, wie orange-graue Kniestrümpfe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> richtig, wie orange-graue Kniestrümpfe ;-)


daran (und an meinem unverkennbarem fahrstyle) erkennt man mich aber


----------



## ND! (13. Oktober 2005)

@lowfat

sieht ja sehr geil aus!

nächsten dienstag heztles klingt super  
wann woll mer uns denn dann wo treffen?
wenn wir uns am OBI treffen, würd ich aber nen zeitpunkt vor 19:00 vorschlagen (bin am di flexibel). sonst wirds lichttechnisch etwas eng... 
oder ich häng mich bei ralf mit rein, der hat ja 2 akkus 

also dann viel spass am WE (mit flammen und socken  )
Andi


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Oktober 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat
> 
> sieht ja sehr geil aus!
> 
> ...


ich hab 4 Akkus


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> richtig, wie orange-graue Kniestrümpfe ;-)



 ..............


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Oktober 2005)

macht erstmal nach was der opa euch am Ochsenkopf gezeigt hat ! Dann können wir über meine STrümpfe reden.....

im ernst: votec die cd ist hier, die bilder allererste Sahne.... big respect danke danke

all: ich werde mir ein paar kopien ins auto legen, dann bekommt sie jeder der will auf nachfrage.....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Oktober 2005)

mist, kacke, war gerade mein rad für morgen vorbereiten und habe zwei dicke einschuesse am hinterrohr entdeckt. das sind wohl unter umständen die materialisierten eindrücke des Ochsenkopfes...... 

@low:für morgen besteht keine gefahr.....wir wollen ja nur runterkommen.....


----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2005)

wer von den beiden opas ist denn zweimal das showi gap gefahren? der herr mit den kniestrümpfen wars jedenfalls nicht 
bevor wir uns endgültig benehmen wie die jungs in der muppet show auf dem balkon mal wieder was on topic:
warum treffen wir uns am dienstag nicht gleich in hetzles? ihr düst um 19:00 am obi los. ich bin um 19:30 in hetzles an der kirche. dort stossen wir zusammen


----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mist, kacke, war gerade mein rad für morgen vorbereiten und habe zwei dicke einschuesse am hinterrohr entdeckt. das sind wohl unter umständen die materialisierten eindrücke des Ochsenkopfes......
> 
> @low:für morgen besteht keine gefahr.....wir wollen ja nur runterkommen.....



bei meiner kiste ist die einzige verbindung ohne loctite natürlich aufgegangen   die konterungen bei dem stevens taugen garnix


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Oktober 2005)

wenn das kein astreiner 'Spiderman nohand nofeet' ist !

ich bring die CD heute mit zum buck. ist echt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Oktober 2005)

...... aua, mein Bauch......


----------



## lowfat (14. Oktober 2005)

@votec
danke für die cd!


----------



## schlupp (15. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das kein astreiner 'Spiderman nohand nofeet' ist !
> 
> ich bring die CD heute mit zum buck. ist echt lustig



'Spiderman nohand nofeet' *NOBIKE*   

So long
Schlupp

Keep on Riding!!! (Flying?!)


----------



## schlupp (15. Oktober 2005)

Habe jetzt nur noch eine Woche Praktikum  (aber im Feb geht es ja wieder weiter   Verdammt, ich glaub ich werde noch zum Workoholic ;  ) , und dann klinke ich mich auch wieder in die Nachtfahrtclique ein!!!

Freu!!!

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> wer von den beiden opas ist denn zweimal das showi gap gefahren? der herr mit den kniestrümpfen wars jedenfalls nicht
> bevor wir uns endgültig benehmen wie die jungs in der muppet show auf dem balkon mal wieder was on topic:
> warum treffen wir uns am dienstag nicht gleich in hetzles? ihr düst um 19:00 am obi los. ich bin um 19:30 in hetzles an der kirche. dort stossen wir zusammen



das wäre mir auch lieber... ich bin um 19:30 in hetzi ander kirche


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre mir auch lieber... ich bin um 19:30 in hetzi ander kirche


ja aber ich und der Hawkins haben nur max 2h erleuchtung...wenn wir schnell Gasen brauchen wir 30min nach Hetzi und zurück auch nochmal also 1h Hetzi? 
Ist das für euch nicht a biserl kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (16. Oktober 2005)

Ist kurz. Aber besser kurz als gar nicht. Vielleicht können wir ja aus Wotans 1000 Akkus irgendwas zusammenadaptern.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kurz. Aber besser kurz als gar nicht. Vielleicht können wir ja aus Wotans 1000 Akkus irgendwas zusammenadaptern.



dazu muesste ich aber die akkus auch geladen bekommen, leider wird wahrscheinlich nur einer oder  zwei geladen werden können. bei den anderenweiss ich net.... ich hau sie mal aller ins auto und wir kucken was wir rausbekommen...

@low: ich war heute in der schwarzachklamm (wir waren da mit florian schonmal). und dort gibt es jede jede jede menge sehr knifflger stellen...
müssen wir uns unbedingt mal ansehen. das wird sich echt lohnen (der neue lenker funzt auch gut, nur leider bin ich heute morgen ohne luft losgefahren, sodass nicht viel drin war)

genug der schachtelsätze die nur ich versteh.
"r"


----------



## lowfat (16. Oktober 2005)

laß uns doch mal wieder eine Steinbrüchlein/Schwarzachklamm Spielstunde machen. kommendes WE?
Ich habe mir die rechtssteilrunterfressenlegererstbefahrung in kalchreuth heute verkniffen. Da muss einer bei sein, der mich in zweifelsfall rauskratzt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> laß uns doch mal wieder eine Steinbrüchlein/Schwarzachklamm Spielstunde machen. kommendes WE?
> Ich habe mir die rechtssteilrunterfressenlegererstbefahrung in kalchreuth heute verkniffen. Da muss einer bei sein, der mich in zweifelsfall rauskratzt.



klingt gut, nur denke ich sollten wir gleich mit dem auto zur klamm fahren, dann haben wir mehr bastelzeit (und es wird sich lohnen !!!) wenn dann noch platz ist können wir mit den autos dann noch zum steinbruechlein..... so vertun wir nicht soviel zeit mit dem fahren (hoffentlich liesst das keiner ausm verein)...


----------



## ND! (18. Oktober 2005)

so leute ... wie schaut´s nun aus heut?
also 19:30 hetzles an der kirche is wohl klar.
wer fährt denn noch von ER aus hin? 19:00 am OBI sollt mer schon losrollen! sonst wirds etwas eng.

aja ... und ich hab auch noch ne normale straßenlampe. hab noch die hoffnung mit der bis nach hetzles und zurück zu kommen, sind ja breite wege. dann hab ich dort auch 2h bikezeit


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Oktober 2005)

also ich bin um 19:30 in Hetzi..... weiss jemand ob der lift noch an ist? ich hab irgendwie keinen bock auf (hoch)fahren


----------



## lowfat (18. Oktober 2005)

ich bin auch um 19:30 in Hetzi. Wotan, trink doch red bull...


----------



## ND! (18. Oktober 2005)

war wieder mal sehr geil heut!
auch wenn die wegwahl etwas alternativ war 

@shaun
wo warst du denn?
bin extra nochmal zum obi geradelt und dann kurz nach 7 im galopp nach hetzles ...

@wotan, lowfat
die heimfahrt war echt super!
das licht hab ich dann an der straße zum kamm (nach ebersbach) ausgeschaltet. der mondschein war echt der hammer! ich kommt locker ohne licht bis zum ratsberg fahren. war ein geniales feeling, ganz allein in der dunklen nacht und kein geräusch weit und breit ausser das surren der reifen auf dem boden  

so ... jetzt beine hochpacken und auf nächstes mal freuen.
und noch ein virtuelles bier, die wirtschaft war ja schon zu


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Oktober 2005)

ja, war schön, nur am weg muessen wir echt arbeiten.... ich fand dass wir die möglichkeiten des hetzi nur zu 20% genutzt haben.. und vor allem musste ich gestern noch ca. 30 minuten die dornen und kletten abzupfen. das nächste mal läuft ein anderer vorraus!

bis denne

low: schau mal mein benutzerbild an, dass ist das einzige bild wo ich  zumindest 70% drauf bin.


----------



## lowfat (19. Oktober 2005)

Die Bedingungen waren doch optimal. Downhillerstbefahrung bei Nacht  
Nächstes mal möchte ich OHNE 27000 Kletten an der Hose nach Hause kommen.  Ich werde mal eine schöne Runde ausarbeiten   
@ wotan
Du darfst mich Helmut Newton nennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes mal möchte ich OHNE 27000 Kletten an der Hose nach Hause kommen.  Ich werde mal eine schöne Runde ausarbeiten   ...



ja genau, am besten eine die total an den schönen stellen vorbeiführt und nur durch wiesen geht (vergiss aber bitte den wind nicht)......


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. Oktober 2005)

@hawkins, wollt ja mit...war aber vorher in FO und musste noch ein paar sachen erledigen unter anderem nen Kollegen ins Krankenhaus fahren...der hat ausgeschaut als wär im Tyson übern Weg gelaufen....
Geil vorm Krankenhaus hat er blos voll vermöbelt ausgescht nem Cut übern Auge und ein bischen aufgeschürft...als ich ihm nach 30min abholte sah er richtig schwerverletzt aus...fett verband am Kopf und der Arm geschient...shit happens.

naja auf jeden kam ich erst um 19.30 wieder heim....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Oktober 2005)

so jungs, die coladose ist tod und mein neuer rahmen in die alten teile eingearbeitet. probefahrt war positiv, sodass wir morgen früh auf die kacke hauen können.....

wie sieht es denn diese woche aus? Di OBI 19h, kleine klachirunde??

Kommt alle!

Wr


----------



## Chri (23. Oktober 2005)

...wie, neuer rahmen. hast du den anderen schon geschrottet?
ich kann dienstag net. hab da handballtraining. werde mich aber in zukunft wieder anschliessen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2005)

Er kann es nicht lassen irgend welche Sachen zu töten!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann es nicht lassen irgend welche Sachen zu töten!


SONNTAGSFAHRER !!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2005)

der profi weiss worum es geht !! war heute wieder mal spitttttttttttttttttttzig







weiter so!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2005)

Holla, schaut ja lecker aus!


----------



## lowfat (23. Oktober 2005)

goil wars. her mit den vids   
ob ich Di 19:00 Uhr gabei bin, entscheidet sich morgen. Ich sag bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Holla, schaut ja lecker aus!


na und ob, steinbrüchlein halt. kennste doch ?? die cleats habe ich immernoch nicht abgeschickt. ich komme irgendwie nich zur post...
aber es wird bestimmt...

-- der andi liegt bestimmt noch im adrenalinrausch darnieder --


----------



## ND! (23. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> -- der andi liegt bestimmt noch im adrenalinrausch darnieder --


hehe 
lecker bilderchen!
hab doch gesagt, dass ich heut mit nem dicken grinsen einschlafen werd ...

war echt super! mit nem abschraubbaren kopf würd man wohl ne menge dinge eher fahren ...
aber das nächste was ich abschraube is der sattel und die stütze. für sowas muss einfach der andere mit minimalst-sattelstütze her. das hat heut echt was ausgemacht ohne sattel zu fahren   

@shaun
ist kein problem wegen letztem dienstag, war nur schade.
kommst du diesen wieder mit?

ich bin dienstag auf jeden fall mal um 19:00 am OBI.

so ... muss jetzt weitergrinsen


----------



## lowfat (24. Oktober 2005)

jungs, ich bin dabei. Di 19:00 Obi. Abrocken.
wotan brenn mir den videokram bitte auf eine cd.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> jungs, ich bin dabei. Di 19:00 Obi. Abrocken.
> wotan brenn mir den videokram bitte auf eine cd.


heidi jungs
nur als vorankündigung: ich weiss nicht ob ich heute abend fitt sein werde.... irgendwas hat mich tierisch im magen erwischt..... das zeug ist schon auf cd und liegt im auto.... ist aber nicht sooooo spektakulär

ÄNDERUNG: ich bin heute abend doch dabei. muss nur ein wenig langsam machen


----------



## weichling (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die bilder vom Nightride:
http://www.gmrueger.de/ERNightRide/

Gute Nacht 
bis zum nächsten Mal

Michael


----------



## ND! (25. Oktober 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder vom Nightride


sehr geil!
martin schaut auf dem 7. bild ja echt genial! preisverdächtig   
und man sieht auch genau, dass ralf´s gabel bei dem kicker ordentlich eingetaucht ist.

@wotan
ja ... war die richtige cd. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Oktober 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> sehr geil!
> martin schaut auf dem 7. bild ja echt genial! preisverdächtig
> und man sieht auch genau, dass ralf´s gabel bei dem kicker ordentlich eingetaucht ist.


schau erstmal in mein gesicht !!! da siehste echte ANGST!!!


----------



## lowfat (26. Oktober 2005)

Der Stylebonus geht (mal wieder) an Wotan für die spektakulärste Bergungsaktion


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Oktober 2005)

hähähä wir sollten unseren eigenen STYLE Winterpokal ausrufen.....
ich finde den versauten kicker aber besser DIE ANGST könnte ein guter titel sein


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2005)

für alle die lust und zeit haben: wir (low & ich) wollen uns am freitag 16h in N im Steinbrüchlein treffen um ein wenig fahren zu üben... spass auf jeden fall vorprogrammiert


----------



## Engel666 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi Zusammen,

waren gestern Nacht  am Tiergarten. Gorillas im Nebel lassen Grüßen.

Geile Aktion


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2005)

Engel666 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> waren gestern Nacht  am Tiergarten. Gorillas im Nebel lassen Grüßen.
> 
> Geile Aktion


iss hier aber doch der erlangener Thread ??


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (27. Oktober 2005)

Mathe  rum, Referat rum jetzt Bike ich mich dumm.

Sorry das ich mich die Woche net gerührt hab, voll der Stress.
Kennt ihr die typen die sagen ihr lernt nicht für die Lehrer ihr lernt für euch....allles Lügner. Die Wahrheit ist es ist geiles Wetter draussen und Biken macht viel geiler als lernen.

Nächsten Di bin ich auch wieder am Start....! 
@Wotan ihr seid doch alle krank!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @Wotan ihr seid doch alle krank!


mann !! das will ich aber hoffen !!!

am buck hatte es gestern extreme raum-zeit-verzerrungen:


----------



## lowfat (27. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mann !! das will ich aber hoffen !!!
> 
> am buck hatte es gestern extreme raum-zeit-verzerrungen



weil du halt immer nahe an der lichtgeschwindigkeit fährst...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> weil du halt immer nahe an der lichtgeschwindigkeit fährst...


STEILVORLAGE:::::: deshalb bin ich auch nicht so ALT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. Oktober 2005)

und nicht so weise 
morgen 16:00 am Steinbrüchlein geht übrigens klar. auch wenns kein nightride ist. kommt sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> und nicht so weise



das mag sein, aber mir bleiben dann ja noch mehr jahre
zum üben


----------



## lowfat (27. Oktober 2005)

glücklicherweise wendest du da ein effektives gegenmittel an:


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2005)

ok spass beiseite, die kiste liegt im auto, die sattelstuetze ist abgesägt 

kann also morgen 16h losgehen

R


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Oktober 2005)

halllo leute... leider ist bei mir ne recht kurzfristige verpflichtung
reingekommen, sodass ich heute nicht nach ER kommen kann...
werde max. heute abend am buck sein...... aber wie sieht es denn
mit morgen 15h kreisel am obi aus??

Wr


----------



## lowfat (29. Oktober 2005)

heute nachmittag gehts bei mir auch nicht. wie es mit morgen aussieht entscheidet sich heute abend (kompliziert...)
habe meinen persönlichen rekord an der spardorfer ziegeleimauer heute morgen verbessert. irgendwann muss sie ganz dran glauben


----------



## ND! (29. Oktober 2005)

hi leute!

ich halt mich am WE mal komplett raus. war die ganze woche krank und komm grad so langsam wieder auf die beine.
ob ich bis dienstag wieder fit bin weiss ich auch noch nicht (vielleicht bin ich da auch nicht da ... is ja feiertag). aber falls da jemand fährt bitte bescheid sagen!

also dann bis bald,
Andi (momentan ohne stimme   )


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> heute nachmittag gehts bei mir auch nicht. wie es mit morgen aussieht entscheidet sich heute abend (kompliziert...)
> habe meinen persönlichen rekord an der spardorfer ziegeleimauer heute morgen verbessert. irgendwann muss sie ganz dran glauben


hähähä ich habe gerade auch wieder eine kante am buck von meiner angstliste gestrichen.......


----------



## lowfat (29. Oktober 2005)

ich bin so und mo ausser gefecht. di geht wieder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (30. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie sieht es denn
> mit morgen 15h kreisel am obi aus??
> 
> Wr


Dabei! Bis später...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Oktober 2005)

schei$$e 15h war die rechnung ohne die zeit gemacht.... da bleibt nicht mehr viel über nach der zeitumstellung. kannst du auch an den buck kommen? ich habe den kofferraum mit kacke voll und keinen bock das ganze zeug rauszuräumen..... 13h wäre besser.
Wr


----------



## laleluX (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute  
da die Zeitumstellung uns wertvolle Helligkeit raubt, muss ich mich glaub ich auch mal dem Nightriden anschließen. Aber noch folgende Frage:
Mit welchen Beleuchtungen seid Ihr denn unterwegs?
Selbstbau, standard mirage x oder hundsteueres LupineZeux?
Was könnt Ihr da empfehlen?
Weil mit meiner uralt Cateye brauch ich mich wohl nicht von LaternenStraßen wegbewegen...  

Wär für ein paar Tips sehr dankbar


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Oktober 2005)

naja, bei uns ists eine mischung aus selbstbau und lupinchen.....
aber doch mehr selbstbasteln. hier im forum gibt es genug bauanleitungen
(stichwort gardena oder nhängerkupplung), einfach mal suchen... die teile dazu habe ich z.b. von reichelt und das zeug taugt was......
ne mirage funzt auch, hat sich aber als nicht so richtig tolle im vergleich zu lupi und selbstbau rausgestellt. für die kohle die du in eine mirage anlegst bekommste locker was selbstgebautes mit 35W und zwei h laufzeit..... wenn du willst können wir dir sicher (auch bautechnisch) weiterhelfen.. bzw. dir die teileliste zukommen lassen...... 
meine ganz persoenliche meinung: finger weg von mirage (habe meine auch stillgelegt) und lieber was gebaut......
die frage ob lenker oder kopfmounted ist ne heillige kuh die du am besten mit dir selbst in einer ruhigen stunde mal ausmachst. ich habe lenker und sehe halt in der kurve erstmal nix mehr...
Wr

@all: diese woche 18h am OBI.... das system hat uns ja ne stunde geschenkt.


----------



## laleluX (30. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bei uns ists eine mischung aus selbstbau und lupinchen.....
> aber doch mehr selbstbasteln. hier im forum gibt es genug bauanleitungen
> (stichwort gardena oder nhängerkupplung), einfach mal suchen... die teile dazu habe ich z.b. von reichelt und das zeug taugt was......
> ne mirage funzt auch, hat sich aber als nicht so richtig tolle im vergleich zu lupi und selbstbau rausgestellt. für die kohle die du in eine mirage anlegst bekommste locker was selbstgebautes mit 35W und zwei h laufzeit..... wenn du willst können wir dir sicher (auch bautechnisch) weiterhelfen.. bzw. dir die teileliste zukommen lassen......



Ja, diverse Threads über den Lampenbau hab ich auch schon durchstöbert.
Bloß erscheinen mir da manche noch etwas zu experimentell und bin etwas erschlagen von der wahnsinnigen InfoFlut.
Wär super wenn Du mir evtl den Link zur Bauanleitung von ner Beleuchtung deiner Wahl geben könntest. Falls zur Hand...
Ich seh mich nämlich sonst schon wieder in Tage/Wochenlangem Stöbern durch diverse Threads um dann jeden Abend festzustellen, dass ich immer noch keine Lampe besitze und die Dunkelheit immer früher kommt


----------



## schlupp (2. November 2005)

Für alle spontanen Erlanger:ICh werde das herbstliche Wetter heute nutzen um mich etwas sportlich zu betätigen.
Also wer Lust hat einfach anschließen. 

Ich werde um *18 Uhr * (bin auch für andere Zeit zu haben, wenn ich dann nicht alleine Fahren müsste) mal beim OBI KReisel kreiseln. 
Ziel: Eine Akkuladung verbraten(ca.1,5 std) durch den Wald rollen

So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (2. November 2005)

Gegenvorschlag: komm doch an den Tiergarten um 19:00h!


----------



## schlupp (2. November 2005)

Würde ja irre gerne, alleine um dein Werk mal zu betrachten, habe aber heute kein Auto.   


So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (2. November 2005)

hallo schlupp,
würde gerne mal wieder mit dir fahren. heute gehts bei mir aber nicht. vielleicht geht ja was am we.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. November 2005)

heute jemand lust an den buck zu kommen? werde so gegen 18:30 fahren... kleine runde nach brunn und zurück...

alternativ oder additiv wäre auch morgen nachmittag steinbrüchlein drin....


----------



## lowfat (7. November 2005)

Ich bin morgen um 18:00 Uhr am Obi. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen um 18:00 Uhr am Obi. Wer kommt noch?


bin dabei... zeug ist schon im auto


----------



## Chri (7. November 2005)

ich würde gerne mal wieder nachts radeln, kann aber dienstags net.
können wir des net mal wieder auf den mittwoch schieben,
dann wär ich dabei??!!

Chris


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. November 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne mal wieder nachts radeln, kann aber dienstags net.
> können wir des net mal wieder auf den mittwoch schieben,
> dann wär ich dabei??!!
> 
> Chris


mittwoch ist schei$$e


----------



## Chri (7. November 2005)

Montag!!??


----------



## schlupp (7. November 2005)

Also ich wäre für Monatgs zu haben. 

so long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. November 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wäre für Monatgs zu haben.
> 
> so long
> Schlupp


naja, dann seid ihr doch zu   zweit


----------



## ND! (7. November 2005)

mir is der tag eigentlich egal.
ich wär aber nach wie vor für dienstag. und donnerstag  
hab wieder vor, wenigstens 2 mal die woche abends zu fahren.

nur diese woche halt ich mich noch raus. muss erstmal wieder gesund werden.
vielleicht komm ich schon am WE wieder aufs rad. ich hoffs zumindest. ich hab schon ENTZUGSERSCHEINUNGEN


----------



## weichling (9. November 2005)

So leut,

na ner nacht auf der Intensivstation Im Waldkrankenhaus, bin ich wieder daheim
 
und muss mein Bein ca. 4-5 Tage ruhig stellen. An den Rippen war nix. 
Der Schnitt am Schienbein ging bis auf den Knochen, die Knochenhaut hat es
auch erwischt.  Gestern abend bei der Einlieferung hatte ich einen ziemlichen Schock, der sich in zittern geäußert hat, 
ich hab gedacht mir fallen die Zähne  aus. 

Was lern ich aus gestern, fahr nachts nie ne unbekannte Variante.

weichling


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> So leut,
> 
> na ner nacht auf der Intensivstation Im Waldkrankenhaus, bin ich wieder daheim
> 
> ...



aua mann, 
ich hoffe du erholst dich bald wieder.....
gute besserung auf jeden fall
Wr


----------



## lowfat (9. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> So leut,
> na ner nacht auf der Intensivstation Im Waldkrankenhaus, bin ich wieder daheim


da bin ich aber froh!


			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> und muss mein Bein ca. 4-5 Tage ruhig stellen. An den Rippen war nix.
> Der Schnitt am Schienbein ging bis auf den Knochen, die Knochenhaut hat es
> auch erwischt.  Gestern abend bei der Einlieferung hatte ich einen ziemlichen Schock, der sich in zittern geäußert hat,
> ich hab gedacht mir fallen die Zähne  aus.
> ...


Gut, daß wir Dich so schnell aus dem Wald rausgekriegt haben. So wie Du aussahst, hätten wir keine 10min länger brauchen dürfen. 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. November 2005)

des hört sich ja fast nach ner Folge Notruf an.

Gute Besserung


----------



## schlupp (9. November 2005)

Falls jemand Lust hat: 
Roll heute um 19 Uhr mal bei Obi am Kreisverkehr vorbei und möcht ne Runde durch den Wald drehen. Falls jemand Lust hat sich mir anzuschließen.
Soll auch ganz unspektakulär werden ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (9. November 2005)

lust immmer. ich muss nur leider noch arbeiten. pass auf dich auf! der wald kann hinterlistig sein...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> lust immmer. ich muss nur leider noch arbeiten. pass auf dich auf! der wald kann hinterlistig sein...


... vor allem wenn man dir hinterherfährt .... q.e.d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (10. November 2005)

Hallo,

komm grade vom Dok. Alles 10 prozent so wild.
Darf sogar scho wieder arbeiten. Wunde sieht gut
aus. Ich soll halt die nächsten Tage nicht joggen gehen.
Die Doks im Waldkrankenhaus hams wohl
ein wenig übertrieben.

Weichling


----------



## ND! (10. November 2005)

@weichling
was zum henker is denn da bei euch im wald passiert? und wo?
auf jeden fall mal gute besserung !!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. November 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @weichling
> was zum henker is denn da bei euch im wald passiert? und wo?
> auf jeden fall mal gute besserung !!!


naja, er ist dem lowfat hinterhergefahren, der dummerweise den weg über den fels an der winterleite gewählt hat .-) bist du am WE hier??


----------



## weichling (11. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> naja, er ist dem lowfat hinterhergefahren, der dummerweise den weg über den fels an der winterleite gewählt hat .-) bist du am WE hier??



Hallo, 

am Abend im Krankenhaus ist mir eingefallen, das ich schon mal bei Tageslicht, als ich alleine unterwegs, diese Stelle nicht probiert habe, da  mir alleine 
das Risiko zu hoch war, im Falle eines Sturzes mir alleine nicht helfen zu können .
Mit Stirnlampe hätte ich es vorher ausleuchte können, da wär ich denk ich nicht 
runtergefahren.

In meinen Fotoalbum gibt ein Foto von meinem Scheinbein.

Is zwar der falsche Thread aber:

@Lampenbauer

Ich werde am Samstag Lupine-Teile Bestellen.
Wer braucht alles Lupine Halter und Gummiringe ?
Ein Hinweis zu den Gummringen: es gibt in für 22mm und 25mm Durchmesser
Zeltstangen. der 22mm geht auch auf 25mm Lenker, Vorteil ist dabei das der 
Brenner nicht so schnell verrutscht. Nachtteil, geht schwer zu montieren. 
Mit 25mm ist man auf der Sicheren Seite.

Ralph ist klar. Einmal Karbonhalter , 1 mal Gummiring 22 oder 25mm


Grüßle 
Weichling


----------



## ND! (11. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> naja, er ist dem lowfat hinterhergefahren, der dummerweise den weg über den fels an der winterleite gewählt hat .-)


die sprungkante an der verblockten abfahrt oder wie? krass krass ...



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bist du am WE hier??


jep. und ich muss dringend aufs bike !!!
hab schon voll den höhlenkoller  
weiss nur noch nicht, wie fix ich unterwegs sein werde, bin noch nicht ganz fit. aber nach fast 3 wochen ohne biken is mir das egal.
wolltest du was bestimmtes fahren am WE?
ich wär halt mal zum hetzles oder so. bin aber für vorschläge offen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. November 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> die sprungkante an der verblockten abfahrt oder wie? krass krass ...
> 
> 
> jep. und ich muss dringend aufs bike !!!
> ...


wir wollen morgen um 14h am buck ein paar neue sachen (kickerle) ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (11. November 2005)

Also ich würde mich nach der bestanden Prüfung heute am Wochenende auch mal wieder aufs Bike setzen, und ein bißchen in der Erlanger gegend FAHREN,
Hetzles wäre gut ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Chri (11. November 2005)

@ Schlupp: heute 13:00 ISS - ich bin auch dabei.

ansonsten kannste dich ja morgen mal melden. ich bin sicherlich zu einer kleinen runde zu überreden.

glückwunsch zur prüfung!!!

Chris


----------



## oBATMANo (12. November 2005)

Wo ist denn die Winterleite?
Bei Kalchreuth? Wo ist da ne Kante?

Edit:
Mittlerweile weiß ich glaub was gemeint ist.


----------



## lowfat (12. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollen morgen um 14h am buck ein paar neue sachen (kickerle) ausprobieren


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

>


leider nicht viel bilder, aber zur illustration: einfach wahnsinn!!!!
ich bin morgen zur wiederholung bereit..


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. November 2005)

auch infiziert


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> auch infiziert


na was glaubst du denn? wann sehen wir denn mal den monsterpark? zur not echt mit verbundenen augen..


----------



## lowfat (12. November 2005)

Komisch, im Wald habe ich den Mauszeiger gar nicht gesehen


----------



## lowfat (13. November 2005)

Also wie isses? Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. D.h. Dienstag Obi 18:00!


----------



## Chri (13. November 2005)

...Dienstag ist immer noch schlecht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. November 2005)

@wotan & Lowfat

in FO wollen wir noch ein paar Shores bauen...also falls ihr Bock auf Sägen, Nageln etc. habt seid ihr herzlich eingeladen...weil wie heisst`s so schön
"wer baut der haut"


----------



## lowfat (13. November 2005)

@ Shaun
Ich bin dabei. 

@ Chri
ich bin Mi bis Fr nicht da. Mo ist schlecht, daraus folgt: Dienstag.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan & Lowfat
> 
> in FO wollen wir noch ein paar Shores bauen...also falls ihr Bock auf Sägen, Nageln etc. habt seid ihr herzlich eingeladen...weil wie heisst`s so schön
> "wer baut der haut"


sofort dabei !!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2005)

Chri schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dienstag ist immer noch schlecht!!


was sollen die dauernden diskussionen über 'ach könn mer net
an am andern tag fahren' !!! der dienstag ist jetzt schon seit 
zwei monaten fix und ein tag der den meisten gut passt......
es steht ja jedem frei auch noch untergruppen an anderen tagen
zu bilden... also bitte keine meldungen mehr die eigentlich nur 
abmeldungen sind !!


----------



## Chri (14. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen die dauernden diskussionen über 'ach könn mer net
> an am andern tag fahren' !!! der dienstag ist jetzt schon seit
> zwei monaten fix und ein tag der den meisten gut passt......
> es steht ja jedem frei auch noch untergruppen an anderen tagen
> ...



Net gleich so freundlich!!! 
ich wäre halt auch mal gerne wieder mitgefahren, aber dann halt net!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie isses? Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. D.h. Dienstag Obi 18:00!


ich schimm mit auf der welle.... akku geladen....


----------



## schlupp (14. November 2005)

Dienstags ist zur Zeit noch ein wenig schlecht für mich. Fahrt ihr jetzt Donnerstags auch noch, und wenn dann wo?

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstags ist zur Zeit noch ein wenig schlecht für mich. Fahrt ihr jetzt Donnerstags auch noch, und wenn dann wo?
> 
> So long
> Schlupp


tiergarten N: 18:00


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2005)

Wo fahrt ihr da immer rum wenn Ihr ab Obi ER losfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (14. November 2005)

zur Winterleite (Kalchreuther Trails) durch den Reichswald, Rathsbergrunde oder (seltener) zum Hetzles. Haste Lust?


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2005)

Hab auf jeden Fall Lust.
Sag morgen Bescheid ob ich sicher dabei bin.

Wenn Ihr durch den Reichswald fahrt, kommt ihr da am Übungsplatz vorbei?
Da ich aus Tennenlohe komm, könnt ich mir so schon mal den Weg zum Obi sparen


----------



## lowfat (15. November 2005)

Können wir machen. 18:15 an der Auffahrt zum Kugelfangwall. Sag bitte Bescheid, ob Du kommst.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir machen. 18:15 an der Auffahrt zum Kugelfangwall. Sag bitte Bescheid, ob Du kommst.


meint ihr nicht, 18.15 ist das zu optimistisch?? wir sind noch nie
pünktlich vom obi weggekommen... und ich denke 20min brauchen
wir schon


----------



## oBATMANo (15. November 2005)

Bin dabei. Zur Not mach ich halt ein paar Hampelmänner damit ich nicht einfrier bis ihr kommt.
Hetzt mich aber ja nicht so durch den Wald. 
Ansonsten laß ich mich im Dunkeln eifach vom Rad fallen und flüchte


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei. Zur Not mach ich halt ein paar Hampelmänner damit ich nicht einfrier bis ihr kommt.
> Hetzt mich aber ja nicht so durch den Wald.
> Ansonsten laß ich mich im Dunkeln eifach vom Rad fallen und flüchte


wir markieren unsere opfer mit GPS sendern und farbstreifen !! es gibt kein entkommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (15. November 2005)

Grad noch rechtzeitig heimgekommen.
Nochmals danke fürs mitnehmen und warten


----------



## lowfat (15. November 2005)

@batman
Du hast ja auf UNS gewartet...
Beim nächsten mal können wir Glühwein ausschenken. Dann liegt bestimmt schon schnee   (und ich habe einen besseren Tag   )


----------



## weichling (15. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @batman
> Du hast ja auf UNS gewartet...
> Beim nächsten mal können wir Glühwein ausschenken. Dann liegt bestimmt schon schnee   (und ich habe einen besseren Tag   )



Was war denn los ?

schienbein aufgeschlagen ?     oder schwere Beine?    

weichling


----------



## oBATMANo (16. November 2005)

Bin bergauf immer etwas abgeschlagen hinterher gehechelt.
Durchschnittspuls anfangs etwa um die 180
Hat sich dann aber zum Glück eingependelt


----------



## ND! (16. November 2005)

so ... das war dann heut (ooops ... mittlerweile gestern) also die *erste Schneetour des Winters*   

ich vergrab mich dann mal wieder in arbeit und meld mich, falls ich doch noch zeit zum biken finde...

@Batman
du tust ja so, als wenn du eeeeeeeeeewig weit hinterher gefahren wärst. dabei war der gleißend weiße lichtkegel doch immer direkt hinter mir. hab ich daran erkannt, dass ich mühe hatte, meinen eigenen schatten zu überstrahlen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. November 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> so ... das war dann heut (ooops ... mittlerweile gestern) also die *erste Schneetour des Winters*
> 
> ich vergrab mich dann mal wieder in arbeit und meld mich, falls ich doch noch zeit zum biken finde...
> 
> ...



naja, ein paar schweissperlen hat man schon gesehen  das nächste mal machen wir der gerechtigkeit halber ein paar filter vor batmans lampen..


----------



## lowfat (18. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn los ?
> 
> schienbein aufgeschlagen ?     oder schwere Beine?
> 
> weichling


dumm angestellt: Rippenprellung, Rücken aufgeschlagen...


----------



## ND! (18. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> dumm angestellt: Rippenprellung, Rücken aufgeschlagen...


oh! dann hast du den baum ja doch ordentlich erwischt ...
ich dacht, das is glimpflicher ausgegangen.



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> das nächste mal machen wir der gerechtigkeit halber ein paar filter vor batmans lampen..


allerdings!
wir können ja schauen, ob da eine dieser sonnenbrillenähnlichen schweisserbrillen davor passt


----------



## oBATMANo (18. November 2005)

Muß da eh noch ne anständige Halterung basteln.
Die Lampeln strahlen den Leuten vor mir immer in den Rücken, aber was genau vor meinem Vorderrad ist, seh ich nicht.

Hab am Donnerstag am Tiergarten glaub jeden Baumstumpf mitgenommen.

Will auch ne Helmhalterung, damit ich den Leuten schön in die Augen leuchten kann beim quatschen


----------



## weichling (18. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> dumm angestellt: Rippenprellung, Rücken aufgeschlagen...



Ups, ich fühle mit Dir! Kannst du noch einigermassen gut schlafen mit der Rippenprellung ? wie hast du das denn gemacht ?

 Gute Besserung!!!   
 Gute Besserung!!!   
 Gute Besserung!!!   

Bei mir sind heute die Fäden gezogen worden. 
Ich war in Radklamotten da. Als ich sagte das aus baiersdorf mit dem Rad
gekommen bin hat er nur gemeint, ich habe doch wohl schon zuviel gemacht und dass Profiradsportler  eine andere Erwartungshaltung an ihren Körper als
Normalbürger.    Ich hab im lieber nicht erzählt seit wann ich schon wieder auf dem Rad war. Er meinte noch, ein Normalbürger, was auch immer man darunter verstehen mag, hätte sich 14 tage krank schreiben lassen, und 
das bein hochgelegt und mit eis gekühlt. Er meint ich solls mich noch ein wenig
schonen und un das bein kühlenkühlen.  

Ich werde also noch eine Weile kürzer treten.

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> dumm angestellt: Rippenprellung, Rücken aufgeschlagen...


na, schon wieder da??? du warst echt ganz schön wackelig auf der kiste 
am di... morgen geht klar, wenn zuwenig platz ist bau ich mit deinen kleinen
einfach ein paar kicker im garten...


----------



## lowfat (18. November 2005)

nee, JETZT bin ich wieder da. Vorhin war ich noch weg    Aber auch da gabs internet...


----------



## lowfat (20. November 2005)

Wer läßt sich denn für den Nightride am Dienstag 18:00 Uhr Obi nicht von diesem Wetterbericht abeschrecken?

Dienstag ist es von kurzen Auflockerungen abgesehen meist bewölkt und es gibt weitere Schneeregen- und Schneeschauer, in Alpennähe kann es zum Teil auch anhaltend schneien. Tiefsttemperaturen zwischen 0 Grad am Untermain und -6 Grad in einigen Alpentälern, Tageshöchstwerte zwischen -2 Grad im Allgäu und +3 Grad am Untermain.

Wir lassen auch ausnahmsweise den supermän one hander aus und machen nur den handsoff backflip   

Also: antreten, strammstehen!


----------



## oBATMANo (21. November 2005)

Ich war am Do bei 2° Graupelschauer und Regen am Start.
Danach ist alles wurscht 

Hab das Training bitter nötig. 
Bin also am Start.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. November 2005)

bei mir sind es noch '?' muss dringend mal meine schaltung wechseln und
bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich heute abend lust dazu habe......

wie steht es denn hier eigentlich mit weisswurstrennen am 27.11 in kühlsheim?


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> wie steht es denn hier eigentlich mit weisswurstrennen am 27.11 in kühlsheim?



Wenn ich bis dahin die Tochter-Krippe los bin bin ich bei!


----------



## lowfat (21. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir sind es noch '?' muss dringend mal meine schaltung wechseln und
> bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich heute abend lust dazu habe......
> 
> wie steht es denn hier eigentlich mit weisswurstrennen am 27.11 in kühlsheim?



seit wann interessiert dich, ob deine schaltung funktioniert? du fährst doch zur not auch singlespeed mit schaltwerk  

der link Kühlsheim-Rennen gibt nicht allzuviel her. wieviele runden, streckenbeschaffenheit,...?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann interessiert dich, ob deine schaltung funktioniert? du fährst doch zur not auch singlespeed mit schaltwerk
> 
> der link Kühlsheim-Rennen gibt nicht allzuviel her. wieviele runden, streckenbeschaffenheit,...?



keine ahnung, keine ahnung.... wir waren ja diese jahr zum 12h rennen dort und ich fand das ganze echt knuffig. sehr familiär und dann ists ja auch ein
schöner ausklang des jahres bzgl rennen.... soweit ich gehört habe ist die strecke nicht wirklich schlimm, hoffentlich aber schmutzig... wer lesen kann ist im vorteil 5,5km 85hm

ich melde mich auf jeden fall für heute abend ab, da ich besseres zu tun habe als mit euch radzufahren...

Wotan


----------



## lowfat (22. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich auf jeden fall für heute abend ab, da ich besseres zu tun habe als mit euch radzufahren...


was besseres? gibts das überhaupt?    
Ich habe von meiner besseren Hälfte heute morgen erfahren, daß ich am 27. schon verabredet bin. Külsheim wird also nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (22. November 2005)

Muß für heute Abend auch absagen.


----------



## ND! (22. November 2005)

ich komm heut abend auch nicht. is zeitlich nicht drin.
aber was besseres hab ich nicht vor  
nur jede menge anderes zu tun   

die bastelaktion scheint ja super gelaufen zu sein. die lampenreihe spricht ja für sich  
dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie hell es dann demnächst hier in den nächtlichen wäldern wird ...


----------



## lowfat (22. November 2005)

dann sage ich den nightride für heute "offiziell" ab. alleine fahren kann ich auch von zuhause aus.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> dann sage ich den nightride für heute "offiziell" ab. alleine fahren kann ich auch von zuhause aus.


komm doch am do zum buck, dann können wir mal den dreier nachts fahren....


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. November 2005)

Mahlzeit...falls jemand Lust hat mit mir zufahren, bin um 14.15 am OBI.

Whats up...Studenten, Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2005)

der arbeitende Teil der Bevölkerung kriegt Kribbeln in den Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit...falls jemand Lust hat mit mir zufahren, bin um 14.15 am OBI.
> 
> Whats up...Studenten, Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen sind gerne willkommen.



Habs leider zu spät gelesen. 
Heut Mittag hät ich sogar Zeit gehabt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. November 2005)

ey... wir muessen mal wieder ein ER goes N nightride machen.... 
bin heute den dreisprung mit holzbrückchen, steinkante a-linie, spielplatz steinchen und die treppenumfahrung am buck gefahren.... besser als bei
tag..... macht mal einen termin....


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2005)

@wotan
wirklich gerne. kann aber gerade nicht springen (Invalide...). Dann machts nur halb so viel spaß.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. November 2005)

Samstag wär ich dabei


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. November 2005)

ich habe auch bereitschaft reingedrückt bekommen :-( 
wäre also sa auch im Lande.... was sollen wir machen?
wir könnten vom buck aufn moritzberg fahren... wär das
ne idee??


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (25. November 2005)

Nur ne kleine Bemerkung am RAnde, soll euch aber an nichts Hindern  

Bin neulich den Moritzberg rauf, von Schönberg aus war aber leider alles derbe lehm matschig da würdeste selbst mit nem Reifen von nem Monstertruck net raufkommen.
Runtergefahren bin ich dann richtung Diepersdorf, war zwar trocken aber kein Spass weil alle 50m n Baum übern Weg lag.  

Also entweder anderen Weg nehmen oder ärgern.

Trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## oBATMANo (25. November 2005)

Vom Buck zum Moritzberg klingt gut.
Zwecks Uhrzeit könn ma ja morgen mal telefonieren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Buck zum Moritzberg klingt gut.
> Zwecks Uhrzeit könn ma ja morgen mal telefonieren.


also ich denke wir sollten so max. gegen 12h losfahren. wie siehst du das?


----------



## lowfat (26. November 2005)

Habe mir heute einen der Witterung angemessenen VR-Ersatz zusammengezimmert. Morgen früh Härtetest am Skihang am Rödlas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich werde berichten...
(Keine Ahnung, wann dieses Forum die Bilder skaliert und wann nicht...)


----------



## lowfat (27. November 2005)

Testlauf erfolgreich. Das Fahren ist deutlich schlechter zu kontrollieren als mit einem echten VR     Im Tiefschnee ist es ein Heidenspaß. Eine nette Spielerei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. November 2005)

genau und vor allem mit fullface!!!! wie schnell biste gefahren 15kmh??


----------



## lowfat (27. November 2005)

Das Profil ist aus 0,6mm Blech. Da gibts schnell böse Überraschungen... Am Skihang geht die post ziemlich ab...


----------



## ND! (28. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir heute einen der Witterung angemessenen VR-Ersatz zusammengezimmert.


was anderes hätt ich nach letztem jahr auch gar nicht erwartet    
sieht ja richtig gut aus das teil!


----------



## dubbel (28. November 2005)

iss morgen neitreit?


----------



## oBATMANo (28. November 2005)

Bin am Start
Helmbefestigung wird grad gebastelt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am Start
> Helmbefestigung wird grad gebastelt.


nalogo .... 18h obi..... sattel ist auch schon getauscht und der ganze mist im auto... bis morgen (ich wäre ja dafürmal wieder den rathsberg zu fahren.)


----------



## lowfat (28. November 2005)

ja rathsberg. ich will mal was anderes sehen als die winterleite.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> winterleite.


 ???
!!!winterleide!!!


----------



## lowfat (28. November 2005)

leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. November 2005)

jetzt gibts aber bald punkte für schlechte wortwitze


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2005)

wann wo wie lange?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wann wo wie lange?


erlangen: obi: 18h: so ca. 2h


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2005)

okay.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. November 2005)

moin jungs was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir am so (morgens?) anstatt zum buck zum steinbruechlein fahren?


----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2005)

Man könnte dann zur Schwarzachschlucht weiter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte dann zur Schwarzachschlucht weiter fahren.


ohhh, das würde aber kilometer bedeuten !! ausserdem ist die schlucht am so immer brechend voller gegner..


----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2005)

Mir eigentlich wurscht.
War da letztens an einem Sonntag mit dem Hund spazieren und es war halb so schlimm. Fußgängern ist es eh zu matschig. 
Können auch gern nur am Steinbrüchlein rumalbern oder ein paar Kilometer zusätzlich schrubben.

Nachdem ihr mich gestern wieder so rumgescheucht habt, spiel ich schon mit dem Gedanken meine Weihnachstwunschzettel zu ändern. Die Carrerebahn muß ner Rolle weichen.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. November 2005)

mahlzeit...
war letzten SO auch hinten in Kalchi...und des mit den Fussgängern kann ich net bestätigen ehr das Gegenteil war der Fall...kaum scheint mal nen paar h die Sonne denken sie sie müssen raus. Und zwar net die wo immer rausgehen sondern die 1 mal im Jahr Winterspaziergangmacher und des sind die krassesten.
Fahr so die Winterleite entlang...latscht da so ein Frührentnerpaar mit Stöckchen auf den Trails...war überall Schnee nur die Trails waren hart gefahren...ich hab zweimal Achtung und einmal Klingelingeling geschrien keine Reaktion. Dann fahr ich vorbei und werd von der alten noch blöd angemacht warum ich keine klingel hab??? Die hat mir noch ne Min hintergeschrien wie unverschämt ich doch bin...
Scho der Haas auf den Trails würde niejemand wandern wenn wir MTB net wären und dann musst dich noch anmachen lassen.

Wo wart ihr Gestern, Rathsberg? also ich fahr bei dem Wetter eigentlich nur noch in Kalchi bzw. Tennenlohe...weil lieber nasser Sand als Schlamm


----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2005)

Waren gestern rund um den Rahtsberg unterwegs.
Schlamm hielt sich eigentlich in Grenzen bzw. war bewältigbar.

Reichswald ist halt sehr sandig. Wenn man sich da mal anständig einsauen will muß man sich schon Mühe geben.

Um Kalchreuth gibts eh die meisten militanten Rentner.

Letzen Sonntag am Buck waren zwar auch viel unterwegs aber nicht störend.

Meinst Du mit Tennenlohe den Schießplatz?
Also Kugelfang ,Überreste der alten MXbahn und den Mini Steinbruch?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. November 2005)

tja du hast vollkommen recht. die einmalwanderer hab ich auch total gefressen!! wir haben die selben rechte wie diese typen.... am liebsten hab ich die figuren, die ihren hund freirumlaufen lassen und sich dann wundern, wenn ihre fiffi dann erschreckt. ABER solche kann man dann zumindest auch ordentlich rund machen, dass ihr hund nix ohne leine im wald zu suchen hat...
ich finde wir sollten viel militanter werden!

wir waren den rathsberg linksrum fahren atzelsberg adlitz marloffstein..... war ne ganz schöne sauerei. am buck ist auch sand, da ists auch besser..


----------



## lowfat (30. November 2005)

Ich hab mir die Sauerei gestern schlimmer vorgestellt. Der Schnee war ja zum teil noch festgefahren. 
@batman
kauf dir ne rolle. carrerabahn kann ich dir mal ausleihen. ist lustig mit ein paar kumpels abends beim bierchen, wird aber schnell langweilig. rolle fahren ist von anfang an langweilig, stärkt aber die muskeln und den charakter   
@wotan
So morgen geht klar. Steinbrüchlein auch. Dir ist klar, dass wir uns da bei diesem Wetter umbringen werden, oder?


----------



## dubbel (30. November 2005)

sich umzubringen hat noch keinem wehgetan.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> sich umzubringen hat noch keinem wehgetan.


  genau, rutschig is nur im kopf


----------



## Florian (30. November 2005)

Ob eine Rolle schneller den Charakter stärkt oder den Kopf verblödet wär erst noch auszudiskutieren!


----------



## lowfat (30. November 2005)

IQ x Trainingskilometer = Konstante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @batman
> kauf dir ne rolle. carrerabahn kann ich dir mal ausleihen.



Hab ja schon ne 18 m lange Ninco Bahn im Wohnzimmer liegen.
Da wellen sich aber die Schienen wodurch die Metallfahrwerke aufsetzten und abfliegen und alle Tuningreifen sind auf Holz oder Carrere abgestimmt. 

Hab ich von meiner Frau geschenkt bekommen. Hab ihr gesagt, dass ich nur heirate wenn ich ne Slot Rennbahn bekomm   
Leider dachte ich damals die Ninco wäre besser. Taugt aber nur mit Ninco Autos und an denen kann man nich so viel rumbasteln.



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> genau, rutschig is nur im kopf


Man muß nur schnell genug drüber und dem Reifen keine Zeit zum rutschen lassen  

Radln bin ich am So dabei. Wetter is wurscht. Schwitz mir eh immer nen Wolf


----------



## schlupp (30. November 2005)

Ist heut um 17:30 Jemand am Obi??
Würde so eine Stunde durch den Wald saußen.


So long
Schlupp


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. November 2005)

hol dir so ne Rolle die du am PC anschliessen kannst ca 800 teuros aber des macht net ganz so schnell blöd...ich lern manchmal auf der Rolle Vokabeln wennst sie mit nem Puls von 120 kannst dann gehts auch in der Schule.

Mit der PC Rolle kannst ganz doll Rennen im WWW fahren und wenn dich mal einer besiegen sollte, kannst ihn ja beim nächsten mit Bohrmaschienen doping plattfahren.

Ja Wotan glaub ich auch...wir schauen alle noch viel zu Smart aus  
ich tape mir Pfefferspray an den Lenker wenn ich an so einer gruppe dann vorbeifahr drück ich die ganze Dose dann leer.


----------



## lowfat (30. November 2005)

Air zound bläst alle weg. Da kann keiner sagen, er hätte die Klingel nicht gehört.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. November 2005)

nö dann machen sie dich an weil du sie erschreckst...


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe heute mal Eure Self-made-Lampe bewundern dürfen.    ....... genau 15 min lang!   

Gruß, Stefan   

PS.: Melde mich morgen per Mail von der Arbeit!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (1. Dezember 2005)

falls des Wetter morgen auch so schön ist wie heute, werd ich mich dezent so um 11 aus der Schule absetzen und fahr dann so um ca. 12 zum Panzerplatz und dreh da ein paar Runden, hab da eine die ist ca nen km lang Sauschnell und super technisch vorallem bei Eis.  Falls jemand Bock hat auf ein bischen training und so, der kann ja gerne mitfahren.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2005)

Um 12:00 Uhr am Pferdezaun vor dem Weg auf den großen Kugelfang?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. Dezember 2005)

OK alles klar aber können wir auch 12.15 machen? Und dann halt nur ne Std. aber richtig   weil ich muss dann leider noch um 14Uhr arbeiten. Shit aber irgendwie muss ja mal der DH ler finanziert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Dezember 2005)

der batman kriegt zur Zeit aber den Kanal nicht voll...... ich denk wir müssen dich nächste woche mal ordentlich leer fahren 
@shaun: gib doch mal bescheid wenn du am WE am Panzer bist, ich würde gerne mal deine wege sehen.


----------



## lowfat (2. Dezember 2005)

Sonntag 10 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein? Evtl. kommt ein Kumpel mit, der eine gute Runde in der Gegend kennt. Da können wir vorher oder hinterher immer noch spielen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 10 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein? Evtl. kommt ein Kumpel mit, der eine gute Runde in der Gegend kennt. Da können wir vorher oder hinterher immer noch spielen.


jupp.
werd scho a weng ehrer doa sei


----------



## lowfat (2. Dezember 2005)

Hab auch kein prob früher da zu sein. 10 Uhr ist ein zugeständnis an die kinderlosen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Dezember 2005)

nee, ich denke 10 ist ok. batman hat auch gesagt, dass 10h gut ist.
ich meinte nur dass ich ja eh um die ecke wohne und halt schon ein wenig rumcruise


----------



## daniel_Speci (2. Dezember 2005)

hallo wotans rache,
eure seite wird nicht schlecht was ich bis jetzt sehen kann!!!
sag mal den singletrail am ochsenkopf (bilder) find ich den auch wenn ich zum erste mal dort fahre un mich net so gut auskenne!???
kalchtrails??? lohnt es sich von fo mal dorthin zufahren??
kennt ihr bei fo den kellerwald-rettenerkanzel trail??
(bei insidern auch schlangenweg genannt). wäre auch was für deine seite!!!
gruß
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (3. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> der batman kriegt zur Zeit aber den Kanal nicht voll...... ich denk wir müssen dich nächste woche mal ordentlich leer fahren



*patsch*   
Dann weißt aber wer bei der ersten kniffligen Abfahrt an Deinem Hinterrad hängt und auf ne Schlüsselstelle wartet um Dir nen Stupser aufs Hinterrad zu geben


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Dezember 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wotans rache,
> eure seite wird nicht schlecht was ich bis jetzt sehen kann!!!
> sag mal den singletrail am ochsenkopf (bilder) find ich den auch wenn ich zum erste mal dort fahre un mich net so gut auskenne!???
> kalchtrails??? lohnt es sich von fo mal dorthin zufahren??
> ...


servus dani, danke erstmal, die seite doll vor allem zeigen, wo und das man in franken (und den angeschlossenen ländern auch radfahren kann). 
wege gibts es am OKO echt genug und wenn du dich dafür interessierst kann ich dir kartenmaterial und eine .ovl schicken wo all die wirklich schönen wege drauf sind. aber du findest auch ohne alles recht easy. sag einfach bescheid wenn du was brauchst. 
kalchtrails: naja Fo ist ja echt um die ecke, lohnen tut es sich auf jeden fall. drei bis vier wurzeldinger (ja ca. 300-400m) durchn wald eine abfahrt mit was zum hüpfen. jede menge felsen und eine abfahrt in eine felsenschlucht (übertrieben aber schön). komm doch einfach mal vorbei wenn wir da oben rumfahren.
schlangenweg sagt mir nix, aber du kannst gerne mal guide spielen und uns das zeug zeigen. natürlich kommt es mit auf die seite (werde heute nacht massiv tätgo sein). kannst mir mal ne landkarte schicken (www.map24.de) wo du mal ein kreuz drauf machst an dem sich der weg befindet.... wenn du lust hast, bitte auch ein paar bilder und text an [email protected]

gruesse 
Ralf

fast hätt ich batman vergessen: ich kann mir ja klettband an den rücken machen, dann haste es einfacht bergab mich auszuhebeln..   

morgen geht klar ---- oder?? wir sollten vielleicht doch irgendwie ne tour machen...


----------



## lowfat (3. Dezember 2005)

@daniel_Speci
bei den Lettenbrüdern sind die besten Trails im Fichtelgebirge beschrieben. Kennst Du noch mehr trails in der fränkischen?
@wotan
ich werde dir heute noch Material liefern. Mit welchem Prog erzeugst Du die animated gifs? irfan view kann das nicht (oder ich schnalls nicht...)


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Dezember 2005)

@ wotan

Morgen siehts bei mir leider schlecht aus.

Hab mein Radl ein bissl zur Wartung auseinander gelegt und nun unerwartet Besuch bekommen.
Werd heut wohl keine Zeit mehr finden es zusammen zu bauen und morgen früh wirds wohl auch nix werden.

Falls ichs doch noch schaff, meld ich mich rechtzeitig auf Deinem Handy.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Prog erzeugst Du die animated gifs? irfan view kann das nicht (oder ich schnalls nicht...)



.... diese frage war ein fehler, nun geht die fachsimpelei los... ich nehme (aus nostalgiegründen) micrsoft animated gif. ist umsonst und taugt. nur schie$$e zu bedienen.... du musst die bilder in der UMGEKEHRTEN REIHENFOLGE einfügen, dann klappts. nicht die framedauer vergessen, die muss auch eingestellt werden....

ich habe gerade mal die seite auf Frames umgebaut... und werde heute nochmal ein paar mehr sachen einstellen

watch out spot->kalchreuth !!!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. Dezember 2005)

@wotan hast mei Mail bekommen.

zu Trails hinten in der Fränkischen frag mal den Frankenbiker o. notfalls mich.
Also in FO selbst geht echt wenig, was Trails anbelangt...dafür kannst halt ein paar Höhenmeter mehr machen. Der Schlangenweg wurde wird von so einem älteren Wanderer gepflegt...der ist genauso krank wie ich der geht mit Rechen und Spaten in den Wald und baut sich seinen Wandertrail. Wenn du an dem vorbeikommst wirst erstmal erschlagen mit Ausdrücken und Radfahrer packt er gar net weil die seinem Trail zerstören, Spurrillen und so. Ich fahr den eh nur noch aufwärts, da ist er anspruchsvoller. Oben an der Rettener Kanzel sind auch noch zwei kleine Trails, die sind aber nie länger als 300m und dienen eigentlich nur zum Transfer von Forstweg zu Forstweg. 
Also zum Trailsurfen gibts echt nichts besseres als Kalchreuth. 
Und die besten Trails bergab finde ich gibts am Hetzi...ride on


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Dezember 2005)

In der Fränkischen kann man von Streitberg aus auf die Ruine Neideck hoch und weiter Richtung Druidenhain und Gößweinstein.
Dann auf der anderen Seite des Wiesenttals übern Höhenweg zurück.

Viel Singletrail teils sehr anspruchsvoll und konditionell ne Plagerei.


----------



## lowfat (4. Dezember 2005)

@Batman
kannst Du diese tour in bilder/worte fassen? das wäre eine bereicherung für die zabotrails

@wotan
ich habe eben meine alte vollharte mühle rausgekramt und alles, was mit fahrtechnik zu tun hat, geht damit viel besser als mit dem weichens stevens. entweder habe ich das stevens in einem jahr zu brei gefahren oder es hat von anfang an nix getaugt   es gibt wohl nur zwei wege: vor (wüste Enduroschleuder) oder zurück (Hardtail mit anständiger Gabel)


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Dezember 2005)

Wir können die Toru ja nächstes WE mal fahren.
Konditionell anspruchsvoll 
und technisch herausfordernd   
Der Höhenweg zurück ist schon teilweise recht kniffelig und sehr lustig.
Auf jeden Fall schwieriger als der  Buck & co.

Müßten uns halt gegen 9:00 Uhr treffen.
Bis wir in Streitberg sind ist dann locker 10:00 Uhr 
Dauer etwa 4 h mit Pausen
In Gößweinstein kann man sich prima nen Radler oder Helles schmecken lassen . Evtl. auch nen Schäuferle   

Bin mir im Moment noch nicht sicher in welcher Richtung der Höhenweg am besten zu fahren ist. Also ab Streitberg direkt den Höhenweg oder erst über Druidenhain. Gibt ein paar Tragepasagen und fiese Anstiege welche man lieber bergab fahren möchte.


Hat jemand vorher Zeit den Höhenweg mal vor und zurück zu fahren, um zu erkunden in welche Richtung er besser fahrbar ist?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können die Toru ja nächstes WE mal fahren.


wäre ich dabei.....

zum thema: wer wird denn morgen alles in ER stehen? ich würde eine wenig glühwein anschleppen, sofern batman seinen kocher aufbringt.... alle anderen sollten dann halt ein trinkgefäss dabei haben... ich würde dann auch die tour ein wenig kürzer halten, damit mehr zeit zum trinken bleibt......

antworten:
- 
-
-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. Dezember 2005)

isch bin dabei


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> isch bin dabei


... zu den avernern gewechselt? (die sprechen echt so im vergleich zum rest frankreichs)


----------



## lowfat (5. Dezember 2005)

ohne fleisch kein preisch


----------



## E36/8 (5. Dezember 2005)

Morgen Jungs,
seit dem Wochenende hab ich endlich ne lange Fahrradhose   und das Isolieren der Schuhe sollte ich auch noch auf die Reihe bekommen. Die Lampe wartet ja schon seit längerem unbenutzt auf ihren ersten Einsatz und muß jetzt umbedingt mal getestet werden!
Die Woche wirds allerdings noch nix, bin noch erkältet  . Also wer nächste Woche ab 18Uhr Lust auf Biken hat oder eh schon unterwegs is, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Dezember 2005)

Bin am Dienstag als Nicolaus unterwegs.
Werds also nicht zum Obi schaffen.


----------



## daniel_Speci (5. Dezember 2005)

die tour streitberg-ruine-druiden-höhenweg, könnte die jemand mal näher beschreiben??
ich kenn die nur bis zu den großen wellen am rand.....
wie findet man den höhenweg??
sollten uns echt mal alle zusammentun jeder hier kennt irgendeine tour oder trail.... im winter bin ich aber mehr auf der skipiste unterwegs.
also die kalchtrails und hetzles klingt gut. wäre super wenn ich n biserl material bekomm!!???
ich find den schlangenweg+kanzeltrail zwische den felsen wirklich nicht schlecht. bilder, beschreibung werd ich nächstes jahr mal bei bringen.
wer vorher fahren will einfach melden!!
gruß
dani


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Dezember 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> sollten uns echt mal alle zusammentun jeder hier kennt irgendeine tour oder trail.... im winter bin ich aber mehr auf der skipiste unterwegs.
> also die kalchtrails und hetzles klingt gut. wäre super wenn ich n biserl material bekomm!!???



naja, deswegen basteln wir ja die seite..... hetzi und kalchtrails sind uter spots schon beschrieben


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Dezember 2005)

Am einfachsten findet man auf den Höhenweg ab Streitberg.
Glaub blauer oder schwarzer senkrechter Strich auf weißem Grund. 
In Streitberg selber ist ein Wegweißer.

Allerdings glaub ich, dass der Höhenweg von Behringersmühle aus besser zu fahren ist, da weniger Schiebepassagen. 
Jedoch muß man von Behringersmühle aus ganz schön lang bergauf Kurbeln um zum Einstieg zu kommen. Einstieg in einem Kaff oberhalb Behringersmühle an ein Aussichtsturm. Hab gard leider keine Wanderkarte zur Hand.

Auf den blauen Wanderkarten ist der Weg glaub sogar als Höhenweg markiert.
Jedoch hat nur der Teil zwischen Streitberg und Behringersmühle teils Klettersteig Charakter.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. Dezember 2005)

wo man auch richtig gut fahren kann ist Leutenbach oder in Pretzfeld von da kannst dann nen Trail bis oberhalb von EBS Fahren und dann nen Brutalen KreuzwegDH im Hohlwegstill mit 60Sachen nach EBS runter dann auf der anderen Seite hoch zu Burg und über der Langenmeile zur Retterner Kanzel und nochmal gepfelgt runter nach FO. Oder halt umgekehrt  
Achja in FO und in EBS muss mehr jetzt vermehrt aufpassen...die drehen alle voll am Rad mit dem Nordic Walking shit....überall Nordic Walkingzentren etc. lauter bewegte Hindernisse... mit Stöcken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (5. Dezember 2005)

In Bischofsmais sind mir mal zwei Nodicwalker auf der DH Strecke entgegen gekommen.

Bei der ersten Abfahrt hab ich noch angehalten und sie gewarnt, dass sie sich selbst und andere gefärden, als ich darauf derb angemault wurde, hab ich mir bei der nächsten Abfahrt ein bissl Mühe gegeben ihnen einmal diese Gefahr zu demonstrieren


----------



## lowfat (5. Dezember 2005)

Hab schon Leute mit Stöcken im Einkaufswagen beim Nordic Shopping erwischt  

@batman
ohne deinen kocher gibts morgen leider keinen glühwein. der wotan will sich die Glühweinflasche zum Aufwärmen nicht an den Auspufftopf tapen


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Dezember 2005)

Morgen bzw. heute werd ich leider fehlen. Bin abends als Nicolaus unterwegs.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> So, erste Werlkstatt einwihung verlief positiv.
> Durchaus brauchbar um mal nen Beir zu kippen.,
> 
> Ersten Testlauf hat ja schon Dubböl am So abgenommen.
> ...


sagmall boss, du hast aber zuviel eingeweiht!! ich habe hier mind. 10 buchstabendreher !!!!
mach doch mal einen termin für die wekrstatt! bier sollte kein prop sein.
ich denke wir sollten heute abend nur ne kleine stressfreie runde drehen. ich fühl mich irgendwie schlecht.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Dezember 2005)

War wohl doch etwas unaugeschlaften und unter Zeitdruck heut morgen.

Wenn ich mit Einrichten fertig bin, könn ma gerne mal ne offizielle Abnahme machen.


----------



## lowfat (6. Dezember 2005)

wow, das war heute wieder eine tour. Stahlharte Männer im Kampf gegen die Naturgewalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> wow, das war heute wieder eine tour. Stahlharte Männer im Kampf gegen die Naturgewalten


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Dezember 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

>



bin auch noch immer ganz fix und fertig!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Dezember 2005)

War auch biken .... aber jammer ich?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Dezember 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> War auch biken .... aber jammer ich?


wir waren NICHT biken und jammern du lusche !! mach das mal nach !!


----------



## lowfat (6. Dezember 2005)

wir waren im obicafe zum mentaltraining


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (6. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> wir waren im obicafe zum mentaltraining



super da wäre ich auch mit


----------



## Jenny999 (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi, bin neu hier. Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn meistens zum Fahren?

Wie schaut's mit diesem WE aus? Ist 'ne Tour geplant?

Jenny


----------



## lowfat (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jenny999,
wir treffen und regelmässig Dienstags um 18:00 am Obikreisel in Erlangen zum Nightride. D.h. mit Licht. Je mehr Licht, desto besser. Und sonst unregelmäßig auf Zuruf. im Moment ist fürs WE nicht geplant. Das kann sich aber schnell ändern. Ich weiss erst morgen, ob ich am WE Zeit habe. Falls ich fahre, werde was schreiben. Schau doch Dienstags mal vorbei...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (7. Dezember 2005)

Fährst du nur am WE oder hast du auch unter der Woche Nachmittags mal Zeit...vielleicht hast ja nen anständigen Job wie Schüler, Student o. ähnliches  
Also falls du Lust hast, ich spiel gerne mal den Guide

Gruß Palmer

der Fred wird jetzt 1000


----------



## Jenny999 (7. Dezember 2005)

Ich fürchte nachmittags wird das nix....meine Studentenzeit ist dann doch schon etwas her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2005)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte nachmittags wird das nix....meine Studentenzeit ist dann doch schon etwas her!


ja, dann lass mal raus welcher jahrgang du bist, was und wielange du so fährst..... wir hatten vor kurzem einen freerider auf der nachttour dabei und das hat irgendwie nicht gepasst...

SCHEI$$E shaun, den 1000ten wollte ich mir schnappen...


----------



## Jenny999 (8. Dezember 2005)

BJ 78, fahr erst seit 'nem halben Jahr, war jetzt 'ne Woche auf La Palma zum  Höhenmeterschaffen und Singletrails üben!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2005)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> BJ 78, fahr erst seit 'nem halben Jahr, war jetzt 'ne Woche auf La Palma zum  Höhenmeterschaffen und Singletrails üben!


au mann ich dachte schon du bist son altsemester! dann darfste gerne mal mit (im ernst es darf natürlich jeder gerne mit  ) 
wie mobil bist du denn (kannste die kiste auch mal ins auto werfen und nach N kommen?)? ab und an fahren wir am WE mal so ein wenig am Buck (tiergarten) rum. da kann man vorzüglich üben.
Am WE kannste aber schon auch bei Tageslicht  - oder ?


----------



## Jenny999 (8. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wie mobil bist du denn (kannste die kiste auch mal ins auto werfen und nach N kommen?)? ab und an fahren wir am WE mal so ein wenig am Buck (tiergarten) rum. da kann man vorzüglich üben.
> Am WE kannste aber schon auch bei Tageslicht  - oder ?


Wochenende ist tagsüber kein Problem. Prinzipiell geht auch N, aber lieber ist mir schon ER. Vielleicht klappts ja nächsten Dienstag mal (höchstwahrscheinlich aber nur mit "normalem" Licht) oder dieses WE schon!


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> der Fred wird jetzt 1000


hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet
 
gratulatione!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2005)

sagt mal an mädels, wie stehts am WE mit Euch...
wir könnten a) die streitbergtour, die batman vorgeschlagen hat angehen
b) am Buck ne runde drehen
c) in Er ne Runde zum hetzi fahren

ich würde auf jeden fall mein garminchen mal laden und mitfahren....

wer macht mit ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> der Fred wird jetzt 1000



Hatten wir in WÜ schon lange!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (8. Dezember 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir in WÜ schon lange!




dafür heisst euer Thread "normal u. freundlich"   

wir sind dafür zwar freundlich aber net normal 

@wotan Hetzi ist nix wenn der Boden net gefroren ist. Einfach zu krass
mhhh wenn du Bock hast können wir uns in Ebs Treffen und dann mal  hoch zum Aussichtsturm...da ist auch ne Alte Ruine älter als die Neideck mir fällt blos grad der Name net ein aber geiles Panorama falls jemand beim Radfahren drauf wert legt  
dann Trail nach Pretzfeld übern Judenfriedhof und so, dann fahr mehr auf die andere Seite und fahren Reifenberg hoch zur Langenmeile und dann zum Flugplatz und dann DH runter nach Ebs und dann, Feierabend

müssten wir allerdings scho Mittags machen weil ich um 5e noch weng arbeiten muss


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Dezember 2005)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
Fränkische wär schon mal wieder lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Fränkische wär schon mal wieder lustig.


@shaun: sag mal ne zeit und einen ort an.. ich bin dabei.


----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2005)

Sa nachmittag wär ich auch dabei. könnte noch 2 leutz mitnehmen.


----------



## weichling (9. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> dafür heisst euer Thread "normal u. freundlich"
> 
> wir sind dafür zwar freundlich aber net normal
> 
> ...




Was ist Ebs ? Ebermannstadt ?

Ihr müßt mal nen Abkürzungsthread aufmachen.

weichling


----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2005)

bis 19paarundsiebzig gab es noch ein Autokennzeichen EBS = Ebermannstadt. das ist bei der Gebietsreform FO zugeschlagen worden. jaja, so war das...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Dezember 2005)

@lowfat kannst mich mitnehmen?

würde sagen um 12e am Bahnhof in EBS


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat kannst mich mitnehmen?
> 
> würde sagen um 12e am Bahnhof in EBS


sa oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> sa oder was



jep hab ich schon gedacht...oda?

muss sich nur noch der Lowfat melden zwecks fahren


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> jep hab ich schon gedacht...oda?
> 
> muss sich nur noch der Lowfat melden zwecks fahren


alles klar. bin dabei. finde ich den bahnhof einfach ?? ich war noch nie in EBS


----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2005)

meld! Ich hol ich ab. mir ist 12Uhr in ebs zu früh. 13:00 ist mir lieber


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> meld! Ich hol ich ab. mir ist 12Uhr in ebs zu früh. 13:00 ist mir lieber



OK dann müss mer halt weng schneller fahren...treffpunkt am Obi 12.15?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

mir ist die zeit total wurscht...... stress wegen versäumter weihnachtseinkäufe gibts eh.... hat jemand noch zwei volle!! AA (walkman) Batterien? dann könnte ich mein GPS laden und den track gleich einstellen?
foto nehm ich mit ..

passt allen 13h?


----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2005)

Ja passt. Ich bin um ca. 12:15 am obi. Ich kann nur 2300er mignon akkus bieten.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja passt. Ich bin um ca. 12:15 am obi. Ich kann nur 2300er mignon akkus bieten.


alles klar, da ich EBS nicht kenne, werde ich auch zuerst zum obi kommen


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Dezember 2005)

Werd am So mit Dubbel bei Streitberg rumdüsen um sein Coiler zu testen.
Also morgen nicht am Start.


----------



## Jenny999 (10. Dezember 2005)

N'Abend!

Wie war's bei Euch in der Fränkischen? Sind heute eine der Heiligenstädter Runden gefahren. Bis auf ein paar vereiste Traktorspuren bergauf war's dank warmem Tee in der Trinkblase ganz angenehm   

Jenny


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Dezember 2005)

@j: bei uns war es auch klasse, nicht zu kalt nicht zu warm, die downs nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang. super weg. war ein recht angenehmer ausflug.....

@all: tja buben, bei der kilometer zahl lagen wir richtig, aber Hm waren es dann doch ein paar mehr (1019).  details liegen auf www.zabotrails.de -> tracks (hoffe ich). bis zum nächsten mal und bevor ich es vergesse ditag is bei mir nicht kackweihnachtsfeier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (10. Dezember 2005)

erstaunlich, die Höhenmeter summieren sich auch in Mittelgebirgen ganz schön. Danke Shaun fürs guiden!

Bei mir ist nix mit Nightride am Dienstag weil auch Weihnachtsfeier. Aber nicht kack, wir sind in der Rockfabrik, da geht die Post ab...


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2005)

Is dann überhaupt jemand Di am Start?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind in der Rockfabrik, da geht die Post ab...


ja ja, Ü30 DISCO


----------



## lowfat (10. Dezember 2005)

die gnade der frühen geburt


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. Dezember 2005)

war echt spassig ich Knie mich halt für euch wortwörtlich voll ins Zeug.
Wir haben 3 Gipfelkreuze in 2,5Std abgecheckt...mach des mal in denn Alpen  
und was ich schade finde ist das dem Wotan alles zu untechnisch und lasch ist...des kommt davon wenn man mit dem Hardtail im Fichtelgebirge DH fährt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> und was ich schade finde ist das dem Wotan alles zu untechnisch und lasch ist



naja, für einen samstag nachmittag im winter hats echt getaucht. da müssen wir nochmal hin. ich muss die dinger nochmal schnell runterfahren...

hab noch die bilder auf die www.zabotrails.de gesetzt.... -> media


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2005)

Bin grad auch zurück aus der Fränkischen.
Behringersmühle -> Streitberg senkrechter roter Strick auf weißem Grund 3h
Zurück über Wiesentradweg 20 min   

Bergauf die pure Schuffterei. Nasses Laub auf gefrorenem Grund gepaart mit feuchten Wurzeln. Mußten doch mehr als erwartet bergauf schieben.
Bergab wars dafür lustig wie immer. Obwohl der rutschige Untergrund manches fast unfahrbar machte.

Brauchten gut eine Stunde länger für den Weg als sonst.

Dubbel verkeilte gegen Ende sein Radl senkrecht hängend etwa 40 cm übern Boden in einer Felsspalte durch die wir eigentlich hätten durch müssen  
Die wartenden Wanderer waren wohl auch etwas verwirrt.

Allerdings würd ich diesen Weg nicht ohne weiteres empfehlen. Die Schuffterei nimmt man eigentlich nur auf sich, da es bergab immer technisch und lustig ist. Man mußte schon recht viel schieben und bergab ist mancher wohl auch überfordert.


----------



## schlupp (11. Dezember 2005)

Bin gerade vom Hetzles zurück. Ist in gefrorenem Zustand zur Zeit gut zu genießen, wenn nicht überall diese frei herumlaufenden Wanderschweine unterwegs wären   
Bin etwas geschockt, dass die da oben teilweise auch so radikal "naturfreundlich" ausgeforstet haben. Aber ich glaube naturfreundlich bedeutet, dass es danach ausschaut wie nach dem Urknall, und die NAtur sich selber wieder helfen soll. Eigentlich traurig.

Naja, Euch allen noch nen schönen Sonntag bei Plätzchen und Glühwein (ich glühe schon mal für die kommende Woche vor)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Dezember 2005)

@schlupp ich meld mich mal die Tage zwecks der Buchsen  

am Hetzi musste aufgeräumt werden weil da anscheinend ewig nichts gemacht wurde so das des Gebiet voller Borkenkäferbäume ist. Deswegen haben die die Auflage bekommen aufzuräumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Dezember 2005)

@batman
klingt superlecker. Das musst du mir mal zeigen oder beschreiben woher diese Tour führt.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2005)

Kein Problem. 
Bin jeder Zeit bereit   
Kann die Tour gar nicht oft genug fahren. 
Allerdings verzweifel ich da immer halb an den Anstiegen.

Wem die Tour nicht technisch genung ist, kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem.
> Bin jeder Zeit bereit
> Kann die Tour gar nicht oft genug fahren.
> Allerdings verzweifel ich da immer halb an den Anstiegen.
> ...



den Typen kannst echt net helfen...gestern´glaub ich hat er schon bedauert das er nicht in EBS auf`s Gym ging, weil des ist ein technisches Gym


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2005)

Sag Bescheid wennst die Woche mal tagsüber Zeit hast zum radln.
Allerdings nich wieder den Rundkurs. Da paß ich dann lieber.


----------



## lowfat (11. Dezember 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> den Typen kannst echt net helfen...gestern´glaub ich hat er schon bedauert das er nicht in EBS auf`s Gym ging, weil des ist ein technisches Gym



  
die aussenanlagen sind spitze. northshoresitzbänke, singletrailbeeteinfassungen, treppen und (noch) kein hausmeister gesichtet


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2005)

> und (noch) kein hausmeister gesichtet



Bewirb Dich doch als Hausmeister.
Fürs Gymi ist wohl etwas zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hey, ich probier morgen Abend endlich mal meine Lampe vom Workshop aus ... den letzten Beiträgen entnehme ich mal das ausgerechnet am Dienstag den 13.  nix zusammengeht.
Falls doch bin wäre ich gegen 18 Uhr am Obikreisel und kann abhängig vom Kälteempfinden & Absteige-Einlagen (man beachte das Datum  ) bis halb8 biken.

Ciao Matthias


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Dezember 2005)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Mir wäre die Schießplatz-Kalchreuth Runde recht, da ich morgen etwas weniger Zeit als sonst habe und dann dirket nach Haus fahren könnten. Hab vom Schießplatz nich mal 10 Minuten nach Haus.


----------



## Jenny999 (12. Dezember 2005)

Bin auch dabei, wenn's Wetter so bleibt    Kann aber mangels Akku nur mit normalem Licht dienen.


----------



## dubbel (12. Dezember 2005)

Tennenlohe / schiessplatz.


----------



## E36/8 (12. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
> 
> Mir wäre die Schießplatz-Kalchreuth Runde recht, da ich morgen etwas weniger Zeit als sonst habe und dann dirket nach Haus fahren könnten. Hab vom Schießplatz nich mal 10 Minuten nach Haus.


Die Runde ist mir egal, fahr Tagsüber planlos durch den Reichswald und Nachts wird sich das bestimmt nicht ändern  ...will einfach mal wieder biken statt auf dem Ergometer/Spinningrad rumzublödeln.
Bez der Runde: solange es nur ums treten geht bin ich relativ fit, aber mangels Übung bin ich fahrtechnisch so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Wotan & Co ... stell dich also darauf ein das du gelegentlich etwas Rücksicht nehmen musst!


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Dezember 2005)

Perfekt   
Bergab kann ich gerne Tipps und Hilfestellung geben und dafür muß dann evtl. etwas bergauf auf mich gewartet werden   

EDIT
Würde um 18:30 Uhr oben am Schießplatz bei der Auffahrt zum großen Kugelfang am Pferdezaun dazu stoßen, wenn der Ort nen Begriff ist.


----------



## weichling (12. Dezember 2005)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei, wenn's Wetter so bleibt    Kann aber mangels Akku nur mit normalem Licht dienen.



Wie leuchtstark ist denn dein normales Licht bzw. was ist denn das für eine 
Beleuchtung?

weichling


----------



## Jenny999 (12. Dezember 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Wie leuchtstark ist denn dein normales Licht bzw. was ist denn das für eine
> Beleuchtung?
> 
> weichling


Sigma cubelight (16 lux)


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann ja an kniffeligen Stellen ein bissl ausleuchten helfen  

Hoff es ist registriert worden, dass ich erst beim Kugelfang dazu stoße.


----------



## dubbel (12. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Dubbel verkeilte gegen Ende sein Radl senkrecht hängend etwa 40 cm übern Boden in einer Felsspalte durch die wir eigentlich hätten durch müssen


O-Ton: *"mir platzt der hals!" *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (12. Dezember 2005)

War schon lustig zu beobachten


----------



## lowfat (12. Dezember 2005)

das will ich auch mal ausprobieren! (Ihr dürft dann auch lachen...)


----------



## Jenny999 (13. Dezember 2005)

Ist heut abend jemand am Kreisel, der den Weg bis zum Schießplatz kennt?


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> das will ich auch mal ausprobieren! (Ihr dürft dann auch lachen...)



Ich werd mich kurz vor der Stelle dann einfach mal dezent zurück fallen lassen und kucken wie Du Dich schlägst   

Nächstes WE sieht bei mir aber schlecht aus.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mich kurz vor der Stelle dann einfach mal dezent zurück fallen lassen und kucken wie Du Dich schlägst
> 
> Nächstes WE sieht bei mir aber schlecht aus.


wir können doch mal die tage zwischen den jahren im auge behalten..


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2005)

Jepp, nach dem WE bin ich wieder flexibel. Also auch unter der Woche tagsüber.


----------



## E36/8 (13. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hoff es ist registriert worden, dass ich erst beim Kugelfang dazu stoße.





			
				Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist heut abend jemand am Kreisel, der den Weg bis zum Schießplatz kennt?


Also um 6e am Kreisel ist nicht das Thema, hab gestern die Lampe auf dem Helm montiert, und der Akku sollte bis heute Abend auch voll sein ... gibts nur noch das Problem mit dem ominösen Kugelfang, bin mir nämlich nicht wirklich sicher wovon du sprichst und weil ich die Pferde auch bei Tageslicht nur mit etwas Glück finde würde ich mal nicht davon ausgehen das ich bis halb7e dort wäre! Ne kurze Wegbeschreibung (am besten mit Karte  ) wäre schon ganz nett.


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2005)

Am einfachsten ist es wohl, wenn wir uns dann am Parkplatz/Wendeplatz, wo die Kurt-Schumacher-Straße nen Knick nach Eltersdorf macht und über die B4 führt, treffen.

Dann müßt ihr vom Obi aus immer nur dem Radweg folgen den ihr direkt ab dem Kreisel findet. Der geht auch komplett auf der linken Seite der Kurt-Schumacher durch. Da ich dann auch weiß, wo ihr rauskommt, sollte man sich eigentlich finden.

Die schönen Singletrais starten eh alle ab dem Schießplatz Richtung Kalchreuth.


----------



## Jenny999 (13. Dezember 2005)

Habs mir grad auf der Karte angeschaut...ist zu finden   

E36/8: 18 Uhr dann am Obi-Kreisel!
oBATMANo: kurz drauf werden wir dann abgefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Dezember 2005)

weiss zwar nicht wann und wo, 
bin aber dabei!   

@batman: inder fällt aus.


----------



## E36/8 (13. Dezember 2005)

Gut .. ich glaub mit Hilfe der Karte bekomme ichs hin
Werde um 6e auf jeden Fall am Obikreisel sein, falls jemand vor dem Problem steht das er mich vor lauter Bikern nicht ausfindig machen kann gibts ne kleine Beschreibung   
- Grauschwarze Hose
- Blaugraue Jacke
- Blauer Helm mit Lampe
- Silbernes Fully

Also dann ... werd jetzt nochn bischen Arbeiten damit ich hier rechtzeitig zum Biken rauskomme


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> weiss zwar nicht wann und wo,
> bin aber dabei!
> 
> @batman: inder fällt aus.



und ich hatte mich schon auf nen indisch scharfes garlic chicken gefreut   
Ne Brezel bei Steinbachbräu wär aber auch nen aktzeptabler Ersatz   

Bin wahrscheinlich in meinen Radlkeller wenn Du kommst.


----------



## FBC Palmer (14. Dezember 2005)

wart ihr gestern hinten in Kalchi?


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Dezember 2005)

Jep
War ne lustige Tour. Nur das bei meinen Mitstreitern mit der Zeit eine Lampe nach der anderen die Flügel gestreckt hat. Die Kälte macht den Akkus doch ganz schön zu schaffen.


----------



## FBC Palmer (15. Dezember 2005)

nichts mehr los in dem Forum seit Sonntag....gähhhhnnnnnn  
des Problem an den Akkus ist nicht nur die Kälte sondern auch das die wahrscheinlich noch nicht so oft im Gebrauch waren und deswegen noch net ihre volle Leistungsfähigkeit haben (des Prob hatte ich auch).
Gestern hat meine Freundin beim Eisert nen Gelwärmepad geschenkt bekommen als entschädigung weil`s ihr den Pipser net abgemacht haben...
Saufett muss ich mir auch gleich welche abchecken 50°C warm und des 1,5h lang. Funktioniert aufgrund einer exothermen Reaktion einfach am Akku hintapen und gut ist.
Und was ich am besten find sind das die Dinger wiederverwendbar sind einfach 8min im Wasser kochen und des Teil geht wieder in seinen ursrprünglichen Zustand zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Hab auf der Tour festgestellt, dass ich prima an meiner Lampe die Hände wärmen kann.
Allerdings hab ich eigentlich immer nur nen kalten Hintern.
Könnte dann vielleicht etwas seltsam auf die Mitfahrer wirken


----------



## Jenny999 (15. Dezember 2005)

vor allem müsstest Du dann erst den Sattel gegen den Helm tauschen...sonst wirds ein bissel schwierig


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2005)

so genau wollen wir deinen hintern auch nicht sehen


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht kommt ja dann das Licht aus den Ohren


----------



## FBC Palmer (15. Dezember 2005)

Bad News...war heut hinten an der Winterleite und musste feststellen das wieder ein Bikehasser unterwegs war. Der Trail von Tennenlohe hoch zur Winterleite ist nach der Bachdurchquerung auf einer Länge von ca. 300m mit lauter Armdicken Ästen blockiert und in der Bachüberquerung liegt ein alter Jägersteig...  DI wie die Freundin gefahren ist war das noch nicht  

OK wer hat Bock am Samstag mit mir nach Tennenlohe zu fahren um des aufzuräumen...Säge, Spaten nehm ich mit weil wenn wir schon beim Trail säubern sind dann gleich gescheit. 
Und ja Wotan vielleicht treffen wir mal so nen Prinzen u. dann gibts auf die Ömme.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> OK wer hat Bock am Samstag mit mir nach Tennenlohe zu fahren um des aufzuräumen...Säge, Spaten nehm ich mit weil wenn wir schon beim Trail säubern sind dann gleich gescheit.
> Und ja Wotan vielleicht treffen wir mal so nen Prinzen u. dann gibts auf die Ömme.



das sind genau meine liebsten freunde. ich hab mir auch vor kurzen am buck einen ast in die augen gerammt, weil so ein held dachte die abfahrt blocken zu muessen.....

wann willste denn gehen? ich muesste so gegen 14h wieder daheim sein, da ich was schaffen müsste. wenn du vormittags losziehst (9h oder 10h) dann bin ich dabei. oder halt dann sonntag, da hab ich den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## FBC Palmer (15. Dezember 2005)

OK 10Uhr klingt gut...muss auch Nachmittags noch arbeiten. 

schau mal geilomat

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...e&sid=10302&imgid=18177&subtopic=85&photonr=2

genau des richtige Geschenk für Weihnachten


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Bin zusammen mit Dubbel auch ständig am aufräumen.
Dieses WE schaut aber leider schlecht bei mir aus.

Am Di war noch alles frei fahrbar, bzw. ein paar "Äste" welche als wikommene Hindernisse dienten.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> OK 10Uhr klingt gut...muss auch Nachmittags noch arbeiten.
> 
> schau mal geilomat
> 
> ...



uihhhhh das ding sieht aber echt gut aus. hoffentlich kommt es mit einem klingenschutz, sonst moechte ich das ding nicht beim sturz einstecken haben. 
ich habe mir jetzt einen superklappspaten bestellt.

wo sollen wir uns treffen? OBI Parke?


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2005)

kollegas,
ich bin dabei. komme aber direkt zur winterleite. zur not mit dem schlauchboot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> kollegas,
> ich bin dabei. komme aber direkt zur winterleite. zur not mit dem schlauchboot...


so wie den shaun verstanden habe, sind wir doch garnicht an der winterleite...  sondern eher das stück unten vorher ... aber danach können wir auf jeden fall zur winterleite gehen


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2005)

ah, ich glaub ich weiss wo du meinst. der trail hinter dem pferdegehege auf der anderen seite des schotterwegs, auf dem mal irgendwann so ein schöner baumstamm zum drüberhüpfen liegt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> ah, ich glaub ich weiss wo du meinst. der trail hinter dem pferdegehege auf der anderen seite des schotterwegs, auf dem mal irgendwann so ein schöner baumstamm zum drüberhüpfen liegt.


ja, genau den... vorraussetzung ist, dass auch shaun den meint


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

Sagt mal ne wo ihr Euch trefft. Vielleicht kann ich mich auch frühs für zwei Stunden aus dem Haus schleichen.
Könnte mit Klappspaten und ner kleinen Axt anrücken.
Denk aber, dass wir das alles mit den Händen wegräumen können. Is nich grad beruhigend beim Radln nen Axt am Rücken zu haben.
Falls doch schweres Geschütz benötigt wird, wohn ich dann ja nicht weit entfernt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

shaun: sag mal bitte einen ort an. nehmen wir räder mit oder nicht - ich wäre schon
für räder..


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2005)

räder mitnehmen oder nicht    Ist das hier ein nordic walking forum, oder was??? logenheimer nehmen wir die räder mit. das ist schließlich mitten im Forst.


----------



## dubbel (16. Dezember 2005)

taxi.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> taxi.


... leut irgendwie dreht der thread gerade in eine richtung die ich nicht mehr verstehe ...


----------



## FBC Palmer (16. Dezember 2005)

treffen wir uns beim Parkplatz in der Kurve...das ist nicht oben an der Winterleite des ist ca mitten drinn. Also unten bei der Steilkurve richtung Schotterweg  (der der an der Koppel vorbeiführt) dann rechts Trail hoch...wieder kurzer Schotterweg hoch in der Kurve dann scharf rechts und Trail runter zum Bach...da absteigen und da liegen dann schon die ersten hinternisse....Klar mitm Bike...aber ich fahr morgen in Springerstiefeln und Bärentazen und Regenklamotten.   

@Batman...ich wurde schon für blöd erklärt weil ich im Rucksack ne Kettensäge mitrumgefahren hab...also Axt geht scho.


10.30 Parkplatz...da sind wir dann auch um 13 Uhr wieder zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

Mit Kettensägen könnt ich auch dienen. Allerdings läuft im Moment nur die große. Mit der könntest locker nen Moped antreiben   

Ist eh noch zweifelhaft mein Erscheinen, da das WE eigentlich bereits anderweitig verplant ist. Jedoch sollte man solche Aktionen immer unterstützen.
Als Waldbesitzer hät ich eigenltich sogar das Recht dort mit nem Auto rumzufahren. Nur weiß mein Bruder und ich nicht wo unser Wald ist. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte  

Parkplatz an Kurve?
Als der an der Brücker über die B4 gleich bei Tennenlohe?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> treffen wir uns beim Parkplatz in der Kurve...das ist nicht oben an der Winterleite des ist ca mitten drinn. Also unten bei der Steilkurve richtung Schotterweg  (der der an der Koppel vorbeiführt) dann rechts Trail hoch...wieder kurzer Schotterweg hoch in der Kurve dann scharf rechts und Trail runter zum Bach...da absteigen und da liegen dann schon die ersten hinternisse....Klar mitm Bike...aber ich fahr morgen in Springerstiefeln und Bärentazen und Regenklamotten.
> 
> @Batman...ich wurde schon für blöd erklärt weil ich im Rucksack ne Kettensäge mitrumgefahren hab...also Axt geht scho.
> 
> ...


ok 10.30 bin ich am Parkplatz


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

Sturm hat nen Baum gefällt der zu allem Überluß noch zur Hälfte beim Nachbarn liegt und den Zaun niedergerissen hat.

Werd wohl morgen erst mal im Garten sägen dürfen 

Könnt ja nach getaner Arbeit bei mir auf nen Werkstattbier vorbeischaun


----------



## schlupp (17. Dezember 2005)

Hat jemand Lsut heut noch ne keine NAchtrunde (Thread titel ;-) ) zu fahren, und anschließend auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt nen Glühwein zu tanken.

Werde auf jeden Fall fahren, und wäre froh nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## lowfat (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi schlupp,
gute idee! bin heute abend aber schon verplant. Wie siehts mit Dir am Dienstag aus?


----------



## schlupp (17. Dezember 2005)

Also um sieben könnt ich am Start sein. Vorher schaff ich nicht. Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FBC Palmer (17. Dezember 2005)

der Weihnachtsmarkt hat aber immer nur bis 8 Uhr offen  

dafür haben wir euch für Dienstag die Trails freigeräumt und noch einen Trail angelegt...der muss jetzt nur noch richtig ausgefahren werden und wir haben wieder was gutes.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> dafür haben wir euch für Dienstag die Trails freigeräumt und noch einen Trail angelegt...der muss jetzt nur noch richtig ausgefahren werden und wir haben wieder was gutes.



der trail wird richtig gut werden.wir müssen da noch ein wenig dreck hinmachen und schon wirds richtig gut.... aber immerhin wieder mal
was sinnvolles gemacht...


----------



## weichling (17. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> der Weihnachtsmarkt hat aber immer nur bis 8 Uhr offen
> 
> dafür haben wir euch für Dienstag die Trails freigeräumt und noch einen Trail angelegt...der muss jetzt nur noch richtig ausgefahren werden und wir haben wieder was gutes.


Saubere Arbeit   , wollt euch ja noch antreffen, so um 12:00 , aber
da ward ihr dann schon weg. 

Ich bin heute  nach einer Woche Pause mal ne vorischtige Runde gefahren.
war klasse.   
Ich bin süchtig.   

weichling


----------



## lowfat (17. Dezember 2005)

Dann machen wir doch am Dienstag einen Weihnachtsnightride mit folgendem Programm:
- 19:00 Uhr Treffen am Obi
- Traileinfahren zu Ehren der edlen Erbauer Wotan und Shaun
- Ausritt zur üblichen Runde
- Glühweinwegschluckung auf meine Kosten (bringe Glühwein mit)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Saubere Arbeit   , wollt euch ja noch antreffen, so um 12:00 , aber
> da ward ihr dann schon weg.



da haben wir ca. 80m weiterlinks mit dem baum gekämpf. dauer 1h


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und noch einen Trail angelegt.


wo isn der? 
bitte PM.


----------



## schlupp (18. Dezember 2005)

Bad news!!!
War heute am Rahtsberg joggen. Und ich dacht mich trifft der Schlag.
Das Forester Monster hat da oben angefangen Naturnah aufzuforsten.  

Es sieht ganz so aus, ob es sich in westlicher Richtung durch den Wald frisst. Schon jetzt sind Teile des Rndtrails nicht mehr zu befahren. 
Das kotzt mich fast mal ein bißchen an!!!!!!!!!  

Wenn man von Sieglitzhof über den Trimmpfad hoch(an der "großen" Kreuzung halb rechts) auf die Anhöhe kommt steht man schon mitten drin im Chaos.
Sowohl nach links richtung Trails ist kein Durchkommen mehr, als auch nach rechts der Weg zu dem Downhill, der an der Holzbrücke auf dem Hauptweg bei Sieglitzhof endet, ist nicht mehr auf dem Rad zu erreichen.
Na das kann ja noch lustig werden da oben. 
@all: Vielleicht sollten wir alle zusammen mal in einen kleinen BAgger o.Ä. investieren und ein "Gartenbau"-unternhemen aufmachen. 
Wotan und Palmer haben es ja schon angefangen    

Nichts desto trotz
ein schönen Sonntag noch

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wo isn der?
> bitte PM.



auf der zabotrail startseite habe ich es ein wenig beschrieben... 
wir können ja am di mal sehen, ob ich es wiederfinde. der trail
muss noch ein wenig eingefahren werden, dann ist er perfekt.

und überhaupt jungs: es ist wieder haertere gangart angesagt. 
ich habe gerade meine SID wieder montiert und festgestellt, dass
damit die sprüngchen auch taugen. zu weihnachten bekomme 
ich ne starrgabel, dann gehts eichtig rund

(btw lowfat zwei neue vids stehen bereit -> check die mal)

@schlupp: siehs positiv, am buck haben die soviel lehm und dreck
hinterlassen, dass ich da bald mal mit der schaufel hingehe und
so ein richtig schönes ding reinmauere.....


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2005)

Wird Zeit dass wir mal die drei kleinen DH vom Kugelfang runter und noch zwei weitere oben bei Kalchreuth mit einbauen.

Den Minidrop und Miniabfahrt bei den Überresten der alten MXstrecke bei den Kugelfängen könnt man auch gleich mitnehmen. 

Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr mithecheln muß, will ich wenigstens auch mein Spaß haben   

Zum Thema:
Man könnte noch 1-2 kleine Abfahrten vom Kugelfang runter bauen. Stört keinen Wanderer und fällt nicht auf.

Hat jemand nächste Zeit Urlaub? Dann könnte man mal ein bissl rumbauen.

Zwecks Glühwein am Di und Kocher mitbringen werd ich vielleicht passen.
Problem ist, dass ich danach ja noch nach Tennelohe radln muß und das letzte mal dann doch gefroren hab, da ich naßgewschwitzt und abgekühlt war und groß auf Temperatur kommt man bei dem Weg auch nicht mehr.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand nächste Zeit Urlaub? Dann könnte man mal ein bissl rumbauen.



na logo, ich bin in der zeit vom 28.12 bis 08.01 jederzeit für bauliche veränderungen zu haben.... aber wir sollten echt aufpassen, dass 
das ganze nicht ausartet.... wir haben gestern auch noch zwei steinchen
am kugelfang lokalisiert, die man mal ein wenig freilegen muesste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2005)

Dann sag auf jeden Fall Bescheid.

Hab am Sonntag nen Baum zersägt und das Hasengehege gepimpt


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin auch beim Bauen dabei. Hab Urlaub bis zum 8.1. Es gibt bei der Winterleite noch ein paar schöne Stellen, die man gut mit einbauen kann. Am kleinen Kugelfangwall gibts nach hinten eine supersteile seite. Da geht bestimmt auch was.
Ich bringe den Gühwein in Thermoskannen mit. Das Desaster mit dem Gaskocher möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben.
Hier meine alte Kiste (dank rex_SLs Beratung) mit einem neuen Lenker und Vorbau aufgemotzt für Fahrtechniktraining. Federung braucht kein Mensch (Klickies auch nicht)






mist die Sache mit dem Bilderskalieren funzt wieder nicht.


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2005)

> Am kleinen Kugelfangwall gibts nach hinten eine supersteile seite. Da geht bestimmt auch was.


Da gibts ja schon nen Weg. Man muß nur aufpassen danach nicht in Zaun zu ballern. 

Ein schön geschwungener Weg wär mal lustig. Mit Spitzkehren die man wie nen Wallride fahren kann. Also immer im leichten Halbkreis geschwungen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2005)

HOLZ !!! ich will HOLZ!!!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> mist die Sache mit dem Bilderskalieren funzt wieder nicht.


du musst doch einfach nur den URL ändern!


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2005)

Holz fällt wohl zu sehr auf.


----------



## Palmer_forever (18. Dezember 2005)

muaahh komm grad vom Boarden, voll des Lettenwetter in den Fichtelmountains. Und dann kommst heim und musst feststellen das sie mir schon wieder mein Account gelöscht haben....  

Was soll der Scheiß? habt ihr PC Affen nichts anderes zu tun...

naja ich glaub der PC Mongo hat Frust und will mich deshalb klein halten... Scheiss Typ rutsch mal wieder über deine alte as du locker wirst oder geh raus biken  das hilft gegen  Weihnachtsfrust...auch bei schlechten Wetter du Spack.

So kannst mir den auch gleich wieder löschen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2005)

mann das wird aber immer heftiger.... ich frag mich echt was das soll!
Vorallem wäre es nett, vorher vielleicht mal bescheid zu geben. das ganze dient aber nicht gerade der eintracht unter uns radlern? -- oder


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2005)

sieht so aus, als wenn shaun in der vorurteilsschublade "bad guy" gelandet wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Palmer_forever (18. Dezember 2005)

schon madig sowas, vorallem weil ich die Woche echt ruhig war.   

Niemanden beleidigt, dedroht oder sonst was. 

sogar noch nen sinnvollen Post gemacht...hahaha


----------



## Marcus (19. Dezember 2005)

Palmer_forever schrieb:
			
		

> Niemanden beleidigt, dedroht oder sonst was.



Offenbar bekommst es nicht mal mehr mit. Nun gut.



> sogar noch nen sinnvollen Post gemacht...hahaha



Damit meinst du hoffentlich nicht sowas:



			
				Palmer_forever schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll der Scheiß? habt ihr PC Affen nichts anderes zu tun...
> 
> naja ich glaub der PC Mongo hat Frust und will mich deshalb klein halten... Scheiss Typ rutsch mal wieder über deine alte as du locker wirst oder geh raus biken das hilft gegen Weihnachtsfrust...auch bei schlechten Wetter du Spack.



Sorry, aber irgendwo stellst du dir immer wieder selbst ein Bein - es ist ja nicht das erste Mal. 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## schlupp (19. Dezember 2005)

@ wotan: Vielleicht kannst du ja ein "Auffangforum" auf deiner Seite einrichten, damit wir eine gewisse Grundkomunikation aufrecht erhalten können ;-)

@palmer: Tarne dich mal NAmenstechnisch, und versuche mal wie lange es gut geht ;-) (Nick z.B. Barbie, oder Pumuckel,... da vermutet keiner was ;-) )

Naja, Kopf hoch Shaun! Wir stehen zu dir( zumindest in den meißten Fällen)

So long
Gruß Schlupp


----------



## Marcus (19. Dezember 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> @palmer: Tarne dich mal NAmenstechnisch, und versuche mal wie lange es gut geht ;-) (Nick z.B. Barbie, oder Pumuckel,... da vermutet keiner was ;-) )



Es wuerde ja reichen, wenn er sich einfach nur benimmt - dann braeuchte er sich auch keinen anderen Namen ausdenken*, sondern koennte hier schreiben bis ihm die Finger bluten. Offenbar klappt das mit dem Benehmen aber nicht. Und sobald hier andere Forumsmitglieder beleidigt und angemacht werden schreiten wir ein. Ganz einfache Sache.

Viele Gruesse, rikman

* das mit den unauffaelligen Namen wuerde nicht lange gutgehen, wir haben da so technische Moeglichkeiten


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Dezember 2005)

> das mit den unauffaelligen Namen wuerde nicht lange gutgehen, wir haben da so technische Moeglichkeiten



Hm, nun mal unabhängig vom Thema würde mich das mal interessieren.

IP-Adresse hilft ja nix. Ne Standleitung haben wohl die wenigsten.
IP tracing gibt höchstens nen Anhaltspunkt.

Alte bzw. versteckte Coockies auslesen? -> kann man löschen
Regiestrierungsnummer vom BS kann man ändern
Prozessor ID gibts sein Pentium III nich mehr
Mac Adresse der Netzwerkkarte wär ne Möglichkeit, aber davon hat man eh meistens mehrere.


----------



## Marcus (19. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, nun mal unabhängig vom Thema würde mich das mal interessieren.



Vollautomatische Satzfragmentanalyse. Damit bekommen wir fast jeden 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (19. Dezember 2005)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Vollautomatische Satzfragmentanalyse. Damit bekommen wir fast jeden


Euch muss manchmal echt ziemlich langweilig sein...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Dezember 2005)

ok wäre es denn keine möglichkeit, wenn shaun verspricht, dass er so artig wie möglich ist?

aber zum thema: ist morgen jemand am start? 19H?


----------



## Marcus (19. Dezember 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Euch muss manchmal echt ziemlich langweilig sein...



Ganz im Gegenteil. Auf Grund des 'schoenen' Wetters zur Zeit laden wohl jede Menge Leute ihre ueberschuessige Energie in Internetforen ab. Du glaubst garnicht, wie sehr uns das auf Trab haelt.



> ok wäre es denn keine möglichkeit, wenn shaun verspricht, dass er so artig wie möglich ist?



Wie gesagt, ich habe damit kein Problem. Ich verstelle prinzipiell niemanden die Tuer. 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2005)

.........diesmal halt ich mich raus!


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2005)

mal wieder zum Inhalt des threads zurück:
ich bin morgen um 19:00 am Obi - mit Glühwein! Alle sind - mit oder ohne account - herzlich eingeladen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Dezember 2005)

check: http://65133.homepagemodules.de/ natürlich noch die rohfassung


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> check: http://65133.homepagemodules.de/ natürlich noch die rohfassung



"Süße Singles warten" ......  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2005)

@rikman
kannst Du den Rex_SL wieder aus der Sippenhaft entlassen? Er hatte wohl das Pech, das gleiche Benutzerbild wie Shaun_Palmer zu haben und ist deshalb deaktiviert worden. Er ist aber definitiv ein anderer und hat sich auch immer anständig benommen... Die vollautomatische Satzfragmentanalyse ist wohl noch nicht völlig unfehlbar


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Dezember 2005)

Die "Vollautomatische Satzfragmentanalyse" spürt sicher auch den Osterhasen auf  :  

Bin dabei


----------



## sunflower (20. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Vollautomatische Satzfragmentanalyse" spürt sicher auch den Osterhasen auf  :


Nicht Osterhasi! Nikolausi!!! 

Schuldigung.. Bin ja schon still...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (20. Dezember 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @rikman
> kannst Du den Rex_SL wieder aus der Sippenhaft entlassen? Er hatte wohl das Pech, das gleiche Benutzerbild wie Shaun_Palmer zu haben und ist deshalb deaktiviert worden. Er ist aber definitiv ein anderer und hat sich auch immer anständig benommen...



Naja, Leute als "Mongos" (und etlichen anderen, nicht wirklich schoenen, Sachen) zu bezeichnen und ist fuer mich alles andere als anstaendig. rex_sl hat eine temporaere Sperre, welche in den naechsten Tagen auslaufen wird. Dann kann er wieder am Forumsgeschehen teilnehmen - vorausgesetzt, er haelt sich an die Forenregeln.

Bedenke: Es wird niemand grundlos gesperrt.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## lowfat (20. Dezember 2005)

da hat die Satzfragmentanalyse wohl deutlich mehr gesehen als ich


----------



## E36/8 (21. Dezember 2005)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema
Der letzte Nightride war, bis auf die "Dunkelphase" am Schluss, klasse und mein Bike will auch mal wieder bewegt werden. 
Jemand Lust/Zeit am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag in der Erlanger Umgebung nen Nightride zu fahren?

Ciao Matthias


----------



## Jenny999 (21. Dezember 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder zurück zum Thema
> 
> Jemand Lust/Zeit am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag in der Erlanger Umgebung nen Nightride zu fahren?
> 
> Ciao Matthias


Ich bin leider nicht in Erlangen...aber im Neuen Jahr dann gern wieder!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2005)

bilder vom dienstag stehen auf www.zabotrails.de
Wr


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Dezember 2005)

Gut möglich, dass ich nen Rappel von all der "Weihnachtsstimmung" bekomm und raus muß. Wär dann aber kurzentschlossen und schlecht zu planen.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Jemand Lust/Zeit am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag in der Erlanger Umgebung nen Nightride zu fahren?
> 
> Ciao Matthias


So am zweiten Weihnachtstag koennte das evtl. hinhauen. Wenn es kein zu krasses Trial&Downhill ist, bin naemlich an sich Langstreckler, MTB ist nur mein 'Winterspielzeug'.
Am zweiten Feiertag soll es ja dann auch wieder kalt sein (unter Null, d.h. Boden schoen fest) und neuen Schnee geben ... solang es nicht schneit und evtl. sogar noch Plusgrade hat fahr ich naemlich lieber Rennrad 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## [email protected] (25. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bilder vom dienstag stehen auf www.zabotrails.de
> Wr


ihr geht richtig ab.....aber alles unter ZABOTRAILS! odder!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Dezember 2005)

fyah schrieb:
			
		

> ihr geht richtig ab.....aber alles unter ZABOTRAILS! odder!!!



was meinste damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2005)

So, der heutige Nightride _-war ja meine erste Teilnahme -_ hat echt Spass gemacht. Sehr abwechslungsreich, Schlamm-Pfuetze-Eis-Pulverschnee-gefrorener_Waldboden-undwiedervonvorn   
Bin gerne wieder dabei, wenns mal einen Termin gibt 

LG .. Wolfi


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2006)

heute 6 uhr obi. 
wer noch?


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2006)

Komme auch.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## ND! (6. Januar 2006)

so ... mal wieder leicht off-topic ... 

wer hat bock, morgen ne runde bei tageslicht zu drehen?
start so gegen 13 bis 14 uhr (je nach absprache)
fahren wollt ich vielleicht ne hetzles-runde oder sowas ...


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2006)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Leute als "Mongos" (und etlichen anderen, nicht wirklich schoenen, Sachen) zu bezeichnen und ist fuer mich alles andere als anstaendig. [...]
> Bedenke: Es wird niemand grundlos gesperrt.


mal gespannt, wann der knalldepp hier, auch genannt moderator, von euch gesperrt wird: 


			
				 dem schwergestörten schrieb:
			
		

> geh dir einen wichsen oder sowas, und hör auf rumzuspammen. mongo.
> __________________
> MUST SEE: S O U L R I D E . B I Z (stay tuned. relaunch soon.)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> mal gespannt, wann der knalldepp hier, auch genannt moderator, von euch gesperrt wird:


schach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (7. Januar 2006)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> so ... mal wieder leicht off-topic ...
> 
> wer hat bock, morgen ne runde bei tageslicht zu drehen?
> start so gegen 13 bis 14 uhr (je nach absprache)
> fahren wollt ich vielleicht ne hetzles-runde oder sowas ...



ich hatte heute morgen noch lust, bin gerade aber gänzlich unmotiviert. 3h King Kong gestern war eher ermüdend als aufregend  
der nightride am Ditag ist aber fest eingeplant.

@dubbel
ich glaube, daß zu der alten geschichte schon alles gesagt ist. wir sollten uns hier mal wieder ein bischen mehr übers fahren unterhalten


----------



## E36/8 (8. Oktober 2006)

So, nachdem es Abends schön zeitig dunkel wird hab ich mal den alten Nightride-Thread ausgegraben.
2006 war bei mir trotz 3MA aber insgesamt lediglich 2 oder 3Hundert Kilometern auf dem Bike recht unsportlich aber jetzt juckt es mich dann doch so langsam wieder in den Füßen  (außerdem macht beqemes, da motorisiertes, Biken bei 10°C einfach keinen Spaß mehr  )   

Hab jeden 2. Dienstag gegen 6e Zeit um am Obikreisel loszufahren. Für die richtig Nachtaktiven könnte ich mich auch (an den jeweils anderen Dienstagen) um kurz nach 9 aufraffen. Dann aber nicht ab dem OBI sondern eher für ne schnelle Runde vom Erlanger Westen aus in Richtung Dechsi.
Lampe is vom Workshop 2005 (is da eigentlich schon ein Copyright drauf  ) und gibt mir ca 1,5h im Wald  

Wie siehts beim Rest aus, gibts den wöchentlichen Nightride am Dienstag noch/wieder?


----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi E36/8,
schön, daß Deine Lampe noch funktioniert. Am besten Du machst ein paar Lade-/Entladezyklen, damit der eingerostete Akku wieder zum Leben erwacht. Wir fahren immer noch Dienstags vom Obi aus. Ende Oktober gibt es wieder einen Lampenbauworkshop bei mir im Keller. Wenn bei Dir also etwas kaputt ist, besser jetzt testen...

Schau mal unter:
www.zabotrails.de > Forum > Ausfahrten > Nightride


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. Oktober 2006)

hoi, würd auch gern mal mitfahren, baue mir momentan wenn das zeug ankommt eine schöne lampe mit 2mal 50 lumen zusammen damit das auch ordentlich hell wird


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Oktober 2006)

leck am arsch, da kommt aber wieder mal ein alter fred raus zum winter


----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2006)

@ Bombenkrator
was hast Du denn vor zu bauen? Eine Halogen- oder HIDlampe? Am Ende wird das so ein Grill, wie ihn der Batman spazieren fährt. Der beamt uns immer weg


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. Oktober 2006)

nene, das sind solche speziellen LEDs die man als hausbeleuchtung für die nacht benutzt. "eigentlich". naja die dinger werden schon bis zu 80grad heiß, aber für die kühlung ist schon gesorgt. naja mit 50lumen sind die dinger auch ordentlich hell und werden einem fernlicht gleichen  

jo, kann damit ca 2,8h den wald ausleuchten


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Oktober 2006)

du bist dir aber schon im klaren, dass das die selben runden werden, 
wie schon vor ein paar wochen. also mach wenigstens deine sattelstütze rauf 
,-)


----------



## E36/8 (9. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> leck am arsch, da kommt aber wieder mal ein alter fred raus zum winter


Man tut was man kann, außerdem ist der letzte Winter ja schon etwas länger her


----------



## E36/8 (9. Oktober 2006)

lowfat schrieb:


> @ Bombenkrator
> was hast Du denn vor zu bauen? Eine Halogen- oder HIDlampe? Am Ende wird das so ein Grill, wie ihn der Batman spazieren fährt. Der beamt uns immer weg


 Meinst du die perverse 2Fach-Xenon-Lampe für Quads? Bin letzen Winter mit Stolz geschwellter Brust (und dem Zuckerstreuer auf dem Helm) zum Obi gedüst um dann feststellen zu müssen das ich die nächsten 2 Stunden wohl doch nur in meinen eigenen Schatten fahren werde    
Morgen ist Schule, kommenden Dienstag bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Oktober 2006)

E36/8 schrieb:


> Man tut was man kann, außerdem ist der letzte Winter ja schon etwas länger her



der thread ist aber eigentlich verlagert.... siehe lowfats post


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2006)

E36/8 schrieb:


> Meinst du die perverse 2Fach-Xenon-Lampe für Quads? Bin letzen Winter mit Stolz geschwellter Brust (und dem Zuckerstreuer auf dem Helm) zum Obi gedüst um dann feststellen zu müssen das ich die nächsten 2 Stunden wohl doch nur in meinen eigenen Schatten fahren werde
> Morgen ist Schule, kommenden Dienstag bin ich dabei



Hab entdeckt, dass es noch nen neuen stärkeren Strahler gibt. Dann gibts nen Sonnenbrand am Rücken


----------



## ND! (11. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hab entdeckt, dass es noch nen neuen stärkeren Strahler gibt.


dann hast du aber endgültig verschissen und musst IMMER vor fahren (oder min. 100m hinterher  ).
wenn du vorn fährst, lass mer einfach den wotan hinter dir fahren! der brüllt dich dann schon richtig an, wenns zu langsam wird


----------



## E36/8 (11. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hab entdeckt, dass es noch nen neuen stärkeren Strahler gibt. Dann gibts nen Sonnenbrand am Rücken


Kein Problem, nächste KW ist gerade -> also bleibt mir der Sonnenbrand erpart.
Wie viel Watt je Lampe waren das eigentlich? Im Netz gibts ja 21W HID Brenner, glaub nen PKW hat gradmal 15W!


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2006)

hawkwins schrieb:


> ....
> wenn du vorn fährst, lass mer einfach den wotan hinter dir fahren! der brüllt dich dann schon richtig an, wenns zu langsam wird


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2006)

Sind zwei mr11 Hid Strahler mit 15 W durch Überspannung.
Das Licht von meinem Auto ist deutlich dunkler  
Akku sind zwei 7,2 V Camcorder Li-Ion Akkus mit 6000 mAh
Ein Strahler rund 6 Std. und beide rund 3 Std. Licht.
So lang halt ich aber eh nich durch  

Trail Tech hat jetzt nen mr16 30 W bei 12,2 V Hid Brenner

Wenn Ralf meckert, müßt ich mich nur umsehen und er landet im Graben  
Is der Nachteil an Helmlampen. Schaut man jemandem bei Quatschen ins Gesicht, sieht der nur noch blaue Punkte.
Aber das würd ich mir eh nich antun. Zumindest nich bergauf.


----------



## E36/8 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir den Link mal angeschaut... 
Ham die nen Schaden? Da fangen die Bäume ja das nachleuchten an!!!


----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2006)

Bei Licht verhält es sich wie mit Hubraum: Gegen zu wenig hilft nur mehr.


----------



## rex_sl (12. Oktober 2006)

also ich fahre heute um 18:30 uhr am freilauf los. kleine runde 75min. rathsberg richtung hetzi. wer will soll sich melden oder in der freilauf werkstatt anrufen. 

gefahren wird gemütlich schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (13. Oktober 2006)

genau. also gestern und heute war soviel nebel. da hilft kein licht der welt um weiter als 5 meter zu sehen. 

ich vermisse euch schon jetzt. aber ich werde es irgendwann die oder do mal schaffen bis zum kreisel


----------

